# Perpetual Growers Thread



## mike45214 (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't seen a thread dedicated to perpetual growers in the Hydro section so here it is!
I'm making this thread for all current and on the fence perpetual growers. The info that SS spits out is invaluable and anything I do that that I learned from him credit will be given. He's the reason I'm starting one myself. I want this thread to be a jump-off for great ideas and info. Share what works for you and why it works.
This will also be where I showcase my trials and errors with my grow.


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 14, 2014)

This is my setup for now. I have 2 6" Raptor reflectors, Solis Tek 1000 watt dimable ballast, a Solis Tek digital ballast splitter and 2 600 watt Solis Tek digital HPS bulbs. The 2 rez's will each hold 18 plants for a total of 36 plants. I plan to harvest 7 plants about every 2 weeks. I hope to get an oz off each plant, if I do things perfect and pull 2 oz or more per plant I'll be so happy! I'll be running G13 Labs Midnight Kush for now.


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 15, 2014)

It's sprouted


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 15, 2014)

This is my nute schedule based off of SuperStoner's. There's some things on there that are meant for a foliar spray like the Fulvex, but that schedule is a good one thanks to SS.


----------



## spek9 (Sep 15, 2014)

I got my scheduling down for several strains. I wrote a Perl app that allows one to plot out different schedules, and prints out the dates that significant events happen (take clones, plant clones, put into flower, harvest etc). It's in my 12/12 sig thread if you're interested.

-spek


----------



## MachiavellI420 (Sep 15, 2014)

20 clones in an aero cloner every 2 weeks (best if bleached and cleaned every run) from there into 1 gal bags with coco coir on a drip feeding, drain to waste system,(sea of green style) watering 3 times a day just untill medium is moist (coco dries out really fast under 2 600's) feeding pure blend pro grow, liquid karma for veg. pure blend pro bloom, liquid karma, hydroplex, molasses for flower. 2 600 watt hps air cooled hoods, digital balasts, 2-6 in 425 cfm fans, 5x5x7 grow tent. harvest, root clones, and veg clones every 2 weeks to maintain a perpetual harvest. average weight for the 20 per 2 weeks is about 12-13 oz.


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 15, 2014)

MachiavellI420 said:


> 20 clones in an aero cloner every 2 weeks (best if bleached and cleaned every run) from there into 1 gal bags with coco coir on a drip feeding, drain to waste system,(sea of green style) watering 3 times a day just untill medium is moist (coco dries out really fast under 2 600's) feeding pure blend pro grow, liquid karma for veg. pure blend pro bloom, liquid karma, hydroplex, molasses for flower. 2 600 watt hps air cooled hoods, digital balasts, 2-6 in 425 cfm fans, 5x5x7 grow tent. harvest, root clones, and veg clones every 2 weeks to maintain a perpetual harvest. average weight for the 20 per 2 weeks is about 12-13 oz.


The only other thing I plan on getting is a bigger tent. The 5x5x7 you have sounds perfect for the setup I'm running. 12-13oz every 2 weeks ain't bad, that'll definitely pay the bills.


Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 16, 2014)

This is my veg/clone area. When my mom gets bigger I'll be switching to a 200 watt T5 fixture.


----------



## klx (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice clean set up mate, looks good.


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 17, 2014)

klx said:


> Nice clean set up mate, looks good.


Thanks, we'll see if that continues when things get to growing.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 18, 2014)

I am trying my hand at perpetual this go around. I want to harvest 4 plants every month to 5 weeks ( strain dependent) at least until I get a nice supply of seeds made and a few crosses I want as well.
Looking good mike, kudos on your efforts.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 18, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I am trying my hand at perpetual this go around. I want to harvest 4 plants every month to 5 weeks ( strain dependent) at least until I get a nice supply of seeds made and a few crosses I want as well.
> Looking good mike, kudos on your efforts.
> 
> Peace and Great Grows
> ...


What's the amount you're aiming to get from each plant? I'm thinking you'll be able to pull a lot more off those for plants than what people usually get from perpetuals. Given that you have ample space.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 18, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> What's the amount you're aiming to get from each plant? I'm thinking you'll be able to pull a lot more off those for plants than what people usually get from perpetuals. Given that you have ample space.


I am shooting for 2.5 to 3 zips of cured bud from each plant, but I will be happy with a good grow and cure, even if it is just a zip per plant. I want to concentrate on quality over quantity. I want to get into making some wax and shatter in the future. I have been eyeballing one of those Across International vacuum ovens for a while. I have been lucky enough to take a few puffs of good shatter and man, it is for sure some one hit it and quit it, and I like that a lot for stealth toking.

Looking forward to seeing your setup in action, and you can take as long as you want, just hurry 

Peace and Perpetual Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 18, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I am shooting for 2.5 to 3 zips of cured bud from each plant, but I will be happy with a good grow and cure, even if it is just a zip per plant. I want to concentrate on quality over quantity. I want to get into making some wax and shatter in the future. I have been eyeballing one of those Across International vacuum ovens for a while. I have been lucky enough to take a few puffs of good shatter and man, it is for sure some one hit it and quit it, and I like that a lot for stealth toking.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your setup in action, and you can take as long as you want, just hurry
> 
> ...


I would be glad if I pulled 2 a plant, but I'm with you on the quality over quantity! I have one friend that swears I do something wrong because the buds are lighter than what he's used to. I tell him it's not Mexican brick we'd like you're used to so you can't compare it to that crap. How'd that come about? I checked out those ovens, those are a steep investment for one piece of post harvest equipment. I've tried making some before but it didn't go so well so I threw it out without trying it. And all my friends were impressed by the White LSD. One took it on a camping trip said he had a joint of it and went on a mystery walk in the woods for a few hours. Another said it was too trippy for him don't ever give me any of that shit again. But I'll have my eye out on your grow to see if I can incorporate any of you're techniques into mine. Keep up the good work man and don't be afraid to stop by more often and post pics of what's going on in yours.


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 20, 2014)

5 days old. I can't wait till it's big enough to start cloning!


----------



## joespit (Sep 20, 2014)

Would love to do a perpetual grow I just converted a closet for grow specific it's about 4x7x7

I was thinking about splitting it and I could do an easy 3-4 plant flower prob 6-12 veg/clones but I think it would be better to get a small tent/cabinet to do the vegging. 

What do you guys do 2 or 3 grow areas?


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 20, 2014)

joespit said:


> Would love to do a perpetual grow I just converted a closet for grow specific it's about 4x7x7
> 
> I was thinking about splitting it and I could do an easy 3-4 plant flower prob 6-12 veg/clones but I think it would be better to get a small tent/cabinet to do the vegging.
> 
> What do you guys do 2 or 3 grow areas?


My setup is in 2 areas, one for flower and the other for the mom and clones. The veg area doesn't need to be as big as the flower area. Mine is only going to get fluorescent lighting and that'll do.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 21, 2014)

I have 2 areas as well, a veg room and a flowering room. I found it much easier this time to have a full blown wall separating the two. I used pocket doors to save room and make it easier to light proof it. I have at least 3 clones from each plant that are a couple of days old and flipped the first round into flower yesterday. The second round will veg for at least 3 more weeks, then take clones before I drop them into the flower room as well.

   

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 23, 2014)

8 days old

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 24, 2014)

Perpetual it is.... I wanna play too!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 24, 2014)

jpdnkstr said:


> Perpetual it is.... I wanna play too!View attachment 3260906View attachment 3260907


May I request a picture of the bottom...Would like to see what they are growing in and the spacing.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 24, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I have 2 areas as well, a veg room and a flowering room. I found it much easier this time to have a full blown wall separating the two. I used pocket doors to save room and make it easier to light proof it. I have at least 3 clones from each plant that are a couple of days old and flipped the first round into flower yesterday. The second round will veg for at least 3 more weeks, then take clones before I drop them into the flower room as well.
> 
> View attachment 3258519 View attachment 3258521 View attachment 3258522
> 
> ...


Such a clean setup


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 24, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> This is my setup for now. I have 2 6" Raptor reflectors, Solis Tek 1000 watt dimable ballast, a Solis Tek digital ballast splitter and 2 600 watt Solis Tek digital HPS bulbs. The 2 rez's will each hold 18 plants for a total of 36 plants. I plan to harvest 7 plants about every 2 weeks. I hope to get an oz off each plant, if I do things perfect and pull 2 oz or more per plant I'll be so happy! I'll be running G13 Labs Midnight Kush for now.
> View attachment 3253186 View attachment 3253187 View attachment 3253205 View attachment 3253207


Can't wait to see more.


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Such a clean setup


That's what I tell him. His setups always look like you can perform open heart surgery in em.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 24, 2014)

jpdnkstr said:


> Perpetual it is.... I wanna play too!View attachment 3260906View attachment 3260907


How big is your area and how many watts you running and what's your harvest schedule and weight from it?

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 25, 2014)

Curious as to how old everyone let's they're plant get before you start feeding it. Or do you look for certain signs in growth, like 1st set of true leaves or the 2nd set or whatever you may look for.


----------



## midnitetoak (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey great thread!!! I am now perpetual but it's taken me a long time to get here. I haven't had to call around for weed in quite awhile. I have 2 small grow cabinets I use for mamas & clones only - then they go to the veg tent for a few weeks - then into the flowering tent. My timing is off now because I killed a bunch of clones some time ago & had to flower out all the mommy plants. I've got a single plant SCROG in the flower tent currently & it will be ready in 6 weeks. There are 3 more plants in the veg tent but they have been flipped to 12/12 for a week now- I just want to finish these so I can go back to aero/hydro & tighten up my perpetual schedule. I'll post up some new pics soon.


----------



## midnitetoak (Sep 25, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Curious as to how old everyone let's they're plant get before you start feeding it. Or do you look for certain signs in growth, like 1st set of true leaves or the 2nd set or whatever you may look for.


Typically try to wait 3-5 weeks before feeding from seed but also pay attention to the color tone of the leaves. I find that clones can be fed as soon as they begin showing roots but seedlings can go about a month before they show a def. I like to use prefertilized soil so they just need water to be well fed in the early stages of growth. Clones go into the aerocloner to veg for the first few weeks at least so it's really only my mamas that get planted in dirt these days.


----------



## midnitetoak (Sep 25, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> My setup is in 2 areas, one for flower and the other for the mom and clones. The veg area doesn't need to be as big as the flower area. Mine is only going to get fluorescent lighting and that'll do.


My veg cabs are only about 24"x "48 - only got cfls in there - my small veg tent is 36"x36"x60 & my flower tent is 36x 36x 72. Got a 400w mh & 2 Vipar 185w LEDs in the veg tent & a 400w HPS and a 300w LED in the flowering tent. I find the freedom of having 3 separate grow areas is liberating & allows more options for recovery when mishaps occur


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 27, 2014)

Managed to get 2 Raptor 6" reflectors in a 4ft.x4ft.x6½ft tent. That was no easy task, and I'm able to zip the tent up! 

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 27, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Managed to get 2 Raptor 6" reflectors in a 4ft.x4ft.x6½ft tent. That was no easy task, and I'm able to zip the tent up!
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


This deserves a picture for us!


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> This deserves a picture for us!


I thought I had one up... Guess I was wrong.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 27, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I thought I had one up... Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


That's bad ass man. Do you think you can keep it cool? I actually could not even keep mine cool and head to break it down with just 1 600. But I'm going to be making a 2nd attempt this week with new gear. Have you considered running MH/HPS Combo for this?


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> That's bad ass man. Do you think you can keep it cool? I actually could not even keep mine cool and head to break it down with just 1 600. But I'm going to be making a 2nd attempt this week with new gear. Have you considered running MH/HPS Combo for this?


I found it was easier to keep the Raptor cool because it's bigger. If I didn't have a roof I wouldn't even run a fan for it cause the heat wasn't an issue even with a 600w. The splitter will only send 500w to each light, just shy of it's full potential. And if I ran a MH/HPS setup only 1 set of plant would be getting the max from each bulb the others would just be getting weak side lighting from the bulb and vice versa. But I don't see temps being an issue especially when I'm able to pull cool outside air in.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 27, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I found it was easier to keep the Raptor cool because it's bigger. If I didn't have a roof I wouldn't even run a fan for it cause the heat wasn't an issue even with a 600w. The splitter will only send 500w to each light, just shy of it's full potential. And if I ran a MH/HPS setup only 1 set of plant would be getting the max from each bulb the others would just be getting weak side lighting from the bulb and vice versa. But I don't see temps being an issue especially when I'm able to pull cool outside air in.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


I hope you post more pics as you get setup. This looks to be great.


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 27, 2014)

I sure will, just at the moment there isn't much to take pics of. Once the clones get started they'll start rolling in.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 27, 2014)

I plan on running my timer at 1min on and 9min off. I'll adjust it accordingly if need be. And here's a way to run you timer without working it too hard. http://www.scribd.com/doc/24893381/Newbies-Guide-to-Contactor-Relays chunkylion posted that in SS's new thread and I figured it could also do some good here.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 28, 2014)

Finally got all 3 of my sprayers done.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 28, 2014)

Man this is cool. More please


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 28, 2014)

13 days old and I'm already getting trichs on the fan leaves!

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just put some weed barrier on the underside of my sprayers to keep my roots from being submerged cause that would defeat the purpose of the sprayers.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 29, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> May I request a picture of the bottom...Would like to see what they are growing in and the spacing.


 Some are in totes w sprayers,(veg, clone), flowering ladies are in rails or hydroton drip systems(modified waterfarms), spacing varies on stage of growth, strain, etc. I try to pull 4 plants every 3 weeks, for a 9week cycle on all strains. I must give Stinkbud credit for this cycle... It changed the game for me...... I can grow Indicas and Sativas in the same res with tremendous success. 

Oh yeah, veg/clone area is 2'x 6', lit by 400W MH and 125w cfl, both in econo_wings. Bloom is 5'x8' lit by two 600W HPS, both in Daystar AC hoods, yes I run a CO2 burner and all Sentinel controls. AC in the summer.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks complicated. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 29, 2014)

It's taken me 5yrs to get here, and I have a lot to learn as well........ 

I also dabble with organics.


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 1, 2014)

16 days old and I topped her.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 2, 2014)

Broke down and set my CO2 back up to try and speed things along.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 6, 2014)

21 days old today and mama is finally getting full strength nutes at 500ppm.


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 8, 2014)

23 days old and she's looking good where I topped her. I think I might top her once more after I get more growth to keep her low. Looks like I have a while to go go before I can take any clones. This waiting is killing me!

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking for opinions now. This plant is 29 days old and healthy. Since I plan on taking clones from her do you all think I should flower her and try a different strain for a mother or wait it out? She's getting CO2 as well and her growth just isn't what I would expect being that old. I'm spreading her out to get light to more of her but I'm thinking about down the road when I can start taking clones. How long is it going to take her to recover and start producing more branches for the next clones? That's where I'm at with this plant. WHY SO SLOWWWWW?!


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 15, 2014)

I see people keep closed mouths around here! Hard to keep momentum when there's nothing but silence... Anyway took clones today.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 18, 2014)

here's a reason for amateurs to stick with dirt, pros for that matter too...pump, failure, less than 24 hrs, but all is not lost...


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 18, 2014)

jpdnkstr said:


> here's a reason for amateurs to stick with dirt, pros for that matter too...View attachment 3276286pump, failure, less than 24 hrs, but all is not lost...View attachment 3276286View attachment 3276287


Damn man that's shitty! But, like you said all is not lost. Just a slight set back in your schedule, but a valuable lesson. I'd probably shed a few tears if I came in and seen mine looking like that.


----------



## stonedest (Oct 19, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Looking for opinions now. This plant is 29 days old and healthy. Since I plan on taking clones from her do you all think I should flower her and try a different strain for a mother or wait it out? She's getting CO2 as well and her growth just isn't what I would expect being that old. I'm spreading her out to get light to more of her but I'm thinking about down the road when I can start taking clones. How long is it going to take her to recover and start producing more branches for the next clones? That's where I'm at with this plant. WHY SO SLOWWWWW?!


I would take a cut of one of those lower branches and throw her into flower... if it ends up good you still have the genetics otherwise just toss the clone.

Checking in with my perpetual grow, day 47... currently flowering stateline (chemsis x tahoe og) 3 and 4 and wita (white fire x tahoe og) 1 and 2 up front:


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 19, 2014)

stonedest said:


> I would take a cut of one of those lower branches and throw her into flower... if it ends up good you still have the genetics otherwise just toss the clone.
> 
> Checking in with my perpetual grow, day 47... currently flowering stateline (chemsis x tahoe og) 3 and 4 and wita (white fire x tahoe og) 1 and 2 up front:


Those are nice there! Big and healthy. I can only hope that when my clones take off that look something similar. I took 6 clones 1 died 5 are doing good all I use on them is RO water. The plant seems to be struggling a little now which shows me that this really isn't the strain I want to use for this. I think I'll run white LSD or Amnesia Haze or Ice Bomb. The LSD and Ice Bomb both have explosive growth when they get going. I haven't ran the Haze yet. I've got a friend I gave a couple of those seeds to and he's got a ton of clones from it so it must be good for those.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## stonedest (Oct 20, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Those are nice there! Big and healthy. I can only hope that when my clones take off that look something similar. I took 6 clones 1 died 5 are doing good all I use on them is RO water. The plant seems to be struggling a little now which shows me that this really isn't the strain I want to use for this. I think I'll run white LSD or Amnesia Haze or Ice Bomb. The LSD and Ice Bomb both have explosive growth when they get going. I haven't ran the Haze yet. I've got a friend I gave a couple of those seeds to and he's got a ton of clones from it so it must be good for those.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Thanks! Yeah, I haven't had the best luck with cloning yet either, maybe around 1/2 or less overall. Getting a short cycle timer seemed promising, but then my pump started failing and it took a while to notice what was going on because it was working sometimes. But that is solved now, so I am hoping for better results, especially since I have gotten ahold of an unrooted gorilla glue 4 cut lol.... Looking good so far


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 23, 2014)

My clones have roots on them now and only 1 died. Pretty good when my mortality rate with clones was 100% before.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Oct 23, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> My clones have roots on them now and only 1 died. Pretty good when my mortality rate with clones was 100% before.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Could you take a pic of the roots and how many days it took for them to take root in the areo cloner I just cloned around twenty in a dome in plugs and mine took 14 days was wondering if it really worth the hassle of buying anthor tote pump ect if the results are the same I had 20/20 root in 14 days . The pic is day of transplant into cups and vegger


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 23, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Could you take a pic of the roots and how many days it took for them to take root in the areo cloner I just cloned around twenty in a dome in plugs and mine took 14 days was wondering if it really worth the hassle of buying anthor tote pump ect if the results are the same I had 20/20 root in 14 days . The pic is day of transplant into cups and vegger


I checked on them yesterday and noticed the roots, that was 7 days since I took them and all I've ran in the cloner is RO water.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Oct 23, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I checked on them yesterday and noticed the roots, that was 7 days since I took them and all I've ran in the cloner is RO water.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


That ain't bad at all what size pump you using 400? With that tote have you experienced and alge growth from the lid leaking light ??


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 23, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> That ain't bad at all what size pump you using 400? With that tote have you experienced and alge growth from the lid leaking light ??


My pump is a 520 and I haven't had any issues at all with my tote.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 24, 2014)

I wanna join in but I've just expanded and gone from perpetual in each NFT to vegging up each room. 

I found a phenotype of blue rhino which is more sativa and doesn't need veg so if I stick to that I can do it. 20 cm clones switched to 12:12 end up 70-90 cms tall. 

Ind Dom plants seem to need more veg and i prefer fast sats anyway. 

I'm also running zombie kush side by side with a soil grow. I have melon gum mums growing and at 7 weeks I'm nearly ready to take clones. I like them to develop a few sets of leaves before copying.


----------



## Scroga (Oct 24, 2014)

How do you all keep track of what's what... I have real trouble remembering after 1st round of cloning ...I run multi strain..and probably take 2 of each... So if some die in cloner and get replaced later with whatever's up...I tend to get a bit bamboozled trying to distinguish bu looking at leaf... Any thoughts


----------



## Tone5500 (Oct 24, 2014)

Label them??? With some white paper stakes.


Scroga said:


> How do you all keep track of what's what... I have real trouble remembering after 1st round of cloning ...I run multi strain..and probably take 2 of each... So if some die in cloner and get replaced later with whatever's up...I tend to get a bit bamboozled trying to distinguish bu looking at leaf... Any thoughts


----------



## Myles117 (Oct 24, 2014)

been in perpetual for a few years now, now using root riots for cloning and flood tables with 5 inch net cups and growstone as substrate. only wrinkle I'm still battling is uniformity in the individual plants. This is SOG and some clones always end up near twice the size of others. This drives me crazy, Been giving them 1-2 weeks veg trying to tinker for the perfect amount. I may just stick with 2 weeks and top the ones that are way ahead of the others. 

Scroga, every single plant is labeled from the time they are cut from the mothers. I've screwed up labeling a couple times where I knew two groups of cuts were labeled same. i removed every label and finished them off as nameless black sheep to be sure the mistake didn't multiply by taking future cuts. Only thing worse than losing track of clone identities is to clone those plants later lol


----------



## Tone5500 (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's a pic of my mothers about 6 weeks from seed heavy weight fruit punch, and cortical royals northern lights , Ive takin about 20 clones will probly take anthor 20 then flower them out but I'm shoot for about a pound every 4 weeks with the stinkbudz rails and tote


----------



## Myles117 (Oct 24, 2014)

nice looking plants! you gunna have a thread for the grow?


----------



## Tone5500 (Oct 24, 2014)

Myles117 said:


> nice looking plants! you gunna have a thread for the grow?


 I dunno if you talking to me but I'll probly just post on here ... I might tho this my first time in areo I'm just keeping mothers in dwc scents I no that best and it easy to maintain them when there in larger res.


----------



## Myles117 (Oct 24, 2014)

yeah, sorry. forgot to quote. Look forward to seeing the maiden aero voyage 

Have you chosen which nutrients you will use in the setup?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 24, 2014)

Good Evening All,

I can say I am in full swing now. I have one round at 4 weeks in, another at 1 week in and the next couple of rounds on idle. I am liking the denseness I am getting running the 400w MH's with the 600w HPS lights. I took clones of the Purple Diesel, Grape Gum and Sensi Star and they are all doing well.

Here is a couple of shots of the progress. I have a couple of the Tangerine Dream tops that stretched a good bit, but they look like they are going to fill out decently before its over.( fingers crossed )
    

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## stonedest (Oct 24, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Here is a couple of shots of the progress. I have a couple of the Tangerine Dream tops that stretched a good bit, but they look like they are going to fill out decently before its over.( fingers crossed )


Looking great! So the big ones are the TD then? I hope my Tangerine something (kush, I think)xgirl scout cookies turns out so frosty at 4 weeks! I threw out a male that was smelling really citrusy, but the female doesn't smell much besides plant yet. I bet yours smell great


----------



## Scroga (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah my pre flip mothers get the white stakes( which inevitably fall out somewhere along the line) it's at the cloner where I come unstuck.. I'm thinking a variety of different coloured pucks or some kind of writable tape around stem... Obviously I'm not the OCD type ... I want an easy visual system rather than having to go back to a notebook


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 25, 2014)

These are the roots on my clones and they are only 10 days old! They're getting nutes now. The other is my mom which I haven't switched yet, I'm thinking I'll give her a little more time and see what she does.


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 25, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> I can say I am in full swing now. I have one round at 4 weeks in, another at 1 week in and the next couple of rounds on idle. I am liking the denseness I am getting running the 400w MH's with the 600w HPS lights. I took clones of the Purple Diesel, Grape Gum and Sensi Star and they are all doing well.
> 
> ...


I have a while to go before I'm at the stage you're at my friend! I have to say that I didn't imagine getting setup for a perpetual would be this much trouble. I'm still rearranging my space and trying different designs to maximize my little area. Looking good man.


----------



## Paperroller24 (Oct 26, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> These are the roots on my clones and they are only 10 days old! They're getting nutes now. The other is my mom which I haven't switched yet, I'm thinking I'll give her a little more time and see what she does.
> View attachment 3280510 View attachment 3280511 View attachment 3280512 View attachment 3280513 View attachment 3280514 View attachment 3280515 View attachment 3280516


What strain is this?


----------



## Scroga (Oct 26, 2014)

Al


mike45214 said:


> These are the roots on my clones and they are only 10 days old! They're getting nutes now. The other is my mom which I haven't switched yet, I'm thinking I'll give her a little more time and see what she does.
> View attachment 3280510 View attachment 3280511 View attachment 3280512 View attachment 3280513 View attachment 3280514 View attachment 3280515 View attachment 3280516[/QUOTE
> All homemade setup mike? Nice job.. Looks clean...
> So how does one label clones?


----------



## Scroga (Oct 26, 2014)

I fucked that last post up but my words are attached to your part of the post...


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 26, 2014)

Paperroller24 said:


> What strain is this?


Midnight Kush

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 26, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Al


Yup I made everything myself. And I don't have to worry about labeling anything cause I'm only running one strain.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Scroga (Oct 26, 2014)

Just wondering about your water levels. . Do you haveit just under llid?


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 26, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Just wondering about your water levels. . Do you haveit just under llid?


I keep it about an inch and a half above the top of my water pump.


----------



## Myles117 (Oct 26, 2014)

nice roots!


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 26, 2014)

I see we have some fellow stinkbud dies....lol


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 27, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> I see we have some fellow stinkbud dies....lol


Your plants look very healthy, a bit crowded though. Are those Indica dominant? How long do you veg em? That's another thing I'm going to have to figure out.


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 28, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Your plants look very healthy, a bit crowded though. Are those Indica dominant? How long do you veg em? That's another thing I'm going to have to figure out.


Thanks, You are right th are crowded. I'm going to put another cloner in there so that I can space them out. There's 18 in there. I'm vegging long enough so I can clone each one because I'm pheno hunting. 18 regular sinmint cookies. I'm gonna veg them for about 2 more weeks hopefully. My goal is to find that gsc pheno in the sinmint and keep her has a mom. And yes they are indica dominant. Next up after these will be purple project by true canna genetics.....


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 28, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> Thanks, You are right th are crowded. I'm going to put another cloner in there so that I can space them out. There's 18 in there. I'm vegging long enough so I can clone each one because I'm pheno hunting. 18 regular sinmint cookies. I'm gonna veg them for about 2 more weeks hopefully. My goal is to find that gsc pheno in the sinmint and keep her has a mom. And yes they are indica dominant. Next up after these will be purple project by true canna genetics.....


Man I'd flip out trying to manage that many regular plants just for that special one! You're a better man than I am.


----------



## Myles117 (Oct 28, 2014)

haha i feel his pain, i have 10 reg seedlings in my perpetual taking up valuable veg space in hopes of finding another long term keeper. I just pruned them back to nothing as their clones ready for their trial bud run


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 1, 2014)

Morning All,

Round 1 is 5 weeks + ( Blackberry), 2 is moving along on completing it's second week (NY Purple Diesel) , 3 and 4 are sitting on the bench chompin' at the bit.
  

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 1, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Round 1 is 5 weeks + ( Blackberry), 2 is moving along on completing it's second week (NY Purple Diesel) , 3 and 4 are sitting on the bench chompin' at the bit.
> View attachment 3285046 View attachment 3285047 View attachment 3285049
> ...


Looking good and frosty there friend! I've got 17 clones total with 7 of them veggin. Can't wait to start flower. 

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 1, 2014)

Got a nitrogen def. on some of the clones I'm veggin. Changed the water and upped the Pro Grow. PPMs at 700 for them.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 3, 2014)

Setup a contractor for all my water pumps today. That wasn't fun.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## stonedest (Nov 3, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Setup a contractor for all my water pumps today. That wasn't fun.


What do you mean... someone to come in and repair them?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 4, 2014)

stonedest said:


> What do you mean... someone to come in and repair them?


It should be contactor. Damn predictive text. 

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't think I'm going to do aero when I flower the clones, I'm thinking I'm just going to run DWC when that time comes.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 5, 2014)

Got me a Bluelab pH and PPM pen. I can trust they're readings and they are simple to calibrate.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 5, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Got me a Bluelab pH and PPM pen. I can trust they're readings and they are simple to calibrate.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


I have had mine for well over a year now and I love them. Always store in a vertical position. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 5, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I have had mine for well over a year now and I love them. Always store in a vertical position.
> 
> Peace and Great Grows
> 
> Asmallvoice


Is that for the pH pen cause of the solution in the cap or for both?

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 5, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Is that for the pH pen cause of the solution in the cap or for both?
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


For the solution in the cap. If it dries, it dies. I hang them as soon as I am done rinsing them. I keep 4.0 buffer solution in the cap of he ph pen and I refresh it once a week.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 5, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> For the solution in the cap. If it dries, it dies. I hang them as soon as I am done rinsing them. I keep 4.0 buffer solution in the cap of he ph pen and I refresh it once a week.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Asmallvoice


You don't use the KCI storage solution that Bluelab suggests? Are you're readings fairly fast doing it that way?

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 5, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> You don't use the KCI storage solution that Bluelab suggests? Are you're readings fairly fast doing it that way?
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Yea, I get readings in just a few seconds. I check it once a week with 4.0 and 7.0 and I have not had to calibrate it in a good while.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 5, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Yea, I get readings in just a few seconds. I check it once a week with 4.0 and 7.0 and I have not had to calibrate it in a good while.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Asmallvoice


That's good to know. Thanks. I've liked Bluelab since I got my first Guardian monitor. I plan to get another one for my other flower rez eventually. Probably after I get a few plants off this run.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey RIU. Here is my perpetual setup, well sort of perpetual, it will be harvested once a month. The setup is two 4x4 flood and drain setups staggered a month apart. No veg time, the clones go straight into flower and I get more than enough height during the flowering stretch because I lollipop them. I will be harvesting the first grow out of this setup in about 6 days.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 7, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Hey RIU. Here is my perpetual setup, well sort of perpetual, it will be harvested once a month. The setup is two 4x4 flood and drain setups staggered a month apart. No veg time, the clones go straight into flower and I get more than enough height during the flowering stretch because I lollipop them. I will be harvesting the first grow out of this setup in about 6 days.
> 
> View attachment 3289125View attachment 3289123 View attachment 3289122


That's a nice setup man! That's kinda how I picture my plants looking. How tall are the clones when you take them, how old are the clones before you put them in flower, how tall are they when you harvest and what's the strain or strains and are they more Indica or Sativa dominant? 

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 7, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> That's a nice setup man! That's kinda how I picture my plants looking. How tall are the clones when you take them, how old are the clones before you put them in flower, how tall are they when you harvest and what's the strain or strains and are they more Indica or Sativa dominant?
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Thanks man. The clones are just tiny little clones that were cuttings two weeks prior, meaning they just rooted. They go straight into one gallon root pouches and into flower. They get 3 feet tall after the stretch. The strain in Pineapple Express, Indica dominant I believe.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 7, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Thanks man. The clones are just tiny little clones that were cuttings two weeks prior, meaning they just rooted. They go straight into one gallon root pouches and into flower. They get 3 feet tall after the stretch. The strain in Pineapple Express, Indica dominant I believe.


I've wanted to grow that for a while, buy I've got so many other seeds at the moment. Mine is also Indica dominant. I'm battling some defencencies at the moment. That's 17 clones altogether. Seeing yours is making me want to start em flowering.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 7, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I've wanted to grow that for a while, buy I've got so many other seeds at the moment. Mine is also Indica dominant. I'm battling some defencencies at the moment. That's 17 clones altogether. Seeing yours is making me want to start em flowering.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


It's a pretty good strain so far, fairly easy to grow with decent yields. People seem to like it so I had to ramp up my operation a bit. That's the reason this is the first grow in this setup. I hope to pull about 2 pounds a month in this, possibly more if I get it all dialed in.

As soon as your clones have nice roots throw them bitches into flower and see what happens. If your environment is good and the clones are ready to rock you will be surprised how big they get with no veg. I definitely was caught a little off guard so when I redid the room recently I lowered the tables to allow for more height.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 7, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Hey RIU. Here is my perpetual setup, well sort of perpetual, it will be harvested once a month. The setup is two 4x4 flood and drain setups staggered a month apart. No veg time, the clones go straight into flower and I get more than enough height during the flowering stretch because I lollipop them. I will be harvesting the first grow out of this setup in about 6 days.
> 
> View attachment 3289125View attachment 3289123 View attachment 3289122


That's a nice clean setup man! How tall are the clones when you take them, and how old are the clones when you start flowing


The Dude wants buds said:


> It's a pretty good strain so far, fairly easy to grow with decent yields. People seem to like it so I had to ramp up my operation a bit. That's the reason this is the first grow in this setup. I hope to pull about 2 pounds a month in this, possibly more if I get it all dialed in.
> 
> As soon as your clones have nice roots throw them bitches into flower and see what happens. If your environment is good and the clones are ready to rock you will be surprised how big they get with no veg. I definitely was caught a little off guard so when I redid the room recently I lowered the tables to allow for more height.


You're right I could try it and see what happens. I'm hoping to get at least a dry oz from each plant, sounds reasonable to me. How many watts do you run over each table and how many plants do you have per tray?


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 7, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> That's a nice clean setup man! How tall are the clones when you take them, and how old are the clones when you start flowing
> 
> You're right I could try it and see what happens. I'm hoping to get at least a dry oz from each plant, sounds reasonable to me. How many watts do you run over each table and how many plants do you have per tray?


If I could get an ounce per plant I would be thrilled. They are 1000 Watters and 49 plants in a 7 x 7 configuration.


----------



## Scroga (Nov 8, 2014)

Got a question for you experienced cloners. . With my hm bubble cloner I used to get nice fish bone delicate roots on my clones .. Last few batches they've been thick and gnarly like rope..clumpy.. Can any one tell me what's going on here? 

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 8, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> If I could get an ounce per plant I would be thrilled. They are 1000 Watters and 49 plants in a 7 x 7 configuration.


I have two 25½x15½ inch areas for them to flower in. Each one holds 18 plants and will have a 600 watt light over each one.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 8, 2014)

16 3 gallon plants under one 1000 watt light.


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 8, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I have two 25½x15½ inch areas for them to flower in. Each one holds 18 plants and will have a 600 watt light over each one.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Sounds good, have you done this setup before? How much do you usually get when harvesting?

And I am not sure if my previous post was clear, I have 49 plants under each 1000 watt light so that's 98 plants total. Just under that Federal limit of 99.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 8, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Sounds good, have you done this setup before? How much do you usually get when harvesting?
> 
> And I am not sure if my previous post was clear, I have 49 plants under each 1000 watt light so that's 98 plants total. Just under that Federal limit of 99.


This is my first perpetual. I understood what you were saying, and that's a lot of plants! I'll fine tune my setup as I go. Seeing you setup and the info you gave me I decided to start flowering. 

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 8, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> This is my first perpetual. I understood what you were saying, and that's a lot of plants! I'll fine tune my setup as I go. Seeing you setup and the info you gave me I decided to start flowering.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Nice, good luck. What's the plan, lollipop them all and do a SOG?

I checked on my plants last night and they have really started to fatten up and shoot out new growth. I hope this keeps up for the next week because these are going to be some fat colas and that was my original goal. The dispensaries prefer that type of nug to the smaller ones.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 8, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Nice, good luck. What's the plan, lollipop them all and do a SOG?
> 
> I checked on my plants last night and they have really started to fatten up and shoot out new growth. I hope this keeps up for the next week because these are going to be some fat colas and that was my original goal. The dispensaries prefer that type of nug to the smaller ones.


Lollipopping for sure! And I guess you could call it a SOG or something close to it. They'll have a little more space than what I would imagine a true SOG would. I'm just hoping for good results. I think I'm going to take some more clones and try to get a harvest every month, I'm thinking it'll be easier that way.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## torontoke (Nov 8, 2014)

When u guys have that many plants in one tote
Wont it become a problem when all the roots get all clumped together?
How do u only harvest so many at a time?
Do u just leave the roots?
I use individual kitty litter totes one per plant just to avoid the root problem so if any of you have that part figured out please let me know too 
Id love to run multiple plants per tote like i do for clones but even their roots start wrestling


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 8, 2014)

This is my first time running something like this so I guess I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Scroga (Nov 8, 2014)

In my veg I have 4 medium sized bushes. Fimed over and over. . Yes they're roots do grow together. . Either regular weekly separation is required or as I do leave them go and gently pull apart when time has come to move to flower .. They're is a little teqnique required required to pulling apart and yes I have lost one before from ripping too much...

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 9, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> 16 3 gallon plants under one 1000 watt light. View attachment 3289390


Damn man! That's a lot of bud rolling out of there!


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 9, 2014)

Just took 7 more clones today. I'm trying out Botanicares Power Clone Liquid, I'm using it at 50ml in 1Gal of water. We'll see if they root any faster. It usually takes about 7 days with plain RO water.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## stonedest (Nov 9, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Just took 7 more clones today. I'm trying out Botanicares Power Clone Liquid, I'm using it at 50ml in 1Gal of water. We'll see if they root any faster. It usually takes about 7 days with plain RO water.


I am very envious of 7 days, mine are more like 2-3 weeks. I must be missing something...


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 9, 2014)

stonedest said:


> I am very envious of 7 days, mine are more like 2-3 weeks. I must be missing something...


This is my first time having clones that have survived. After the first batch made it is been a cake walk for me. Truthfully I was kinda surprised at how fast they rooted.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 10, 2014)

I've decided to run 4 smaller totes (2 under each light) with 12 in each and pull a harvest every 2 weeks. This way I won't have to run sprayers.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 10, 2014)

I just got my cheap 2x4 tent that I am going to use for drying. I almost forgot all about a space to dry in since I am now always in flower I cannot dry in that room. Just a heads up for all of you other people out there trying to go perpetual. Just another thing to overlook and bite you in the ass at the last second.


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 10, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> This is my first time having clones that have survived. After the first batch made it is been a cake walk for me. Truthfully I was kinda surprised at how fast they rooted.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


A lot of factors like rooting time are strain dependent but technique also plays a role. Sounds like you have some good genetics and some good technique if you are getting 7 days consistent. I do clones in root riot cubes and usually get good, decently long roots in 14 days. Then they are ready to go directly into flower.


----------



## Scroga (Nov 10, 2014)

With my hm bubble cloner, for best results. . Change water every 5 days.. Don't add any nutrient. . This hinders rooting ..

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 10, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> I just got my cheap 2x4 tent that I am going to use for drying. I almost forgot all about a space to dry in since I am now always in flower I cannot dry in that room. Just a heads up for all of you other people out there trying to go perpetual. Just another thing to overlook and bite you in the ass at the last second.


I dry in a closet in the same room but my humidity is always low so I've never had a problem. As far as my clones rooting so fast I guess it's just luck of the draw.


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 10, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I dry in a closet in the same room but my humidity is always low so I've never had a problem. As far as my clones rooting so fast I guess it's just luck of the draw.


 My closet in that room is filled with nutes and supplies, no room for bud. Its a rather small closet. I can't wait to get big enough to rent a warehouse. That's where I want to be, get this out of my house and get all the danger away from my dog. That way I can do more hydro and not worry so much about flooding.


----------



## stonedest (Nov 10, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> I just got my cheap 2x4 tent that I am going to use for drying. I almost forgot all about a space to dry in since I am now always in flower I cannot dry in that room. Just a heads up for all of you other people out there trying to go perpetual. Just another thing to overlook and bite you in the ass at the last second.


I just set up my drying tent! Got my first specimens in there but will be finishing harvest soon.








mike45214 said:


> I dry in a closet in the same room but my humidity is always low so I've never had a problem.


Mine is low too, so I am using a using a humidifier to prolong drying and shouldn't have to freak out about things getting too dry. This should make the whole drying game a lot easier.


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 11, 2014)

stonedest said:


> I just set up my drying tent! Got my first specimens in there but will be finishing harvest soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is low too, so I am using a using a humidifier to prolong drying and shouldn't have to freak out about things getting too dry. This should make the whole drying game a lot easier.


I used to dry like you, trimmed at harvest and then dried in racks. My buds were drying way too quick because of the low humidity so I now dry the whole plants by just cutting them and hanging them whole. It now takes 1-2 weeks to dry the buds depending on their density and the smell and taste is much better this way. There is no comparison when it comes to ease (you can stagger your trimming as the individual buds dry, you don't have to trim it all at once) and the end product (after 2 weeks of slow drying the buds have already started to cure and come out smelling great). Just a thought.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 11, 2014)

stonedest said:


> I just set up my drying tent! Got my first specimens in there but will be finishing harvest soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a humidity control setting on that thing?

If so... I want one!


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 11, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Is there a humidity control setting on that thing?
> 
> If so... I want one!


Yes that's a good idea. I use a Sentinel CHHC-4 environmental controller to slowly bring the humidity down in my tent. Its overkill, all you need is a humidity controller like you mentioned but I have a couple extra CHHC-4s just lying around so might as well use it.


----------



## stonedest (Nov 11, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> I used to dry like you, trimmed at harvest and then dried in racks. My buds were drying way too quick because of the low humidity so I now dry the whole plants by just cutting them and hanging them whole. It now takes 1-2 weeks to dry the buds depending on their density and the smell and taste is much better this way. There is no comparison when it comes to ease (you can stagger your trimming as the individual buds dry, you don't have to trim it all at once) and the end product (after 2 weeks of slow drying the buds have already started to cure and come out smelling great). Just a thought.


It's kind of funny you mention this. I started out drying whole plants, I switched to the rack because I find trimming wet a lot easier. Thanks for the suggestion though, I think I will throw a whole plant into the tent this harvest and see how it compares to the rack now that I have a bit more experience with everything.



TheYokel said:


> Is there a humidity control setting on that thing?
> 
> If so... I want one!


Yep! I've got dual humidity controllers in there, keeping it 60-68%. It's working well so far, but maybe I only needed humidity... we'll see if that changes as I get more drying in there.


----------



## Scroga (Nov 11, 2014)

Whole plant hung for best dry

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 11, 2014)

This is the new setup. I only have 5 plant in the one in the back cause I didn't plan on switching my setup so early in. When I get more clones ready I'll fill her up and setup my other 2 tubs and light.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 11, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> This is the new setup. I only have 5 plant in the one in the back cause I didn't plan on switching my setup so early in. When I get more clones ready I'll fill her up and setup my other 2 tubs and light.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Nice, how often do you change your nutes? And at what temps are your reservoirs?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 11, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Nice, how often do you change your nutes? And at what temps are your reservoirs?


I change it at least every 2 weeks maybe sooner depending on what the PPMs are doing and when I top off it's only RO water. My rez temps are at about 67.


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is my newly setup drying tent. I am ready to fill it to the brim in a few days. The environmental controller will sit on top of the wire rack. I just brought it down to show it off.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 11, 2014)

That most definitely can hold a lot of bud! Wouldn't mind seeing some shots of it filled up.


----------



## stonedest (Nov 11, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Here is my newly setup drying tent. I am ready to fill it to the brim in a few days. The environmental controller will sit on top of the wire rack. I just brought it down to show it off.


Looks great I use same controller on my flower tent


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 11, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> That most definitely can hold a lot of bud! Wouldn't mind seeing some shots of it filled up.


Thanks. I am hoping it will be big enough. The picture is a little deceiving as the tent is only 5 feet tall. An oversight on my part when i ordered it but no huge deal. I think it will work regardless but it would be a good problem to have too much to fit in there.


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 11, 2014)

stonedest said:


> Looks great I use same controller on my flower tent


Thanks! They are great controllers. I have 3 of them. I highly recommend them for ease of use and value.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 11, 2014)

We trim branches and hang to dry. We put dried buds in jars every week and trim and put plants to dry every week. A true perpetual grow. 1.5 to 2 pounds a week. 500 clones a week to sell too. And this is in three areas. We fit 9 5 gallon pots under each light.


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 11, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I change it at least every 2 weeks maybe sooner depending on what the PPMs are doing and when I top off it's only RO water. My rez temps are at about 67.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thought I would share this is the start of my veg and one week later pics will probly go three weeks veg and then throw them into the flower room I'm go for a P every 4 weeks


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Thought I would share this is the start of my veg and one week later pics will probly go three weeks veg and then throw them into the flower room I'm go for a P every 4 weeks


That's a lot of growth on those clones in 1 week. Whatever you're doing they're loving it.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> We trim branches and hang to dry. We put dried buds in jars every week and trim and put plants to dry every week. A true perpetual grow. 1.5 to 2 pounds a week. 500 clones a week to sell too. And this is in three areas. We fit 9 5 gallon pots under each light.


That's quite a big operation you're running there. How many people does it take to keep it going?


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 12, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> That's quite a big operation you're running there. How many people does it take to keep it going?


2 full time. 2 part time. I'll expand next year and have 4-5 full time and 2-6 part time. In a year I'll be back where I was before jail. 5-8 lbs a week and 5,000+ clones a week.
Sucks being me. But I volenteered.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> 2 full time. 2 part time. I'll expand next year and have 4-5 full time and 2-6 part time. In a year I'll be back where I was before jail. 5-8 lbs a week and 5,000+ clones a week.
> Sucks being me. But I volenteered.


My goodness man! I dream of being that big. Right now I just want to have enough to stay with something to smoke, pay bills and cover the overhead on the setup.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 13, 2014)

No roots yet, could have something to do with them being top branches.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 14, 2014)

The deficiency I was having with my clones is handled and my new growth is coming in nice and green.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Raybone (Nov 15, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> This is my setup for now. I have 2 6" Raptor reflectors, Solis Tek 1000 watt dimable ballast, a Solis Tek digital ballast splitter and 2 600 watt Solis Tek digital HPS bulbs. The 2 rez's will each hold 18 plants for a total of 36 plants. I plan to harvest 7 plants about every 2 weeks. I hope to get an oz off each plant, if I do things perfect and pull 2 oz or more per plant I'll be so happy! I'll be running G13 Labs Midnight Kush for now.
> View attachment 3253186 View attachment 3253187 View attachment 3253205 View attachment 3253207


First time I seen a splitter... Subbed w/input


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 15, 2014)

Raybone said:


> First time I seen a splitter... Subbed w/input


I found it on the off chance that one might be out there. It just so happened that I already had the ballast.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Raybone (Nov 15, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I found it on the off chance that one might be out there. It just so happened that I already had the ballast.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Great find


----------



## Raybone (Nov 15, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Thought I would share this is the start of my veg and one week later pics will probly go three weeks veg and then throw them into the flower room I'm go for a P every 4 weeks


That's beautiful bro... Do you mind sharing how the inside look? I have one of those totes and was just about to order the cloneking 36... That'll be perfect for leaving plants in veg for two weeks before they go in flower room... What kind of light and how close are they to the clones


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 15, 2014)

This is day 7 since I switched to flower. Shortest is 3½in tallest is 11½in. They weren't all the same size when I cloned em, but putting them in DWC brought em back to life. All the ones I didn't think were going to make it are doing great. I guess they just didn't like aero.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 15, 2014)

Raybone said:


> That's beautiful bro... Do you mind sharing how the inside look? I have one of those totes and was just about to order the cloneking 36... That'll be perfect for leaving plants in veg for two weeks before they go in flower room... What kind of light and how close are they to the clones


That's under a 4ft t5 8 bulb but I only using 4 bulbs and it's about 18" away but i I'm not really like the t5 it puts out a lot of heat imo will probly switch over the 400watt mh cool tube or air cool hood...I'll take some other pics later cost me about 40 to make that's pump totes spray heads pvc , I already had a timer the growth is unreal and my canopy temp is around 83 in day time and my water temp stays around 74 to 75 during day and I have seen no issues. I and back 3 gallons of RO phed at 5.6 after about 4 days and walk away for 4 days really easy and low maitnence


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 15, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> This is day 7 since I switched to flower. Shortest is 3½in tallest is 11½in. They weren't all the same size when I cloned em, but putting them in DWC brought em back to life. All the ones I didn't think were going to make it are doing great. I guess they just didn't like aero.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


in my comparison areo has blown away my dwc is growth speed . Good to see your plants are doing well


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 15, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> in my comparison areo has blown away my dwc is growth speed . Good to see your plants are doing well


My plants just didn't take to it for whatever reason.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just checked my clones and they have nubs on em for roots. They didn't root any faster with Power Cloner, but as I said before these were all top branches.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 16, 2014)

From wednestday to today some growth pics


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 17, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> From wednestday to today some growth pics


That's a lot of God growth there!

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## joespit (Nov 17, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> From wednestday to today some growth pics


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn what nuits(or steroids) you using?


----------



## Raybone (Nov 17, 2014)

my perpetual garden as of today..


----------



## Raybone (Nov 17, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> That's under a 4ft t5 8 bulb but I only using 4 bulbs and it's about 18" away but i I'm not really like the t5 it puts out a lot of heat imo will probly switch over the 400watt mh cool tube or air cool hood...I'll take some other pics later cost me about 40 to make that's pump totes spray heads pvc , I already had a timer the growth is unreal and my canopy temp is around 83 in day time and my water temp stays around 74 to 75 during day and I have seen no issues. I and back 3 gallons of RO phed at 5.6 after about 4 days and walk away for 4 days really easy and low maitnence


So you have two stacked and water and nutes in the bottom?


----------



## Raybone (Nov 17, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> From wednestday to today some growth pics


Lol... Give me the cheat sheet and let me take off wit you...


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 17, 2014)

Raybone said:


> So you have two stacked and water and nutes in the bottom?


Yea it's its stinkbudz design you can find it in the pound every three weeks thread ..


----------



## Raybone (Nov 17, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Yea it's its stinkbudz design you can find it in the pound every three weeks thread ..


What nutes?... You think the way its setup has a lot to do with your veg growth?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 17, 2014)

These are my nubs. I've thrown em in veg until the roots get longer and later they'll be thrown into flower wit the rest.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 17, 2014)

Raybone said:


> View attachment 3295639 my perpetual garden as of today..


Not a bad setup.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Raybone (Nov 17, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Not a bad setup.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Thanks bro.. Can't wait to get it all dialed in..


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 17, 2014)

Raybone said:


> What nutes?... You think the way its setup has a lot to do with your veg growth?


I use botincare nute line


----------



## joespit (Nov 17, 2014)

Raybone said:


> View attachment 3295639 my perpetual garden as of today..


Nice! What medium are you doing? I've never really got into soil grows other than my 1st grow well for buds at least, I used to have a secret rooftop garden, I was growing everything with vermi-compost, it was amazing I had like 40 plants of every variety on my roof growing in milk crates, until my land lord told me the roof wasn't "structurally sound" but I haven't been able to stop composting. Just can't bring myself to throwing out good garbage. I was thinking of keeping a few mothers with it.


----------



## Raybone (Nov 17, 2014)

joespit said:


> Nice! What medium are you doing? I've never really got into soil grows other than my 1st grow well for buds at least, I used to have a secret rooftop garden, I was growing everything with vermi-compost, it was amazing I had like 40 plants of every variety on my roof growing in milk crates, until my land lord told me the roof wasn't "structurally sound" but I haven't been able to stop composting. Just can't bring myself to throwing out good garbage. I was thinking of keeping a few mothers with it.


This is my first grow... I'm looking forward to understanding my plants... Looking for help not making mistakes.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 17, 2014)

Subbed I'm a perp too


----------



## joespit (Nov 17, 2014)

Raybone said:


> This is my first grow... I'm looking forward to understanding my plants... Looking for help not making mistakes.


Oh so promix is your medium, you're hand feeding nuit-y water


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 18, 2014)

Raybone said:


> This is my first grow... I'm looking forward to understanding my plants... Looking for help not making mistakes.


Thing is what works with one strain won't necessarily work for another. Some like Indica dominant stains may be able to handle higher nute levels. Some Sativa dominant stains may be able to handle higher temps. You gotta find a strain and stick to it cause there's always a learning curve when starting a new one.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 18, 2014)

My plants have grown an inch and a half since Saturday. I'll take pics when the lights come on.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 18, 2014)

Flower day 9 since the flip.


----------



## Raybone (Nov 18, 2014)

joespit said:


> Oh so promix is your medium, you're hand feeding nuit-y water


 Yea, waiting to setup flood and drain until nine more are ready to go in flower... I'm starting a 9 plant every two weeks. Anyone have any input on whether I should flood once every 2 3 days or just bottom feed with a half inch of water every couple days?


----------



## Raybone (Nov 18, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Thing is what works with one strain won't necessarily work for another. Some like Indica dominant stains may be able to handle higher nute levels. Some Sativa dominant stains may be able to handle higher temps. You gotta find a strain and stick to it cause there's always a learning curve when starting a new one.


I've noticed that my mom is a heavy feeder and loves warmer days.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks good mike. clean, green and mean 

The first round is nearing the end.
I am starting my coast down on my Green Love Potion tomorrow at day 60. She will be ready in about 5-7 more days. Here is a few shots from yesterday.
  
The Tangerine Dream is going to be a monster, this Lady is well over 4' tall and should be ready in about a week and half or so.
  

The second round is nearing close to 4 weeks. The Purple Diesel and Sensi Star are swelling like mad along with the Ripper Grape Gum and another Tangerine Dream. The next round is chilling in the veg room.
 
I have started my pollen making adventures. I have been spraying 4 clones to pollenate the next round with. I have been spraying them for 6 days, will flip them to 12/12 tomorrow and spray again for another week or so. I should see some male flowers here in a few weeks.


Looking forward to ordering me a 3 gallon vac setup so I can start making some wax/shatter. Hope everyone is staying warm.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Raybone (Nov 18, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Yea it's its stinkbudz design you can find it in the pound every three weeks thread ..


Well I didn't find it but just by following the look of yours I should have everything.... but tell me this, What about two of those under the bed storage totes with a 55gph pump? Get more clones at once (my girl is finally a caretaker)..


----------



## Raybone (Nov 18, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looks good mike. clean, green and mean
> 
> The first round is nearing the end.
> I am starting my coast down on my Green Love Potion tomorrow at day 60. She will be ready in about 5-7 more days. Here is a few shots from yesterday.
> ...


Looking great!.. how long do you veg?


----------



## Raybone (Nov 18, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looks good mike. clean, green and mean
> 
> The first round is nearing the end.
> I am starting my coast down on my Green Love Potion tomorrow at day 60. She will be ready in about 5-7 more days. Here is a few shots from yesterday.
> ...


What are you spraying with, sorry if I didn't catch while reading...


----------



## Raybone (Nov 18, 2014)

joespit said:


> Nice! What medium are you doing? I've never really got into soil grows other than my 1st grow well for buds at least, I used to have a secret rooftop garden, I was growing everything with vermi-compost, it was amazing I had like 40 plants of every variety on my roof growing in milk crates, until my land lord told me the roof wasn't "structurally sound" but I haven't been able to stop composting. Just can't bring myself to throwing out good garbage. I was thinking of keeping a few mothers with it.


What all do you put in your compst? What are you substituting when you compost?.. Can I see some of your flowers?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 18, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Looking great!.. how long do you veg?


I veg from 4-6 weeks, just depends on how fast the next spot finishes up in the flower room. I just try to keep them short and bushy till I can flower them.

I am spraying them with a 35-40ppm colloidal silver solution that I made myself. I want to try my luck at seed crafting.

Thanks for the complement.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Raybone (Nov 18, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I veg from 4-6 weeks, just depends on how fast the next spot finishes up in the flower room. I just try to keep them short and bushy till I can flower them.
> 
> I am spraying them with a 35-40ppm colloidal silver solution that I made myself. I want to try my luck at seed crafting.
> 
> ...


So when done that way there's no way of pollinating the other females? Will it only produce female seeds?..


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 18, 2014)

Raybone said:


> So when done that way there's no way of pollinating the other females? Will it only produce female seeds?..


Yes, I have a sealed cabinet that will keep the pollen contained till I can collect it.

Yes, it will produce only feminized seeds.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 18, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Well I didn't find it but just by following the look of yours I should have everything.... but tell me this, What about two of those under the bed storage totes with a 55gph pump? Get more clones at once (my girl is finally a caretaker)..


If your going to use for clones you don't need double stack single tote not sure of the
Pump size those I would figure at least 200 I use a 90 gallon pump to empty my res and it wouldn't be able top use ten sprayers fast enuff


----------



## Raybone (Nov 18, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Yes, I have a sealed cabinet that will keep the pollen contained till I can collect it.
> 
> Yes, it will produce only feminized seeds.
> 
> ...


Let me know how it turns out...


----------



## Raybone (Nov 18, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> If your going to use for clones you don't need double stack single tote not sure of the
> Pump size those I would figure at least 200 I use a 90 gallon pump to empty my res and it wouldn't be able top use ten sprayers fast enuff


Wow thats a big pump... So this wouldn't work, waste of money?


----------



## Raybone (Nov 18, 2014)

My tote in less then ten gallons and won't be half full


----------



## joespit (Nov 18, 2014)

I


Raybone said:


> Yea, waiting to setup flood and drain until nine more are ready to go in flower... I'm starting a 9 plant every two weeks. Anyone have any input on whether I should flood once every 2 3 days or just bottom feed with a half inch of water every couple days?


I know nothing quote able as my only soil grow, as easy as soil is, was chaos but some time ago I saw this was at a BBQ that kick starter.com was throwing and there was this guy trying to do indoor soil art instillation thing. He was more of an artist than a green thumb but he had this sensor that would go into soil and he set it so when the soil became so dry it would trigger the feeding system. He said the sensor measured the water connectivity in the soil and I could find it anywhere. I never looked but have always been fascinated with the idea.


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 18, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Wow thats a big pump... So this wouldn't work, waste of money?View attachment 3296640


Yea don't think that's going to be strong enuff for the sprayers I could be wrong but I dont think so and as far as those tote you don't want anything that is clear asking for problems if you use clear


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 19, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looks good mike. clean, green and mean
> 
> The first round is nearing the end.
> I am starting my coast down on my Green Love Potion tomorrow at day 60. She will be ready in about 5-7 more days. Here is a few shots from yesterday.
> ...


Killin it bro great looking grow


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 19, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looks good mike. clean, green and mean
> 
> The first round is nearing the end.
> I am starting my coast down on my Green Love Potion tomorrow at day 60. She will be ready in about 5-7 more days. Here is a few shots from yesterday.
> ...


You're plants are just so healthy! You've found the perfect balance of nutes, and you don't feed too heavy or too light. Best of luck on you're seed making journey(you're braver than I). It's crossed my mind before but that's about it. I'm sure things will go your way though because you seem to rationally think things through before you act. Keep us posted on your grow. I'm interested in the plants finished height and weight. 

Looking good my man!

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 19, 2014)

My nubs are growing.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks like its time to put them in a pot and let them fly 

That is ready to blow up, like right this now   

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 19, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looks like its time to put them in a pot and let them fly
> 
> That is ready to blow up, like right this now
> 
> ...


Got em veggin now just until the roots get longer then I'm throwing em into flower.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## joespit (Nov 19, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> My nubs are growing.View attachment 3296829View attachment 3296830 View attachment 3296831


about how long you keep em in the cloner until they get like that. looking good. I just built a clone/veg double stack. I've got a 200 gph pump and they have about 10gal of water with ~100ml of clonex in it. Been in there 4 days and no signs of nuffin, but no browning either. Just started frozen water bottleing it today as it started to smell a lil funky and added beneficial bacteria. I'm going to dump and refill probably tomorrow because I ran out of clonex so I figured I would postpone until I get it, but do you think I should flush and just run water for a day or so until I get clonex?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 19, 2014)

joespit said:


> about how long you keep em in the cloner until they get like that. looking good. I just built a clone/veg double stack. I've got a 200 gph pump and they have about 10gal of water with ~100ml of clonex in it. Been in there 4 days and no signs of nuffin, but no browning either. Just started frozen water bottleing it today as it started to smell a lil funky and added beneficial bacteria. I'm going to dump and refill probably tomorrow because I ran out of clonex so I figured I would postpone until I get it, but do you think I should flush and just run water for a day or so until I get clonex?


The reason I have so many roots like that is because I lightly scape the part that'll be in water and that's what happens. It usually takes my clones about 7 days to root, but the results I get you can't expect the same. Different strains, different environments. And you can clone in just water, I do. At 4 days you shouldn't expect to see anything that's way to soon. As soon as I get roots I start veggin them to avoid getting deficiencies cause they happen quick in clones.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 20, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> The reason I have so many roots like that is because I lightly scape the part that'll be in water and that's what happens. It usually takes my clones about 7 days to root, but the results I get you can't expect the same. Different strains, different environments. And you can clone in just water, I do. At 4 days you shouldn't expect to see anything that's way to soon. As soon as I get roots I start veggin them to avoid getting deficiencies cause they happen quick in clones.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Are you cloning in dwc bucket?? Or areo tote???


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 20, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Are you cloning in dwc bucket?? Or areo tote???


I clone in aero.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 20, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I clone in aero.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


I'm going to try the areo cloner this time around scents I'm a little behind schedule waiting for my end caps to my rails so I can get this monsters I have in the double stack out so when they flower they don't out grow my 5" rails ...


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 20, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> I'm going to try the areo cloner this time around scents I'm a little behind schedule waiting for my end caps to my rails so I can get this monsters I have in the double stack out so when they flower they don't out grow my 5" rails ...


Do you have a pic of you're whole setup?

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 20, 2014)

I think it might have been in this thread that I read this but I can't be sure. It's been said that in aero you have to run the nutes at a higher level than you would if was DWC. Maybe that's the reason I was suffering from deficiencies, I can't be sure on that but I do know that once I put em back in DWC they recovered nicely and are now very healthy. I want some opinions on that. How strong do you run your nutes in your aero setup, do you feel the need to have an airstone in your rez and how long do you have your water pump set to run and be off?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 20, 2014)

Overnight growth.

Live From The Garden


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow mike. Holy fuck


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey guys. Sorry I forgot to post pictures of the drying tent full of bud. Here it is right after harvest and about a week later:


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 20, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I forgot to post pictures of the drying tent full of bud. Here it is right after harvest and about a week later:
> 
> View attachment 3297914View attachment 3297910View attachment 3297911View attachment 3297913View attachment 3297912
> 
> View attachment 3297908View attachment 3297909


Nice!


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 20, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I forgot to post pictures of the drying tent full of bud. Here it is right after harvest and about a week later:
> 
> View attachment 3297914View attachment 3297910View attachment 3297911View attachment 3297913View attachment 3297912
> 
> View attachment 3297908View attachment 3297909


Looks great but I personally hate trimming hole dried plants , is theere any benefits to drying the hole plant then trimming later?


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 20, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Do you have a pic of you're whole setup?
> 
> Live From The Garden


I'll get some maybe tomorrow I work graveyard and that's when my lights are..


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 21, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Looks great but I personally hate trimming hole dried plants , is theere any benefits to drying the hole plant then trimming later?


I find that trimming after drying produces a better end result. The smell and taste are much better when doing it this way when compared to trimming then drying. This method may be better for me because I live in a very dry area where the trimmed buds would dry too quickly and smell like hay or nothing. Drying the entire plant at once slows everything down so that the process can take up to two weeks, depending on your humidity in the drying area and how thick the buds grew. After this initial drying process and then the trim, the buds smell great and then go to cure for a few weeks and then off to the dispensaries. Like I said, it may be where I live but this is the method that works for me.


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 21, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> I find that trimming after drying produces a better end result. The smell and taste are much better when doing it this way when compared to trimming then drying. This method may be better for me because I live in a very dry area where the trimmed buds would dry too quickly and smell like hay or nothing. Drying the entire plant at once slows everything down so that the process can take up to two weeks, depending on your humidity in the drying area and how thick the buds grew. After this initial drying process and then the trim, the buds smell great and then go to cure for a few weeks and then off to the dispensaries. Like I said, it may be where I live but this is the method that works for me.


Sweet I'm going to give it anthor try when my plants are ready because I too live in dry place and my buds I'd suffer a little last time from drying to quick . These plants in growing in dwc right now are about 4-5 ft tall could I cut them in sections and then hand them or do the have to sty a hole????


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 21, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Sweet I'm going to give it anthor try when my plants are ready because I too live in dry place and my buds I'd suffer a little last time from drying to quick . These plants in growing in dwc right now are about 4-5 ft tall could I cut them in sections and then hand them or do the have to sty a hole????


I am not sure about hanging a full 5 foot plant, I guess it would depend on how wide it was. Either way you could cut it up into a few, more manageable sections. You don't want too many cuts because that speeds up the drying process so maybe 2-4 sections? You will have to play around with that because I have only dried smaller plants this way so I cannot offer advice from experience on the bigger plants. When I had bigger plants I used to trim them at harvest and the end product came out shitty.


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

This 


Tone5500 said:


> Yea don't think that's going to be strong enuff for the sprayers I could be wrong but I dont think so and as far as those tote you don't want anything that is clear asking for problems if you use clear


This is what I came up with... And yeah man that pump isn't strong enough...ctfu... I hooked it up and they barely spray.. Time to order a new bigger one...do I need a dome for this?. I used a clear tote that I had for that..


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Flower day 9 since the flip.
> View attachment 3296402 View attachment 3296403 View attachment 3296404 View attachment 3296405


Is this an aero setup? Do you have reservoirs? Can you explain to me how you're setup... That's a nice setup... What's your average yield?


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I forgot to post pictures of the drying tent full of bud. Here it is right after harvest and about a week later:
> 
> View attachment 3297914View attachment 3297910View attachment 3297911View attachment 3297913View attachment 3297912
> 
> View attachment 3297908View attachment 3297909


Beautiful... So is it true that the if you dry before you trim, your weed smoke better?


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> I find that trimming after drying produces a better end result. The smell and taste are much better when doing it this way when compared to trimming then drying. This method may be better for me because I live in a very dry area where the trimmed buds would dry too quickly and smell like hay or nothing. Drying the entire plant at once slows everything down so that the process can take up to two weeks, depending on your humidity in the drying area and how thick the buds grew. After this initial drying process and then the trim, the buds smell great and then go to cure for a few weeks and then off to the dispensaries. Like I said, it may be where I live but this is the method that works for me.


Should've read before I posted... I just asked a question you already answered..


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Is this an aero setup? Do you have reservoirs? Can you explain to me how you're setup... That's a nice setup... What's your average yield?


Not an aero it's DWC, my plants didn't do well in aero at all so I went with what I know and they're good now. This is my first run in a perpetual setup so I can't give info on yields. As far as how I'm setup what info are you looking for?

Live From The Garden


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Not an aero it's DWC, my plants didn't do well in aero at all so I went with what I know and they're good now. This is my first run in a perpetual setup so I can't give info on yields. As far as how I'm setup what info are you looking for?
> 
> Live From The Garden


I thought you was doing aero with your res next to the ones you was planting in..


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> I thought you was doing aero with your res next to the ones you was planting in..


Only my clones are in aero.


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> This
> 
> This is what I came up with... And yeah man that pump isn't strong enough...ctfu... I hooked it up and they barely spray.. Time to order a new bigger one...View attachment 3299125do I need a dome for this?. I used a clear tote that I had for that..


The clear tote won't be necessary of your cloning in a areo tote


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Only my clones are in aero.


Am I suppose to run sprayers 24 hours or every so many minutes? And do I put a air stone in the bottom?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Am I suppose to run sprayers 24 hours or every so many minutes? And do I put a air stone in the bottom?


I have my timer set for like a minute on and 8 off and no air stone in my cloning setup.


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 22, 2014)

Had a close call last night in the flowiner


Raybone said:


> Am I suppose to run sprayers 24 hours or every so many minutes? And do I put a air stone in the bottom?


your going to need a recycle timer


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Had a close call last night in the flowiner
> 
> your going to need a recycle timer


Where I get it from?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Where I get it from?


Amazon, hydro store. Just Google it.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

For all that keep up on this thread this is my setup in my flower area. The 4 tubs you see each hold 12 plants. I'll harvest 1 tub every 2 weeks. My lighting situation it's still the same: 1 Solis Tek ballast, 1 ballast splitter, 2 Solis Tek 600 watt digital lights and 2 Raptor 6in reflectors. I might upgrade my setup later so I can pull a tub off every week.


----------



## HempletonState (Nov 22, 2014)

whats going on fellow growers i have been searching for quite sometime for a useful chat on this site. i read through this thread from the beginning and really impressed with what i have seen. i just purchased a new aero system for this run of grows, i grew dwc drip system for the the past 8 or 9 years but decided it was time for something new. i now start my seeds in an aerogarden which i have done since day one. i have a 30 site cloner in a 5 gallon bucket with two sprayers that works like a charm. i veg in 5 gallon buckets also with net pot filled with hydroton that i drop in the lid. my flower room is the new system i just purchased that was custom made for me utilizing sprayers and fog/ mister heads and the buckets are 13 gallons i have 4 buckets. on top of the controller is a bucket that is set up to constantly have a vortex of 3 gallons of water to keep everything nice and mixed and drains into the controller. 
i keep my pumps running 24/7 i was wondering why you run your pumps on a timer?

i also was glad to see that other dry with the leaves still on. i did it by accident the first time because i was to blazed and tired to finish so i just threw it in the dry room and the results were great , now thats how i dry all the time


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> For all that keep up on this thread this is my setup in my flower area. The 4 tubs you see each hold 12 plants. I'll harvest 1 tub every 2 weeks. My lighting situation it's still the same: 1 Solis Tek ballast, 1 ballast splitter, 2 Solis Tek 600 watt digital lights and 2 Raptor 6in reflectors. I might upgrade my setup later so I can pull a tub off every week.
> View attachment 3299252


I wonder would I do better hydro or keep ²gal root pouch... Think I'm gonna buy another tent


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> whats going on fellow growers i have been searching for quite sometime for a useful chat on this site. i read through this thread from the beginning and really impressed with what i have seen. i just purchased a new aero system for this run of grows, i grew dwc drip system for the the past 8 or 9 years but decided it was time for something new. i now start my seeds in an aerogarden which i have done since day one. i have a 30 site cloner in a 5 gallon bucket with two sprayers that works like a charm. i veg in 5 gallon buckets also with net pot filled with hydroton that i drop in the lid. my flower room is the new system i just purchased that was custom made for me utilizing sprayers and fog/ mister heads and the buckets are 13 gallons i have 4 buckets. on top of the controller is a bucket that is set up to constantly have a vortex of 3 gallons of water to keep everything nice and mixed and drains into the controller.
> i keep my pumps running 24/7 i was wondering why you run your pumps on a timer?
> 
> i also was glad to see that other dry with the leaves still on. i did it by accident the first time because i was to blazed and tired to finish so i just threw it in the dry room and the results were great , now thats how i dry all the time


Welcome Bro...


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

Speaking of adding a tent.. My tents are running at 77 degrees... I would like to keep it there... I have a inline fan and a couple of duct boosters, and a scrubber... I also have a 400 hps that I'm gonna put in my flower with my LEDs tomorrow... Should I attach the scrubber to the back of the inline or put in my flower tent to get best air pull, if I'm gonna connect to all of my tents?


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

What is these growing with my mother?

 I planted this one with my clones..anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> What is these growing with my mother?
> 
> View attachment 3299268 I planted this one with my clones..View attachment 3299274anyone ever had this happen?View attachment 3299274


If that's putting soil you're using it could be anything.

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> I wonder would I do better hydro or keep ²gal root pouch... Think I'm gonna buy another tent


I'm not sure of what you're asking.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> If that's putting soil you're using it could be anything.
> 
> Live From The Garden


Its promix


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I'm not sure of what you're asking.
> 
> Live From The Garden


I never seen it in all the time it took for me to raise my mother... I gave it fermented plant extracts from friend and now these are growing...


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> whats going on fellow growers i have been searching for quite sometime for a useful chat on this site. i read through this thread from the beginning and really impressed with what i have seen. i just purchased a new aero system for this run of grows, i grew dwc drip system for the the past 8 or 9 years but decided it was time for something new. i now start my seeds in an aerogarden which i have done since day one. i have a 30 site cloner in a 5 gallon bucket with two sprayers that works like a charm. i veg in 5 gallon buckets also with net pot filled with hydroton that i drop in the lid. my flower room is the new system i just purchased that was custom made for me utilizing sprayers and fog/ mister heads and the buckets are 13 gallons i have 4 buckets. on top of the controller is a bucket that is set up to constantly have a vortex of 3 gallons of water to keep everything nice and mixed and drains into the controller.
> i keep my pumps running 24/7 i was wondering why you run your pumps on a timer?
> 
> i also was glad to see that other dry with the leaves still on. i did it by accident the first time because i was to blazed and tired to finish so i just threw it in the dry room and the results were great , now thats how i dry all the time


I don't run my pump on my clones 24/7 to avoid rot.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I don't run my pump on my clones 24/7 to avoid rot.
> 
> Live From The Garden


Is there a way to control how hard the sprayers spray? And does pressure effect the rooting rate?


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

You guys have to excuse all the questions... I'm a Newby trying to learn from the better...you guys!!!


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> I never seen it in all the time it took for me to raise my mother... I gave it fermented plant extracts from friend and now these are growing...


I'm 100% hydro so I can't help you there.

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> You guys have to excuse all the questions... I'm a Newby trying to learn from the better...you guys!!!


You might want to check in the Indoor section, cause I'm not familiar with promix(looks like dirt to me) and hydro and dirt grows are very different. 

Live From The Garden


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> You might want to check in the Indoor section, cause I'm not familiar with promix(looks like dirt to me) and hydro and dirt grows are very different.
> 
> Live From The Garden


Ok


----------



## sky rocket (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I don't run my pump on my clones 24/7 to avoid rot.
> 
> Live From The Garden


I learned the hard way of running my pump 24/7. The water got to warm and got major root rot. I run 1 minute on 5 minutes off. Just plain ol tap water (clonex not needed) non ph'ed. I put frozen 2 liter water bottle every 12 hours for precaution.


----------



## Raybone (Nov 22, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> I learned the hard way of running my pump 24/7. The water got to warm and got major root rot. I run 1 minute on 5 minutes off. Just plain ol tap water (clonex not needed) non ph'ed. I put frozen 2 liter water bottle every 12 hours for precaution.


Looks good...


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

sky rocket said:


> I learned the hard way of running my pump 24/7. The water got to warm and got major root rot. I run 1 minute on 5 minutes off. Just plain ol tap water (clonex not needed) non ph'ed. I put frozen 2 liter water bottle every 12 hours for precaution.


Yup, straight water works great. My temps are great now that it's cooler.

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Ok


What do you run a water pump for?

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Is there a way to control how hard the sprayers spray? And does pressure effect the rooting rate?


The more powerful pumps have an adjustment knob on em. The pressure doesn't seem to effect the growth in my experience.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> For all that keep up on this thread this is my setup in my flower area. The 4 tubs you see each hold 12 plants. I'll harvest 1 tub every 2 weeks. My lighting situation it's still the same: 1 Solis Tek ballast, 1 ballast splitter, 2 Solis Tek 600 watt digital lights and 2 Raptor 6in reflectors. I might upgrade my setup later so I can pull a tub off every week.
> View attachment 3299252


So setup is a SOG in dwc how much you trying to pull per plant ???


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> So setup is a SOG in dwc how much you trying to pull per plant ???


My goal is to eventually get it to where I'm pulling at minimum 1 dry oz per plant. I know as I go along I'll be able to get it, it's just a matter of how longs it takes to reach that point. I'm able to pull a pound from 1 plant in a scrog under a 600 watt light so why not 1 oz per plant with 1000 watts.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 22, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> My goal is to eventually get it to where I'm pulling at minimum 1 dry oz per plant. I know as I go along I'll be able to get it, it's just a matter of how longs it takes to reach that point. I'm able to pull a pound from 1 plant in a scrog under a 600 watt light so why not 1 oz per plant with 1000 watts.
> 
> Live From The Garden


Any veg time???


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Any veg time???


Right now I veg just until the roots reach the water then into flower they go. I'll adjust it to keep a 2 week harvest schedule.


----------



## Raybone (Nov 23, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> What do you run a water pump for?
> 
> Live From The Garden


Aero cloner I built..


----------



## Raybone (Nov 23, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> The more powerful pumps have an adjustment knob on em. The pressure doesn't seem to effect the growth in my experience.
> 
> Live From The Garden


Ordered a 372 gph


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 23, 2014)

Or as soon as it roots stright to flower???


Raybone said:


> Aero cloner I built..


looks good bro now just get you a recycle timer and you'll be good to go I found one on Craigslist for 40


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 23, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Aero cloner I built..


Do you're clones go into promix? If so why wouldn't you use something like a rapid rooter to clone in?


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey mike! I don't really see why that matters. They can be transferred to soil without any issues


----------



## HempletonState (Nov 23, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> Hey mike! I don't really see why that matters. They can be transferred to soil without any issues


transferred to soil yes...but from soil over to hydro may be a different story. a few years back i was given a few plants in soil that i had to transfer over to hydro and they did not like it at all and was the worse grow i have ever had. not saying that it wont work but i think to get the best results u want to stay hydro the whole way. the mom in soil doesnt matter but the clones should go right into ur cloner bypass adding them in the soil because it is just 2 completely different ways to grow


----------



## Raybone (Nov 23, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Do you're clones go into promix? If so why wouldn't you use something like a rapid rooter to clone in?


I have but they take so long to root... I just need roots fast and i have room for more plants... I want to run two staggered tend both on two week schedules alternating so I can pull every week... I know that promix is more forgiving... Just trying to get my hand right with hydro... So I'm just taking notes... This is my first grow...


----------



## Raybone (Nov 23, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> Hey mike! I don't really see why that matters. They can be transferred to soil without any issues


That's what a friend told me... To go this route and I can provide clones for both rooms in a smaller space using areo...


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 23, 2014)

Raybone said:


> I have but they take so long to root... I just need roots fast and i have room for more plants... I want to run two staggered tend both on two week schedules alternating so I can pull every week... I know that promix is more forgiving... Just trying to get my hand right with hydro... So I'm just taking notes... This is my first grow...


How many plants are you going to have flowing at once?

Live From The Garden


----------



## Raybone (Nov 23, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> transferred to soil yes...but from soil over to hydro may be a different story. a few years back i was given a few plants in soil that i had to transfer over to hydro and they did not like it at all and was the worse grow i have ever had. not saying that it wont work but i think to get the best results u want to stay hydro the whole way. the mom in soil doesnt matter but the clones should go right into ur cloner bypass adding them in the soil because it is just 2 completely different ways to grow


This is my first grow, I'm gonna run both and see how she acts in both... Hope I get the hydro down packed soon


----------



## Raybone (Nov 23, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> How many plants are you going to have flowing at once?
> 
> Live From The Garden


I have one 4x4 that fits 36 two gallon pots... I'm gonna transfer nine clones every two week to veg tent for two week and then nine out of veg to flower.. I have space for many more and I can have 99.. So I'm trying to get set up with the right LEDs and hps for heat issues...


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 23, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> transferred to soil yes...but from soil over to hydro may be a different story. a few years back i was given a few plants in soil that i had to transfer over to hydro and they did not like it at all and was the worse grow i have ever had. not saying that it wont work but i think to get the best results u want to stay hydro the whole way. the mom in soil doesnt matter but the clones should go right into ur cloner bypass adding them in the soil because it is just 2 completely different ways to grow


Transferring to hydro from soil is easy


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 23, 2014)

Raybone said:


> I have one 4x4 that fits 36 two gallon pots... I'm gonna transfer nine clones every two week to veg tent for two week and then nine out of veg to flower.. I have space for many more and I can have 99.. So I'm trying to get set up with the right LEDs and hps for heat issues...


I haven't used leds so I can't speak on them, but I know from experience that just 1 HPS can cause some serious heat issues so setting up proper ventilation is a necessity! I figure that with that many plants in a tent you'll run at least a 1000 watts and do some trimming cause things will turn into a jungle especially with veg time. Let's just say you have some work to do.


----------



## Raybone (Nov 23, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I haven't used leds so I can't speak on them, but I know from experience that just 1 HPS can cause some serious heat issues so setting up proper ventilation is a necessity! I figure that with that many plants in a tent you'll run at least a 1000 watts and do some trimming cause things will turn into a jungle especially with veg time. Let's just say you have some work to do.


I know... The plant grows short


----------



## Raybone (Nov 23, 2014)

First nine


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm thinking in the near future I'm going to add White LSD as a mother so I can get a batch off every week. I'll have to get another tent to expand my mom/clone area but I think I might go for it. Hell, I might run 3 or 4 different strains. This is everything I have right now:

Midnight Kush
Ice Kush
Vanilla Kush
Ice
Ice Bomb
White Widow
White Widow Max
Amnesia Haze
White LSD
Northern Lights Blue
Tijuana
LA Woman
Black Valley
Mango


----------



## Raybone (Nov 24, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I'm thinking in the near future I'm going to add White LSD as a mother so I can get a batch off every week. I'll have to get another tent to expand my mom/clone area but I think I might go for it. Hell, I might run 3 or 4 different strains. This is everything I have right now:
> 
> Midnight Kush
> Ice Kush
> ...


Which ones are you growing right now do you have a favorite?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 24, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Which ones are you growing right now do you have a favorite?


Midnight Kush is all I have going now. But out off those Ice, Ice Bomb and White Widow Max are some of my favs. There's like 6 or 7 of them I haven't grown yet.


----------



## HempletonState (Nov 24, 2014)

i have grown White Widow and Ice Bomb and both are real nice in quality and yield. White Widow was crazy and firmly sits in my top three i have ever grown


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 24, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> i have grown White Widow and Ice Bomb and both are real nice in quality and yield. White Widow was crazy and firmly sits in my top three i have ever grown


I haven't grown White Widow yet, but the White Widow Max was some very potent stuff, I'm talking clear your schedule potent. The Ice Bomb yielded great.


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted to report back on yield. It was 1.5 pounds of tops and a little over a half pound of lowers and trim. It is a decent yield but I know there is room for improvement. I am dealing with a nice thrip infestation right now so it's no time for celebration but as everyone knows growing is a constant battle for supremacy over the odds. I still laugh when I hear people say how easy it is to grow MJ. Just throw some seeds in the ground... yeah right, good luck with that.


----------



## HempletonState (Nov 24, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I haven't grown White Widow yet, but the White Widow Max was some very potent stuff, I'm talking clear your schedule potent. The Ice Bomb yielded great.


what breeder did u get the White Widow Max from?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 24, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> what breeder did u get the White Widow Max from?


Not sure who the breeder was but here's the link for them https://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow-max-feminized.html

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 24, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to report back on yield. It was 1.5 pounds of tops and a little over a half pound of lowers and trim. It is a decent yield but I know there is room for improvement. I am dealing with a nice thrip infestation right now so it's no time for celebration but as everyone knows growing is a constant battle for supremacy over the odds. I still laugh when I hear people say how easy it is to grow MJ. Just throw some seeds in the ground... yeah right, good luck with that.


A pound and a half is great! Just think you're going to be pulling that off again next month. Dial it in and you're the man.


----------



## HempletonState (Nov 24, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Not sure who the breeder was but here's the link for them https://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow-max-feminized.html
> 
> Live From The Garden


Thanks


----------



## HempletonState (Nov 24, 2014)

My Critical Kush week 5 of flower


----------



## The Dude wants buds (Nov 24, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> A pound and a half is great! Just think you're going to be pulling that off again next month. Dial it in and you're the man.


Thanks man. Yes it is definitely sufficient but I think I can get it up to a full 2 pounds of tops eventually. I need to get a little experience with this setup and then I am sure I can get some great results out of it.


----------



## Raybone (Nov 24, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> My Critical Kush week 5 of flower


Looks great...


----------



## Raybone (Nov 24, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I have two 25½x15½ inch areas for them to flower in. Each one holds 18 plants and will have a 600 watt light over each one.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3





stonedest said:


> I am very envious of 7 days, mine are more like 2-3 weeks. I must be missing something...


Shit, I'm hoping to do better.. Mine take forever, its a og/cookie Cross a friend bred... What's your strain?


----------



## Raybone (Nov 24, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Hey RIU. Here is my perpetual setup, well sort of perpetual, it will be harvested once a month. The setup is two 4x4 flood and drain setups staggered a month apart. No veg time, the clones go straight into flower and I get more than enough height during the flowering stretch because I lollipop them. I will be harvesting the first grow out of this setup in about 6 days.
> 
> View attachment 3289125View attachment 3289123 View attachment 3289122


How often you flood?


----------



## hammco2 (Nov 25, 2014)

Good morning all well it is here anyway. This is one of our rooms, sides are staggered two weeks apart so we pull every two weeks. Have been at this for about 12 years started out in a hidden closet, too taken a whole room to buying a place to just grow in we pull about 5 to 7 pounds every 2 weeks. started a log here once but was to much to keep up with but think I might give it a try again we have three 120 EZ cloners full at all times. We are a family that grows together as our site says.started this to supply myself and family good meds that I could tell you what was done to sprayed on everything about my meds I knew. It just grew into what it is today. everything I have seen here rocks its niced to see people using common sence, Thats the best advice i guess i can give is use common sence if I do this common sence tells us this will likely happen. Oh strains growing: Pure fire OG, Skywalker OG, San fernando valley OG Pre 98 Bubba Kush, 707 Headband, Blue Dream, Jack herer,just to name a few.


----------



## Raybone (Nov 25, 2014)

hammco2 said:


> Good morning all well it is here anyway. This is one of our rooms, sides are staggered two weeks apart so we pull every two weeks. Have been at this for about 12 years started out in a hidden closet, too taken a whole room to buying a place to just grow in we pull about 5 to 7 pounds every 2 weeks. started a log here once but was to much to keep up with but think I might give it a try again we have three 120 EZ cloners full at all times. We are a family that grows together as our site says.started this to supply myself and family good meds that I could tell you what was done to sprayed on everything about my meds I knew. It just grew into what it is today. everything I have seen here rocks its niced to see people using common sence, Thats the best advice i guess i can give is use common sence if I do this common sence tells us this will likely happen. Oh strains growing: Pure fire OG, Skywalker OG, San fernando valley OG Pre 98 Bubba Kush, 707 Headband, Blue Dream, Jack herer,just to name a few.


You guys are doing your thing... what growing techniques are you using?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 25, 2014)

The Dude wants buds said:


> Thanks man. Yes it is definitely sufficient but I think I can get it up to a full 2 pounds of tops eventually. I need to get a little experience with this setup and then I am sure I can get some great results out of it.


Another 8oz spread out over 49 plants is very doable! Maybe on this next one yo have coming off you can let them go an extra 7-10 days and see if you can't pick up that extra weight you want. That's one of the easiest ways to pick it up.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 25, 2014)

hammco2 said:


> Good morning all well it is here anyway. This is one of our rooms, sides are staggered two weeks apart so we pull every two weeks. Have been at this for about 12 years started out in a hidden closet, too taken a whole room to buying a place to just grow in we pull about 5 to 7 pounds every 2 weeks. started a log here once but was to much to keep up with but think I might give it a try again we have three 120 EZ cloners full at all times. We are a family that grows together as our site says.started this to supply myself and family good meds that I could tell you what was done to sprayed on everything about my meds I knew. It just grew into what it is today. everything I have seen here rocks its niced to see people using common sence, Thats the best advice i guess i can give is use common sence if I do this common sence tells us this will likely happen. Oh strains growing: Pure fire OG, Skywalker OG, San fernando valley OG Pre 98 Bubba Kush, 707 Headband, Blue Dream, Jack herer,just to name a few.


You got a lot going on there! I tip my hat to ya for maintaining it.


----------



## stonedest (Nov 25, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Shit, I'm hoping to do better.. Mine take forever, its a og/cookie Cross a friend bred... What's your strain?


So far so good on the clones I took a week ago, they're doing a lot better than the last round, I think they'll pop roots any day now. I've changed the water once in the week, that's really all I did differently is change it more often. Probably due for another change tonight, actually.

This round of clones is the first set of GSCxTangerine from seed, so that is new, and some of the ChemsisxTahoeOG I've been doing a while is also looking like it's going to root faster.

And I'm flooding at lights on and every 3 hours day and once halfway through night.


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 25, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> You got a lot going on there! I tip my hat to ya for maintaining it.


Do you use any solution in your areo cloner I just built mine tonight gonna clip in moring woundering if I just use RO Water on them thanks


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Do you use any solution in your areo cloner I just built mine tonight gonna clip in moring woundering if I just use RO Water on them thanks


I use plain RO water. I tried Power Cloner and didn't notice a difference so I'm sticking with just water and saving the money.

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 26, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Shit, I'm hoping to do better.. Mine take forever, its a og/cookie Cross a friend bred... What's your strain?


Mine is G13 Labs Midnight Kush.


----------



## hammco2 (Nov 26, 2014)

we use clonex solution as a feed for clones 200 mils to I think its like 12 gal. of water, when we get nubs poppin we add 14 mils of rootblastic by atami I believe. The stuff is like steroids for your roots. Have some pics somewhere we are all RO water in flood and drain trays two 10,000 watt rooms I can say this to the new perpetual growers out there you must be able to feed the monster (flower rooms) having 120 plants plants ready for flower every two weeks is a big job and takes alot of doing. Like I said you have to be able to feed the monster, and if you look ahead of that we have to produce 120 rooted clones every two weeks to feed the vegging monster. My son and I take care of it, its a full time job now, for myself and my son quit my job as an engineer for one of the biggist hotel chains in the world. Love what I do now.


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well I got my cloner going had a set back not going to be able to transfer my plants into flower from like I wanted this week will defiantly have to get it done by Sunday these plants are going crazy not sure they
Might out grow my 5" rails witch would suck . I cut my roots apart today also in my veg tote had to due quiet a bite of cutting hope they heal up by Sunday


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's some pics of my flower room shit is out of hand I have to do a better job on my timing but they seem to be doing fine this is day 22 of 12/12 fuckers are six feet tall


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Here's some pics of my flower room shit is out of hand I have to do a better job on my timing but they seem to be doing fine this is day 22 of 12/12 fuckers are six feet tall


No way do I wanna have plants that tall! Hell I don't have the vert space for it. I'm on day 17 of 12/12 and my tallest one is 27in. But yours look good though. And I see you have a jungle going on with what you have in veg. Thin some of those leaves out and expose some more of those sites.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 26, 2014)

This is where I'm at, 17 days in.


----------



## Raybone (Nov 26, 2014)

hammco2 said:


> we use clonex solution as a feed for clones 200 mils to I think its like 12 gal. of water, when we get nubs poppin we add 14 mils of rootblastic by atami I believe. The stuff is like steroids for your roots. Have some pics somewhere we are all RO water in flood and drain trays two 10,000 watt rooms I can say this to the new perpetual growers out there you must be able to feed the monster (flower rooms) having 120 plants plants ready for flower every two weeks is a big job and takes alot of doing. Like I said you have to be able to feed the monster, and if you look ahead of that we have to produce 120 rooted clones every two weeks to feed the vegging monster. My son and I take care of it, its a full time job now, for myself and my son quit my job as an engineer for one of the biggist hotel chains in the world. Love what I do now.


 I have some.... I have it bad with hearing about something and buying it... What about the bloombastic?


----------



## hammco2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thats the stuff dont know anything about the bloomtastic,


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 28, 2014)

Little up date on my clones I put in the areocloner on the 24 they are doing great I can't belive I haven't been cloning this way no wilt look like I just clipped them a few minutes ago will never clone anthor way again and also my vegg tote I cut the roots apart on that same day look happy and healthier then ever . So just for future reference chopping rooting apart doesn't effect then at well . And I did some serious chopping


----------



## Raybone (Nov 28, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Little up date on my clones I put in the areocloner on the 24 they are doing great I can't belive I haven't been cloning this way no wilt look like I just clipped them a few minutes ago will never clone anthor way again and also my vegg tote I cut the roots apart on that same day look happy and healthier then ever . So just for future reference chopping rooting apart doesn't effect then at well . And I did some serious chopping


Do you need a dome with aerocloner


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 28, 2014)

Raybone said:


> Do you need a dome with aerocloner


No dome is needed . My room humidity is also at around 30% a little low for a vegg room but I haven't noticed any difference from when my room was 60% to down to 27% , now in flower is diffrent cuz you run risk of mold and mildew on the buds when your room temp drops low at
Night with high humidity then heats back up in the day time


----------



## jojaxx (Nov 29, 2014)

mike4214 said:


> Got me a Bluelab pH and PPM pen. I can trust they're readings and they are simple to calibrate.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Was checking into getting me more pens & ran across those on amazon. Nice to know they get the job done, now I can place my order with not much worry....lol


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 29, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> Was checking into getting me more pens & ran across those on amazon. Nice to know they get the job done, now I can place my order with not much worry....lol


There's nothing like a Bluelab! In my opinion they make the best out there.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 29, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> Was checking into getting me more pens & ran across those on amazon. Nice to know they get the job done, now I can place my order with not much worry....lol


http://m.ebay.com/itm/171562362145?nav=SEARCH That meter right there I can vouch for it acrucy, I have checked it at my job where we have top of the line TDs conductivty meters and it's only around 10 ppm off been using it over a year and it hasn't lost calibration or anything just needed a battery after about 6 months


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 29, 2014)

This is one the the instruments I used to guage the accuracy of that 18 dollar aquapro ppm meter with


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 1, 2014)

Day 22 flower, I just added 8 more clones into the room.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 2, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Day 22 flower, I just added 8 more clones into the room.
> View attachment 3304863 View attachment 3304864 View attachment 3304865


Nice what ya hoping to get off each ?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm hoping to eventually pull at least an oz from each.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 2, 2014)

week 4 day 28 in 12/12


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 2, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> week 4 day 28 in 12/12


Looking good man. Take a pic of your whole setup from a distance.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 2, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Looking good man. Take a pic of your whole setup from a distance.


It's hard to take a pick of my flower closest but I tried


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 3, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> It's hard to take a pick of my flower closest but I tried


I would say you pull about 10 to 14 oz of good bud from each plant in there? Correct me if I'm wrong. I like to see other people's grow spaces to get ideas for improvement on mine cause a redesign is due. I need more space and my tent isn't cutting it.

Live From The Garden


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 3, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I would say you pull about 10 to 14 oz of good bud from each plant in there? Correct me if I'm wrong. I like to see other people's grow spaces to get ideas for improvement on mine cause a redesign is due. I need more space and my tent isn't cutting it.
> 
> Live From The Garden


I hear ya, after 3 grows in my first closet, I had to do an upgrade and give my old ass some access to the plants and create a pollen cabinet. My back would be killin me after a few minutes of reaching in, through and around everything just to maintenance the grow as I only had access to the front of my flowering table. I now have 360 access to everything. I can walk around and do canopy work and sit on a 5 gallon bucket and do below canopy work, good for an old, tired body..lol.
I am starting to harvest the Tangerine Dream today, get all the mains done and let the lower sit for a few more days and then get it out, I got to make room for the next round as they are getting the right size to flip. The last pic is a nugget from the Green Love Potion that is just a few days into the cure, still has a ways to go, smells pretty good for as fresh as it is, a couple of weeks will really tell the tale.
  

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 3, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I would say you pull about 10 to 14 oz of good bud from each plant in there? Correct me if I'm wrong. I like to see other people's grow spaces to get ideas for improvement on mine cause a redesign is due. I need more space and my tent isn't cutting it.
> 
> Live From The Garden


My space isn't ideal at all if I had my way I would be usin the hole room to flower and that closet for vegg but I have family staying with me show the room part it taken . I'm hopin for the two I get a pound and half not really impressed with the heavyweight fruit punch but the critical queen royal x northern lights is looking bomb and is fattening up already . My original plan was to have two sets of two areo rails but I might try 4 27 gallon totes with 4 plants in each havesting two tubs every 4 weeks just not sure yet . You think I could pull 2 ounces a plant in a DWC 27 gallon tote holding 4 plants at 3 weeks veg???


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 3, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I hear ya, after 3 grows in my first closet, I had to do an upgrade and give my old ass some access to the plants and create a pollen cabinet. My back would be killin me after a few minutes of reaching in, through and around everything just to maintenance the grow as I only had access to the front of my flowering table. I now have 360 access to everything. I can walk around and do canopy work and sit on a 5 gallon bucket and do below canopy work, good for an old, tired body..lol.
> I am starting to harvest the Tangerine Dream today, get all the mains done and let the lower sit for a few more days and then get it out, I got to make room for the next round as they are getting the right size to flip. The last pic is a nugget from the Green Love Potion that is just a few days into the cure, still has a ways to go, smells pretty good for as fresh as it is, a couple of weeks will really tell the tale.
> View attachment 3305842 View attachment 3305844 View attachment 3305843
> 
> ...


I wish I had 360 access to my grow but I'm still young so I can put in some hard work crawling around your plants and bud look bomb great job


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 3, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I hear ya, after 3 grows in my first closet, I had to do an upgrade and give my old ass some access to the plants and create a pollen cabinet. My back would be killin me after a few minutes of reaching in, through and around everything just to maintenance the grow as I only had access to the front of my flowering table. I now have 360 access to everything. I can walk around and do canopy work and sit on a 5 gallon bucket and do below canopy work, good for an old, tired body..lol.
> I am starting to harvest the Tangerine Dream today, get all the mains done and let the lower sit for a few more days and then get it out, I got to make room for the next round as they are getting the right size to flip. The last pic is a nugget from the Green Love Potion that is just a few days into the cure, still has a ways to go, smells pretty good for as fresh as it is, a couple of weeks will really tell the tale.
> View attachment 3305842 View attachment 3305844 View attachment 3305843
> 
> ...


My back hurting is my main problem. I feel about 20 feet from some scaffolding in my early 20s and it's never been the same. I would love to have 360 degree access in my area. I'm seriously thinking redesign. I'll upgrade along the way, and I'm thinking I'm going to do a RDWC or flood and drain to cut down on some of the work. I'm all about working smart and not hard!
Your pants look great (no surprise there) as always. That bud looks very tasty. Those hairs are so orange they make me think of fruit. Doing great things there my friend, keep up the good work.

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 3, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> My space isn't ideal at all if I had my way I would be usin the hole room to flower and that closet for vegg but I have family staying with me show the room part it taken . I'm hopin for the two I get a pound and half not really impressed with the heavyweight fruit punch but the critical queen royal x northern lights is looking bomb and is fattening up already . My original plan was to have two sets of two areo rails but I might try 4 27 gallon totes with 4 plants in each havesting two tubs every 4 weeks just not sure yet . You think I could pull 2 ounces a plant in a DWC 27 gallon tote holding 4 plants at 3 weeks veg???


2oz a plant is easily doable once it's fine tuned. That's a good deal of room for them in that tote. I would say that you could pull 4 to 6oz from it with no problem. I know I would cause DWC is what I started in and what I know best.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 3, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> 2oz a plant is easily doable once it's fine tuned. That's a good deal of room for them in that tote. I would say that you could pull 4 to 6oz from it with no problem. I know I would cause DWC is what I started in and what I know best.
> 
> Live From The Garden


Yea I like dwc and now that I'm fairly seasoned at it , im thinking it my just be easier then the rails. Just wasn't sure if 4 plants would fit in one single tote thought it my be over crowded . I think the tote measures 24"x30" 27 gallons


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 3, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Yea I like dwc and now that I'm fairly seasoned at it , im thinking it my just be easier then the rails. Just wasn't sure if 4 plants would fit in one single tote thought it my be over crowded . I think the tote measures 24"x30" 27 gallons


That's why you train them, bend em to your will and crowding won't be an issue.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 3, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> That's why you train them, bend em to your will and crowding won't be an issue.


Yea I did a srcog on a run before lst it's a good idea


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 4, 2014)

Day nine on the clones in the areocloner starting to see root bumps


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 5, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Yea I did a srcog on a run before lst it's a good idea


I'm finding now that it's taking my clones a little longer to root cause I'm taking top branches to control the height on my mom.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 5, 2014)

I had a great surprise this moring one of my lamps got switched to outlet on so now I don't no what's goig to happen pissed


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 5, 2014)

Little bud porn hoping my girls survive this light issue I had he past two day cuz this shit looks bomb


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 6, 2014)

Wassup folks.,

Got to chop on the Tangerine Dream finally. I will get well over 4 zips, maybe closer to 5 from this plant. She was an absolute monster. I did not intend for it to be, but it did it anyway. She was 5'8" from the top of the pot to the tallest cola. Here is a few shots of some of the festivities.
     
Have a good one.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 6, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Wassup folks.,
> 
> Got to chop on the Tangerine Dream finally. I will get well over 4 zips, maybe closer to 5 from this plant. She was an absolute monster. I did not intend for it to be, but it did it anyway. She was 5'8" from the top of the pot to the tallest cola. Here is a few shots of some of the festivities.
> View attachment 3308249 View attachment 3308250 View attachment 3308251 View attachment 3308252 View attachment 3308253 View attachment 3308254
> ...


Nice


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 6, 2014)

Day 11 and I got roots I'll say it again easiest way to clone hands down


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 6, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I'm finding now that it's taking my clones a little longer to root cause I'm taking top branches to control the height on my mom.


i find the same thing every time i take tops when i take clones


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 6, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Wassup folks.,
> 
> Got to chop on the Tangerine Dream finally. I will get well over 4 zips, maybe closer to 5 from this plant. She was an absolute monster. I did not intend for it to be, but it did it anyway. She was 5'8" from the top of the pot to the tallest cola. Here is a few shots of some of the festivities.
> View attachment 3308249 View attachment 3308250 View attachment 3308251 View attachment 3308252 View attachment 3308253 View attachment 3308254
> ...


looks great man, i just popped my Tangerine Dream seed cant wait to get her going, any suggestions? how did it handle nutes


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 7, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> looks great man, i just popped my Tangerine Dream seed cant wait to get her going, any suggestions? how did it handle nutes


Thanks for the complement M8.

I started her off with about 400ppm when she hit the third node ( 2 weeks or so ) I then ramped it up over the next 2 weeks to 800ppm and at the flip, I up straight to 1100ppm. I did however, notice that she was not a fan of heavy nitrogen. I got a little clawing at the top of the buds, nothing major, but I don't like it at all...lol
When I grow another round, I will do 4 Tangerine Dream and keep the nutes around 900ppm and see if that curbs the clawing. Other than that, she was an absolute beast. I was scared she was going to hit he ceiling...lol Two of the tops went about 6" past the reflector as I could not raise the light anymore.

Looking forward to your story with Her as well.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Thanks for the complement M8.
> 
> I started her off with about 400ppm when she hit the third node ( 2 weeks or so ) I then ramped it up over the next 2 weeks to 800ppm and at the flip, I up straight to 1100ppm. I did however, notice that she was not a fan of heavy nitrogen. I got a little clawing at the top of the buds, nothing major, but I don't like it at all...lol
> When I grow another round, I will do 4 Tangerine Dream and keep the nutes around 900ppm and see if that curbs the clawing. Other than that, she was an absolute beast. I was scared she was going to hit he ceiling...lol Two of the tops went about 6" past the reflector as I could not raise the light anymore.
> ...


I have a Sensi Jack Herer and one of my own breeding that just went past the reflector LOL! I broke her neck  and she still shot out another 18"! I was just stunned! She's in week 7 now and where she healed is larger than some trunks! I can't wait. 

Your plant looks gorgeous! Thanks for sharing that info. I've been finding that less is more on nutrients recently.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 7, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Wassup folks.,
> 
> Got to chop on the Tangerine Dream finally. I will get well over 4 zips, maybe closer to 5 from this plant. She was an absolute monster. I did not intend for it to be, but it did it anyway. She was 5'8" from the top of the pot to the tallest cola. Here is a few shots of some of the festivities.
> View attachment 3308249 View attachment 3308250 View attachment 3308251 View attachment 3308252 View attachment 3308253 View attachment 3308254
> ...


You're just a perfectionist and it shows in the payoff!


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 7, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> i find the same thing every time i take tops when i take clones


I can't wait for my mom to get more lower branches and my height is back under control so I can get back on schedule.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'll try to post some progress pics either today or tomorrow. I've been so busy with work lately.


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 9, 2014)

I finally got home in time to snap some pics just as the lights are turning on . My critical kush week 7 of flower


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 9, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> I finally got home in time to snap some pics just as the lights are turning on . My critical kush week 7 of flower View attachment 3310358View attachment 3310359


Looking good man!


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 9, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Thanks for the complement M8.
> 
> I started her off with about 400ppm when she hit the third node ( 2 weeks or so ) I then ramped it up over the next 2 weeks to 800ppm and at the flip, I up straight to 1100ppm. I did however, notice that she was not a fan of heavy nitrogen. I got a little clawing at the top of the buds, nothing major, but I don't like it at all...lol
> When I grow another round, I will do 4 Tangerine Dream and keep the nutes around 900ppm and see if that curbs the clawing. Other than that, she was an absolute beast. I was scared she was going to hit he ceiling...lol Two of the tops went about 6" past the reflector as I could not raise the light anymore.
> ...


how many weeks was the Tangerine in flower?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 9, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> how many weeks was the Tangerine in flower?


 I took Her mains at day 78 and the rest at day 80. It says it is a 70 day strain, but I let the Lady tell me when she is ready. 

I have another one in the second round as well, it was a clone that was nearly 2 weeks behind the other 3 and it has stomped them already at week 6 of flower...lol, really a badass producer, in my book anyway. 

Best of luck with yours m8. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 10, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> I finally got home in time to snap some pics just as the lights are turning on . My critical kush week 7 of flower View attachment 3310358View attachment 3310359


What was your vegg time on those some nice fat buds you got there .. Strain???


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 11, 2014)

Day 32 since the flip. They didn't start showing signs of flowering until they were about 2 weeks in so they've really been flowering for like 18 days.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 11, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Day 32 since the flip.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Looking Good M8. 

Buds-o-Plenty just around the corner 

Thanx for the update

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 11, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looking Good M8.
> 
> Buds-o-Plenty just around the corner
> 
> ...


Can't wait for those days to start!


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 11, 2014)

You goig to have some nice fat buds for that only being a true 18 days


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 11, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> What was your vegg time on those some nice fat buds you got there .. Strain???


Thanks for the compliment
4 weeks veg under 8 tube T5 flower under 2 -1000's...Dinafems- Critical Kush. Its an absolute beautiful beast . So frosty , can't wait to taste


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 12, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> You goig to have some nice fat buds for that only being a true 18 days


I've grown this strain before but it was 12/12 from seed so it was short and didn't reach it's full potential. I did like it though that's why I chose it as one to have in perpetual grow.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 12, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> Thanks for the compliment
> 4 weeks veg under 8 tube T5 flower under 2 -1000's...Dinafems- Critical Kush. Its an absolute beautiful beast . So frosty , can't wait to taste


Yea I vegg under a t5 4ft 8bulb , but not really sure if I like it . Seems to put out quite a bit of heat , I almost have to keep a Ac on in there cuz temps with just a 6" ventilation fan keeps room at around 78 in daytime so in summer that number is going to go way up . Do you use all 8 bulbs I was able to get way with 4 bulbs for two weeks before they stared screamig for more light.


----------



## bripay50 (Dec 12, 2014)

Help me with my autos
Soil grow

Which is better for vegging
1000w hps or
400w mh

And i have grow big
big bloom and tiger bloom

Which ones do i use in veg and how much 

Any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 12, 2014)

bripay50 said:


> Help me with my autos
> Soil grow
> 
> Which is better for vegging
> ...


All your questions can be answered with a simple search . Don't want to sound rude but if you can't already answer those questions you need not grow but read .


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 12, 2014)

bripay50 said:


> Help me with my autos
> Soil grow
> 
> Which is better for vegging
> ...


You're in the wrong section. This is a hydro perpetual area, we don't deal in dirt.


----------



## warble (Dec 12, 2014)

Do people use autos for perpetual? I thought you shouldn't clone autos.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 12, 2014)

warble said:


> Do people use autos for perpetual? I thought you shouldn't clone autos.


An auto wouldn't even cross my mind for a perpetual. I've never heard of anyone cloning an auto, in my opinion it would be a big waste of time.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 12, 2014)

The guy has no idea what he is doing or is just a troll. but on a good note my dehumidifier came in today so I can finnal bring my humidity down in the flower tent I'll post a review on it later when I get home and try it out


----------



## Growan (Dec 12, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> The guy has no idea what he is doing or is just a troll. but on a good note my dehumidifier came in today so I can finnal bring my humidity down in the flower tent I'll post a review on it later when I get home and try it out


Hi all. Just so you know, he posted the same question in the Toke and Talk, actually got a straight answer! Who'd of thought it....
Anyway, I'm going back over the bridge, the grass is so lush and green over there....


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 13, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Yea I vegg under a t5 4ft 8bulb , but not really sure if I like it . Seems to put out quite a bit of heat , I almost have to keep a Ac on in there cuz temps with just a 6" ventilation fan keeps room at around 78 in daytime so in summer that number is going to go way up . Do you use all 8 bulbs I was able to get way with 4 bulbs for two weeks before they stared screamig for more light.


Fortunately for me my rooms are in my basement and 3/4 of the basement is underground and I don't grow in the summer time so I never have to contend with to much heat in either rooms so I always have all 8 lights on. Not to long ago when I was at the hydro store I saw they are coming out soon with T 5 power veg bulbs which I can't wait for


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 14, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> Fortunately for me my rooms are in my basement and 3/4 of the basement is underground and I don't grow in the summer time so I never have to contend with to much heat in either rooms so I always have all 8 lights on. Not to long ago when I was at the hydro store I saw they are coming out soon with T 5 power veg bulbs which I can't wait for


What do you mean my lumens per bulb???


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 14, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> What do you mean my lumens per bulb???


i dont think it gonna have much of an effect on the lumens but they changed the color spectrum to enhance the veg period as well as adding UVA and UVB to promote faster and healthier growth


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 14, 2014)

My girls are looking good. That's the cloner I bought to save space. My other ones work fine but as I said it's a space issue. I'll end up buying another to veg my clones in because I found out that I want them to be about a foot tall before I throw them into flower.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 14, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> My girls are looking good. That's the cloner I bought to save space. My other ones work fine but as I said it's a space issue. I'll end up buying another to veg my clones in because I found out that I want them to be about a foot tall before I throw them into flower.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Looking nice. What's the dimensions of that cloner


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 15, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> Looking nice. What's the dimensions of that cloner


14"x14"x13"


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mike your plants looking good , hope yer new cloner worksout ,for yer


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 15, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> 14"x14"x13"


thats nice and compact where did you pick that up?


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's a couple shots day 41 of the heavyweight fruit punch . I belive this strain he slot of potential just I needed to dial it in better my clones I have right now will differently produce a lot better . My northern lights x big bud as huge fat buds really liking that one real low maitnence


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 15, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> thats nice and compact where did you pick that up?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLONE-KING-AEROPONIC-CLONING-MACHINE-25-SITE-CLONER-EZ-2-CLONE-100-WILL-ROOT-/181407008520?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item2a3cb34708
They have a 36 site one as well.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 15, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Here's a couple shots day 41 of the heavyweight fruit punch . I belive this strain he slot of potential just I needed to dial it in better my clones I have right now will differently produce a lot better . My northern lights x big bud as huge fat buds really liking that one real low maitnence


Looking good. Anything that's low maintenance in a perpetual is a blessing!


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 15, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Looking good. Anything that's low maintenance in a perpetual is a blessing!


Yup the heavyweight seems very touchy I feed both strains the same and the heavyweight always seems a little unhappy but I just need to dail it in better those little clones might be just what I need this way I can separate the strains and feed accordingly


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've also desided to go with 4 27 gallon tote DWC for my flower , each tote containing 4 plants and rotating two every four-5 weeks hoping to get at least 2.5 oz a plant for 20oz every 4 weeks .. Key word hoping lol.. And maybe after I have established a good rotation I can give the rails a shit but I will still continue to clone and vegg in areo


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 15, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Yup the heavyweight seems very touchy I feed both strains the same and the heavyweight always seems a little unhappy but I just need to dail it in better those little clones might be just what I need this way I can separate the strains and feed accordingly


That's a good idea. I've been thinking about starting another strain and I didn't even consider the feeding differences.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 15, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> That's a good idea. I've been thinking about starting another strain and I didn't even consider the feeding differences.


Yea I started with two diffrent just to give me a option but the one would diffently benifit more if it was on a diffrent feeding schedule because in higher in nute the other one would suffer


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 16, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Yea I started with two diffrent just to give me a option but the one would diffently benifit more if it was on a diffrent feeding schedule because in higher in nute the other one would suffer





mike45214 said:


> That's a good idea. I've been thinking about starting another strain and I didn't even consider the feeding differences.


I used to run a couple different strains each grow to have some variety but ultimately regardless of what i tried there always was variations in how a strain would react. some could handle and loved alot of nutes and some dont need as much to become monsters. Ultimately i had to go back to running all the same strain each grow.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 17, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> I used to run a couple different strains each grow to have some variety but ultimately regardless of what i tried there always was variations in how a strain would react. some could handle and loved alot of nutes and some dont need as much to become monsters. Ultimately i had to go back to running all the same strain each grow.


I'm still not sure if I'll add another strain. I'm dealing with one and everything I put into it takes a lot of time, so I can imagine dealing with two.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just took 12 clones and popped em in my new cloner. Probably could've taken 24-30 with the way my mom is looking.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 18, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Just took 12 clones and popped em in my new cloner. Probably could've taken 24-30 with the way my mom is looking.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Looks good .


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Flower day 26. Things are going good in there. Only 17 of the 36 plants in there are at that stage though.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 19, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Flower day 26. Things are going good in there. Only 17 of the 36 plants in there are at that stage though.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


You got some white girls in there looks nice


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 20, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> You got some white girls in there looks nice


They're starting to smell fruity too.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 23, 2014)

Round 2


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 24, 2014)

Fucking desater no pump for 12 hrs, the clones I don't think will make it but hopefully I get a early Christmas present and by tonight there perk back up


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 24, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Fucking desater no pump for 12 hrs, the clones I don't think will make it but hopefully I get a early Christmas present and by tonight there perk back up


They can come back from that.


----------



## warble (Dec 24, 2014)

I would spray them down with some seltzer water for CO2 and dome them, you could use clear solo cups or have a seedling dome cover them.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok so my clones came back like nothing ever happened but my older plants in there first week of vegg have some wicked twisted growth now I'm think some of the roots dryed out but all is good just glad it happened this early in vegg and not at the switch hate flowering plants that are stress shocked .. Might do a rez change on the double stack in case anything funky is growing from the stagnet water happy holidays


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 24, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Fucking desater no pump for 12 hrs, the clones I don't think will make it but hopefully I get a early Christmas present and by tonight there perk back up


What kind of root stimulant do you use? I will take a dropper and add some right to stem and they always bounce back when something like that happens . Just to be clear I am not talking about the cloning gel I am talking about the nutrient you use during veg and beginning of flower to promote healthy roots. For instance I use a product called S.O.S and it has always worked.


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 24, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Ok so my clones came back like nothing ever happened but my older plants in there first week of vegg have some wicked twisted growth now I'm think some of the roots dryed out but all is good just glad it happened this early in vegg and not at the switch hate flowering plants that are stress shocked .. Might do a rez change on the double stack in case anything funky is growing from the stagnet water happy holidays


Same thing works for the older plants in veg


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 24, 2014)

Beautiful Christmas present to myself. First round of critical Kush at the end stages of curing , looking so frosty and almost lime green can't wait to blaze it .


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 24, 2014)

Round 2 of Critical Kush . Been vegging for 4 weeks can't wait for their new home . This round I am hoping to double the yield with the same quality buds. The hardness of my water was doing a number on my system and the plants so invested in an RO system so this round should be dialed in. Cloned in bottom right of 1st pic with Tangerine Dream mom.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas RIU!

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 26, 2014)

Bout 30 days to go before the first harvest. Those other plants are like 2 weeks into full flower.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 26, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Bout 30 days to go before the first harvest. Those other plants are like 2 weeks into full flower.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


How hard are those buds to the touch ? I have one plant with rock hard budz and anthor plant with more of a softer bud


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 26, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> How hard are those buds to the touch ? I have one plant with rock hard budz and anthor plant with more of a softer bud


I never touch them cause I don't like to destroy the trichs.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 26, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I never touch them cause I don't like to destroy the trichs.


O


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 27, 2014)

It's been 9 days since I took my last set of clones and they all have roots on em now. Just started veggin em cause I want these to be 12-18in before I flower em. That little cloner I bought works pretty good. I think I'll end up buying another so I can give my clones veg time in it and have more clones.


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 27, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Bout 30 days to go before the first harvest. Those other plants are like 2 weeks into full flower.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


looking real nice, what strain is that one ?


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 27, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> looking real nice, what strain is that one ?


Midnight Kush from G13 labs.


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here soon I'm going to frame up a 6x6x7 area so I can add 2 more tubs and have some space to maneuver.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm ready for my two monster plants to be done they have become a paint in the ass to tend to im ready to grow these mid size DWC plants , and do a little remodel on my flower room , I'm on day 56 today and they still look like they have two more weeks to go


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 29, 2014)

Just started our first perpetual grow. [email protected] bubba kush i received [email protected] mystery seed [email protected] [email protected] train wreck [email protected] white dragon
1 mystery seed 12/20/2014 SOIL food GUANO for all soil for first 3 weeks. mixture of mexican and jamican dry guano are mixed into soil. This grow made mistake of using
2 @ bubba kush 12/24/2014 SOIL happy frog. Will now and forever only use #4 nectar soil.. NO CRITTERS. will be back with set up photo. FIRST EVER 1000W grow
1 train wreck 12/24/2014 SOIL
1 cheese 12/27/2014 SOIL
1 white dragon 12/27/2014 SOIL
1 cheese 12/29/2014 SOIL
2 white dragon 12/28/2014 [email protected] gal DWC [email protected] gal DWC food VEG N BLOOM


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 29, 2014)

here she is along with my lil girl i just chopped


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 29, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> Round 2 of Critical Kush . Been vegging for 4 weeks can't wait for their new home . This round I am hoping to double the yield with the same quality buds. The hardness of my water was doing a number on my system and the plants so invested in an RO system so this round should be dialed in. Cloned in bottom right of 1st pic with Tangerine Dream mom. View attachment 3319305
> View attachment 3319306View attachment 3319305 View attachment 3319306


do you run that cloner under 12/12 I've always wondered what was sufficient. 
All i know is my next run I'm going to use the gas lantern method of lighting 12 on 5.5 off 1 on 5.5 off repeat process. For vegging purposes it seems to save 5 hours daily of 1000w so gonna give it a whirl


----------



## mike45214 (Dec 29, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> I'm ready for my two monster plants to be done they have become a paint in the ass to tend to im ready to grow these mid size DWC plants , and do a little remodel on my flower room , I'm on day 56 today and they still look like they have two more weeks to go


I know what you mean, big beautiful plants are trouble. If you're plants don't look ready don't chop em you could miss out on extra weight.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 29, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> I know what you mean, big beautiful plants are trouble. If you're plants don't look ready don't chop em you could miss out on extra weight.


Yea I wont I got time before next round needs to go in , but just a pain in the ass keepin air flow threw canopy and these fuckers are drinking a ton right now


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 29, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Yea I wont I got time before next round needs to go in , but just a pain in the ass keepin air flow threw canopy and these fuckers are drinking a ton right now





mike45214 said:


> I know what you mean, big beautiful plants are trouble. If you're plants don't look ready don't chop em you could miss out on extra weight.


Our last dwc was 18 gal and 51" tall was a beast


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 29, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Our last dwc was 18 gal and 51" tall was a beastView attachment 3321761


These are around 72" and 15 gallon just to big will diffently switch at around 2 ft regardless of time


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 29, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> These are around 72" and 15 gallon just to big will diffently switch at around 2 ft regardless of time


From ground to top was over 6ft was nice man. here is my mystery girls i just cut combo 230 plasma 4 weeks and 1000w hortilux 5 weeks all soil


----------



## HempletonState (Dec 29, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> do you run that cloner under 12/12 I've always wondered what was sufficient.
> All i know is my next run I'm going to use the gas lantern method of lighting 12 on 5.5 off 1 on 5.5 off repeat process. For vegging purposes it seems to save 5 hours daily of 1000w so gonna give it a whirl


Veg 18-6 and flower 12-12. Never heard of that method of lighting interested to see what happens.


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 29, 2014)

HempletonState said:


> Veg 18-6 and flower 12-12. Never heard of that method of lighting interested to see what happens.


yeah me too. what the hell if it can save all around and still come out the same why not... hell ill try any method once.


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 30, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> yeah me too. what the hell if it can save all around and still come out the same why not... hell ill try any method once.


Yea I no what to mean I'm at that point now we're I want to be the must efficient I can be , not lookin for the quick buck . Btw those plants look real nice , hopefully I'm Chopin in two weeks so I can post


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 30, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> From ground to top was over 6ft was nice man. here is my mystery girls i just cut combo 230 plasma 4 weeks and 1000w hortilux 5 weeks all soilView attachment 3321806View attachment 3321807 View attachment 3321808 View attachment 3321809 View attachment 3321810 View attachment 3321811


Update the total dry weight when yet all done please


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 30, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Update the total dry weight when yet all done please


i will sure try we seem to smoke it too fast to ever get it weighed. but i think i have enough stuff around here now that i can hold off. Ill weigh it next monday


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 30, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Update the total dry weight when yet all done please


finally just posted pics of grow. thinking damn girls may have spider mites where i got them from theirs infected but were sprayed before i got them.. time to scope


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 30, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Update the total dry weight when yet all done please


http://rollitup.org/t/first-1000w-grow.855634/


----------



## Tone5500 (Dec 30, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> finally just posted pics of grow. thinking damn girls may have spider mites where i got them from theirs infected but were sprayed before i got them.. time to scope


That's one reason why I tried soil once and never again the risk of bugs is greatly increased .


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year RIU! Here's to the best growing of our lives!!!


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 2, 2015)

Day 59 and my heavyweight fruitpunch is almost all cloudy and my northern lights x big bud is half cloudy half clear so ready to get these girls chopped and cured gonna be a lot of trimming :/


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 3, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Day 59 and my heavyweight fruitpunch is almost all cloudy and my northern lights x big bud is half cloudy half clear so ready to get these girls chopped and cured gonna be a lot of trimming :/


I once spent 8 days trimming 2 plants. I was so pissed! It was vanilla kush from Barney Seeds. It had a ridiculously high leaf to bud ratio.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 3, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I once spent 8 days trimming 2 plants. I was so pissed! It was vanilla kush from Barney Seeds. It had a ridiculously high leaf to bud ratio.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


The big bud won't be bad but the heavy weight is gonna be a bitch


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 3, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I once spent 8 days trimming 2 plants. I was so pissed! It was vanilla kush from Barney Seeds. It had a ridiculously high leaf to bud ratio.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


That's why I like to start trimming the final week of flower so by the time I take them down all the fan leaves and big leaves are gone


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 3, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> That's why I like to start trimming the final week of flower so by the time I take them down all the fan leaves and big leaves are gone


I'm glad to say that it won't be that bad this time with single plants I'll manage a whole lot better.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 4, 2015)

I finally filled my last tub in my flower tent so now there's 48 plants going in there. I took height measurements on them so I'll know exactly how much they grew at the end. Took another 12 clones too.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 4, 2015)

Now that my last tub is filled my schedule is on track. My first harvest is the 25th of this month and a tub gets harvested every 2 after.


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 4, 2015)

how is that new cloner working out? what strain will you be harvesting first?


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 4, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> how is that new cloner working out? what strain will you be harvesting first?


It's working good, I'm thinking about getting another one. I only have one strain going.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 4, 2015)

Random pics.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 5, 2015)

here is pics week 2 of flower of my second round of the Critical Kush. the first round produced some seriously quality buds cant wait for this round. Veg for 4 weeks before being flipped. Trying out a new product this round called Terpinator that a few people told me about with high praises so we will see. anyone hear of this stuff?


----------



## grasnarbe (Jan 6, 2015)

looks good.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 7, 2015)

Day 64 no Amber tichs will let it go untill day 70 and then chop chop , will give me a week to dry these monsters in the closest there growing in before the next round of vegg plants will go in


----------



## Raybone (Jan 8, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> It's hard to take a pick of my flower closest but I tried


Damn bro I been gone for a while... Those are some big ass beautiful plants... Looking great...


----------



## Raybone (Jan 8, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> week 4 day 28 in 12/12


Looking good bro


----------



## Raybone (Jan 8, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I had a great surprise this moring one of my lamps got switched to outlet on so now I don't no what's goig to happen pissed


Thats bull$#!+


----------



## Raybone (Jan 8, 2015)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Wassup folks.,
> 
> Got to chop on the Tangerine Dream finally. I will get well over 4 zips, maybe closer to 5 from this plant. She was an absolute monster. I did not intend for it to be, but it did it anyway. She was 5'8" from the top of the pot to the tallest cola. Here is a few shots of some of the festivities.
> View attachment 3308249 View attachment 3308250 View attachment 3308251 View attachment 3308252 View attachment 3308253 View attachment 3308254
> ...


That shit looks dope bro! Can't wait to get my hand right!


----------



## Raybone (Jan 8, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Day 11 and I got roots I'll say it again easiest way to clone hands down


Glad you said that! Still haven't got to run mine yet. Ordered wrong timer and mother almost died on me...


----------



## Raybone (Jan 8, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> I finally got home in time to snap some pics just as the lights are turning on . My critical kush week 7 of flower View attachment 3310358View attachment 3310359


Gorgeous


----------



## Raybone (Jan 8, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> Thanks for the compliment
> 4 weeks veg under 8 tube T5 flower under 2 -1000's...Dinafems- Critical Kush. Its an absolute beautiful beast . So frosty , can't wait to taste





mike45214 said:


> My girls are looking good. That's the cloner I bought to save space. My other ones work fine but as I said it's a space issue. I'll end up buying another to veg my clones in because I found out that I want them to be about a foot tall before I throw them into flower.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


How tall will they be in the end do you think


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 8, 2015)

Buds are really packing on the weight now. I didn't look at them for 3 days and I was really able to see the difference.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 8, 2015)

Raybone said:


> How tall will they be in the end do you think


Not sure, but I had some that were around 6-8in when I flowered them and they aren't too big now. I want maximum bud!


----------



## Raybone (Jan 8, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Just took 12 clones and popped em in my new cloner. Probably could've taken 24-30 with the way my mom is looking.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Can't wait until my timer comes


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 8, 2015)

They're swelling everyday. If anyone else uses MOAB make sure you drop your base nutes cause it will burn the shit out of your plants cause it did mine.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 8, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> They're swelling everyday. If anyone else uses MOAB make sure you drop your base nutes cause it will burn the shit out of your plants cause it did mine.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


What type of scope you use for your thics???


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Not sure, but I had some that were around 6-8in when I flowered them and they aren't too big now. I want maximum bud!


Just asking because I have a wild jungle... But I'm not too good with cloning here's my garden , I have plants so many different sizes...


Deusracing said:


> Our last dwc was 18 gal and 51" tall was a beastView attachment 3321761


 Can I switch a promix plant to dwc?


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> They're swelling everyday. If anyone else uses MOAB make sure you drop your base nutes cause it will burn the shit out of your plants cause it did mine.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Looking great!


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

Deusracing said:


> From ground to top was over 6ft was nice man. here is my mystery girls i just cut combo 230 plasma 4 weeks and 1000w hortilux 5 weeks all soilView attachment 3321806View attachment 3321807 View attachment 3321808 View attachment 3321809 View attachment 3321810 View attachment 3321811


Looking good bro. I noticed you hung big plant and put popcorn on drying racks... Should I hang dry or rack dry these?


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Random pics.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3





mike45214 said:


> They're swelling everyday. If anyone else uses MOAB make sure you drop your base nutes cause it will burn the shit out of your plants cause it did mine.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Do you notice any weight difference when you use it? I'm still trying to figure out something that puts on the weight for me.. Probably should invest in bigger cfm and more lumens


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

Well I've been missing for a while. Ran into a few problems. But I'm still using promix perpetual, am I hydro? Still waiting on the right timer to run my aerocloner and my nft, Can't wait! 

I finally have one of my 4x4tents full. On a two week perpetual schedule, the first nine are 7 weeks and a day, this is what I have. Thanks to you guys... 

 lol, I have all size clones. Can't wait for my timer so I can start aerocloning.   close up short plant tall plant


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

All my plants have same mother I think I'll start taking twice as many clones to have my pick at the best... I'm having really poor results this way...


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 9, 2015)

Raybone said:


> Do you notice any weight difference when you use it? I'm still trying to figure out something that puts on the weight for me.. Probably should invest in bigger cfm and more lumens


More light definitely helps get bigger buds, but the right atmosphere plays an equally big part in that as well. And yes I do notice a weight increase using MOAB. It's a staple in my garden.


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> here is pics week 2 of flower of my second round of the Critical Kush. the first round produced some seriously quality buds cant wait for this round. Veg for 4 weeks before being flipped. Trying out a new product this round called Terpinator that a few people told me about with high praises so we will see. anyone hear of this stuff?


Those babies are bushes... Are they topped or trained any?


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> More light definitely helps get bigger buds, but the right atmosphere plays an equally big part in that as well. And yes I do notice a weight increase using MOAB. It's a staple in my garden.


I'll check into it ... Yes you got fat buds in there, I'll be set up nft this week in another room... Gonna give it a try... Thanks bro


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 9, 2015)

Raybone said:


> Well I've been missing for a while. Ran into a few problems. But I'm still using promix perpetual, am I hydro? Still waiting on the right timer to run my aerocloner and my nft, Can't wait!
> 
> I finally have one of my 4x4tents full. On a two week perpetual schedule, the first nine are 7 weeks and a day, this is what I have. Thanks to you guys...
> 
> View attachment 3328103 lol, I have all size clones. Can't wait for my timer so I can start aerocloning.View attachment 3328103 View attachment 3328104 View attachment 3328104 close upView attachment 3328107 short plantView attachment 3328109 tall plant


How big were those plants when you switched to flower, was it cold in you're room? I'm curious cause they look so small with a lot of brown pistols.


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> How big were those plants when you switched to flower, was it cold in you're room? I'm curious cause they look so small with a lot of brown pistols.


Shitty clones! Straight from clone to flower.. Room there small when I put them in.. Some take off some don't... run 77-82 lights on 58-67 lights off... I feel like I'm messing up somewhere.. Its my first time growing, Can't wait to get things dialed in


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

Raybone said:


> Shitty clones! Straight from clone to flower.. Room there small when I put them in.. Some take off some don't... run 77-82 lights on 58-67 lights off... I feel like I'm messing up somewhere.. Its my first time growing, Can't wait to get things dialed in


I think I'll have better growth in my aerocloner... My clones take long to root in cups and I plant whichever ones show roots...


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

Raybone said:


> Well I've been missing for a while. Ran into a few problems. But I'm still using promix perpetual, am I hydro? Still waiting on the right timer to run my aerocloner and my nft, Can't wait!
> 
> I finally have one of my 4x4tents full. On a two week perpetual schedule, the first nine are 7 weeks and a day, this is what I have. Thanks to you guys...
> 
> View attachment 3328103 lol, I have all size clones. Can't wait for my timer so I can start aerocloning.View attachment 3328103 View attachment 3328104 View attachment 3328104 close upView attachment 3328107 short plantView attachment 3328109 tall plant


The ones in the pics are 7 weeks old


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 9, 2015)

Raybone said:


> Looking good bro. I noticed you hung big plant and put popcorn on drying racks... Should I hang dry or rack dry these?


hang the whole plant best way trim before you cut her down. i sit on ground spin plant and trim each section takes approx 20min per plant with my partner and I


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

Deusracing said:


> hang the whole plant best way trim before you cut her down. i sit on ground spin plant and trim each section takes approx 20min per plant with my partner and I


OK thanks bro


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 9, 2015)

Raybone said:


> I think I'll have better growth in my aerocloner... My clones take long to root in cups and I plant whichever ones show roots...


Cloning in rockwool 5-7 days tops


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> How big were those plants when you switched to flower, was it cold in you're room? I'm curious cause they look so small with a lot of brown pistols.


They are seven weeks and some of the trichrome are cloudy... Gonna invest in a scope the I can hook up to computer instead of the one I got


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

Deusracing said:


> Cloning in rockwool 5-7 days topsView attachment 3328282


Is that a Styrofoam and a airstone?


----------



## Raybone (Jan 9, 2015)

Deusracing said:


> Cloning in rockwool 5-7 days topsView attachment 3328282


I'm gonna give it a try.... Today, I'll stop by store and get some of those cubes... Think you can guide me through?


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 9, 2015)

Raybone said:


> OK thanks bro


Not very full of crystals but hairy as all hell I tell you this mystery strain is more potent than any off the top shelf I've had. The high is crazy first hit Right to your head I'm talking like a crack hit boom instant head rush. next hit face and mouth go numb third hit visuals and trails appear. 4th hit OH shit Im rearranging the garden
http://youtu.be/XggSrdfp6M0


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 9, 2015)

Raybone said:


> I'm gonna give it a try.... Today, I'll stop by store and get some of those cubes... Think you can guide me through?


i soaked a few rock wool cubes in ph water put them in humidity dome. but inside is a tupperware so that they don't suck up too much water from bottom of tray which has 1/4 inch of water then sits on seedling mat. I simply cut clones off dip in cloning gel stick in rock wool cover. the glass yes has air stone in it to create more humidity. i spray once every 2 days with humid acid and kelp


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 9, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-1000w-grow.855634/#post-11213920


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm looking at the first tray that gets harvested on the 25th and from the 12 plants in it I believe I'll get between 8-10oz maybe even the 12oz I was hoping for. My next harvest after that my final numbers won't be as high cause the plants aren't as big as these. At least now I know what to aim for in height when they start flowering. My base had been established.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 9, 2015)

Deusracing said:


> View attachment 3328283 View attachment 3328284
> Not very full of crystals but hairy as all hell I tell you this mystery strain is more potent than any off the top shelf I've had. The high is crazy first hit Right to your head I'm talking like a crack hit boom instant head rush. next hit face and mouth go numb third hit visuals and trails appear. 4th hit OH shit Im rearranging the garden
> http://youtu.be/XggSrdfp6M0View attachment 3328283 View attachment 3328284 View attachment 3328286 View attachment 3328287 View attachment 3328288


That's an amusing description.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 9, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> That's an amusing description.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


Amusing but oh so accurate


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 9, 2015)

jpdnkstr said:


> Perpetual it is.... I wanna play too!View attachment 3260906View attachment 3260907


looks nice


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 9, 2015)

Raybone said:


> Those babies are bushes... Are they topped or trained any?


yeah they are beautiful and big at week 2 cant wait to see what they look like in 6 weeks .....i veg under an 8 bulb T5 so i am able to keep the light close throughout the veg to limit the stretching. this strain also just grows outward and doesnt grow to be to tall or at least my first round of it did not, i will however start training them this week pulling them in different locations to get them to grow out and control the height.


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 9, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> How big were those plants when you switched to flower, was it cold in you're room? I'm curious cause they look so small with a lot of brown pistols.


i agree with Mike here you definately have an issue you need to figure out. it looks like they didnt grow in height at all. i read an earlier post by you asking if you were doing hydro with the promix and it doesnt look like a hydro setup to me. were you using hydro specific nutes?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2015)

We do eight like this every two weeks in 27 gallon tubs, RDWC. So that qualifies for this thread, yes?


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 9, 2015)

Cut the plug on the lights today gonna leave em dark for three days never tried it but my friend has guess it can hurt . Will take some photos either Sunday after football or Monday ..


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 10, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Cut the plug on the lights today gonna leave em dark for three days never tried it but my friend has guess it can hurt . Will take some photos either Sunday after football or Monday ..


Make sure you keep your humidity at a reasonable level doing that time cause mold/mildew can set in real quick with no light for 3 days and high humidity.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Cut the plug on the lights today gonna leave em dark for three days never tried it but my friend has guess it can hurt . Will take some photos either Sunday after football or Monday ..


Been there, done it. It's a waste of time, gives powdery mildew a head start.


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 10, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Cut the plug on the lights today gonna leave em dark for three days never tried it but my friend has guess it can hurt . Will take some photos either Sunday after football or Monday ..


i agree with both of them above all your doing is giving mildew the best opportunity


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2015)

The best way timing the light can affect the quality of your buds is to harvest at the end of the dark period.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The best way timing the light can affect the quality of your buds is to harvest at the end of the dark period.[/QUOTE
> Ok well took your guys advice just turns the switch back on . My temps after a 24hr dark period was 73 and 49% rth should make for a great dry when it's time


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 10, 2015)

Raybone said:


> All my plants have same mother I think I'll start taking twice as many clones to have my pick at the best... I'm having really poor results this way...


Hey if you can take 6-8 inch rooted clones you should have better success. I run hempy's in 2l's and I take clones of mine from aero cloner. I also run sog, rooted clones straight to 12/12 after my clones have enough roots to hit the bottom of the 2l.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 10, 2015)

Got my new Eco comerrcial air pump today for my dwc totes , currently I have a 7 watt pump running four stones in to 15 gallon totes and has done good but I wanted to see what the difference would be with more watts this new one is 35 watts and will be running 40 gallons of water


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 11, 2015)

Getting that purple color I've been looking for.


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 11, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Getting that purple color I've been looking for.View attachment 3329583


That looks beautiful


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 11, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> That looks beautiful


Thanks, I've wanted to have some color to something I grew and thanks to the cold winter it's happening this year.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 11, 2015)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I have 2 areas as well, a veg room and a flowering room. I found it much easier this time to have a full blown wall separating the two. I used pocket doors to save room and make it easier to light proof it. I have at least 3 clones from each plant that are a couple of days old and flipped the first round into flower yesterday. The second round will veg for at least 3 more weeks, then take clones before I drop them into the flower room as well.
> 
> View attachment 3258519 View attachment 3258521 View attachment 3258522
> 
> ...


Love how clean your grows are.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 12, 2015)

Chopin day , was to drunk and pissed off yesterday after my football team lost but today is the day .


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Chopin day , was to drunk and pissed off yesterday after my football team lost but today is the day .


I hope you're talking about the Broncos and not the Cowgirls.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 12, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I hope you're talking about the Broncos and not the Cowgirls.


Never the Broncos . Americas team baby .


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 12, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Never the Broncos . Americas team baby .


America's team my ass


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 12, 2015)

These ladies are Booming! the start of week 3 of flower tonight. Definitely love this strain highly recommend Critical Kush


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 12, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Thanks, I've wanted to have some color to something I grew and thanks to the cold winter it's happening this year.


Yeah I am loving this cold weather it lets me get my creative juices flowing to create cheap ways to maintain the perfect atmosphere. Just built a box that I am gonna use to pull cold air through my light and also store my reservoir for some cooling coils I am making to keep the water temps down . My buckets are black and they really absorb the heat from the 2- 1000's and my CO2 generator


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Never the Broncos . Americas team baby .





HempletonState said:


> Yeah I am loving this cold weather it lets me get my creative juices flowing to create cheap ways to maintain the perfect atmosphere. Just built a box that I am gonna use to pull cold air through my light and also store my reservoir for some cooling coils I am making to keep the water temps down . My buckets are black and they really absorb the heat from the 2- 1000's and my CO2 generator


I pull the air straight in from my window. Cool temps and CO2 all for the cost of running an exhaust fan. I've had my rez temps go as high as 74 on previous grows and never had any problems. Probably due to the fact that I always have bennies in my rez.


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 12, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I pull the air straight in from my window. Cool temps and CO2 all for the cost of running an exhaust fan. I've had my rez temps go as high as 74 on previous grows and never had any problems. Probably due to the fact that I always have bennies in my rez.


I used to do that and dump the air right into my room , but I wanted to go with a completely sealed room so i could maintain CO2 levels at 1500ppm while the lights are on the temps inside my room are perfect I was doing this more to limit the sound of the fan outside because my neighbor likes to hang out by a fire pit in her yard right by where the window is by the room and u could definitely hear it when it was on.


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah my neighbor like s to make sure they are as far away from their house as possible with the fire , just so happens to be the closet place to my house


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 12, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I pull the air straight in from my window. Cool temps and CO2 all for the cost of running an exhaust fan. I've had my rez temps go as high as 74 on previous grows and never had any problems. Probably due to the fact that I always have bennies in my rez.


Yep my rez temps during lights on are 74-76 degrees never had a issue with roots I give the credit to hydrogaurd


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 12, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Yep my rez temps during lights on are 74-76 degrees never had a issue with roots I give the credit to hydrogaurd


Yeah I haven't had any problems yet but I like to stay ahead of any issues so that I ain't wasting time and money


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Yep my rez temps during lights on are 74-76 degrees never had a issue with roots I give the credit to hydrogaurd


Same thing I use, Botanicare is all I use.


----------



## Raybone (Jan 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> We do eight like this every two weeks in 27 gallon tubs, RDWC. So that qualifies for this thread, yes?
> 
> View attachment 3328533 View attachment 3328534


 Bro that's a jungle! How long you veg? What do you yield off something like that?


----------



## Raybone (Jan 12, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Hey if you can take 6-8 inch rooted clones you should have better success. I run hempy's in 2l's and I take clones of mine from aero cloner. I also run sog, rooted clones straight to 12/12 after my clones have enough roots to hit the bottom of the 2l.


I have been taking some little clones, I'm gonna get a new system to try to get bigger clones before flower... Working on my hand


----------



## Raybone (Jan 12, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Getting that purple color I've been looking for.View attachment 3329583


She's a beauty... Have you ever smoked her?


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 12, 2015)

Raybone said:


> She's a beauty... Have you ever smoked her?


Nope, this is the first time running her.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok got one plant trimmed got the other one hanging will trim it Tommorow here some pics


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 13, 2015)

Still got this whole tree left


----------



## Raybone (Jan 13, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Ok got one plant trimmed got the other one hanging will trim it Tommorow here some pics


Fat ass pretty buds...


----------



## Raybone (Jan 13, 2015)

Started trimming todayIs this trimmed enough? Can I trim and put full plant back in room for the last day? Last day isn't until tomorrow


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 13, 2015)

Raybone said:


> Started trimming todayView attachment 3330704Is this trimmed enough? Can I trim and put full plant back in room for the last day? Last day isn't until tomorrow


That would be good enough for me. There's no benefit in cutting off the leaves and sticking her back under lights. Just hang her up.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 13, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Ok got one plant trimmed got the other one hanging will trim it Tommorow here some pics


Those are some chunky buds there my friend.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 13, 2015)

Raybone said:


> Fat ass pretty buds...


Thank you


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 13, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Those are some chunky buds there my friend.


Thank you . Was surprised myself . Not looking forward to trimming the other one tho it's always a pain in the ass to trim the next day


----------



## Raybone (Jan 13, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> That would be good enough for me. There's no benefit in cutting off the leaves and sticking her back under lights. Just hang her up.


Ok thanks bro


----------



## Raybone (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally got my timer in gonna do a room with all aeroponics and see my results and grow bigger plants in my room that I currently use promix


----------



## grazinChocolope (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey mike45 ive been running terpinator alongside green planets massive&liquid w8 and ive definetely noticed an imvrease in everything really...stickier wayyy earlier, stinkier with the final product tasting super gr8. They say ise 10-30ml/g in flower but i just use 10. These were skywalker ogs that ive been running for 2 years now and every1 of my ptnts. noticed a difference. Gave them the normal 2 wk flush 2 wk hang dry and 2-3week jar cure. Just dropping my few cents i guess....


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 14, 2015)

11 days before the first tray comes down. I can't wait for that. I'm really curious as to what the final weight will be to get a better understanding of what I need to do to improve.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 14, 2015)

My drying is going really well I belive I have a humidifier in the corner of the closet with a temp/rh meter in ther other and my temps are hi-73 lo-70 and my rh has stayed steady at 50% got a nice fan blowing against the back wall and the air seems to be circulating really well . I also saved about. 1/3 of the other plant to make some oil out of will be my first time experimenting with edibles .


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 17, 2015)

Day five of drying buds are starting to get a lil crispy but the stems are still pretty flexable if not dry by Monday I will chop and finish in paper bags .


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm on day 3 of drying. They're still giving off a lot of moisture but smelling real good. I'm waiting on those final numbers.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 19, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I'm on day 3 of drying. They're still giving off a lot of moisture but smelling real good. I'm waiting on those final numbers.


Nice ha got some pics?? Last ones those girls looked really good , I'm on day seven stems are still pretty flexable bud are starting to get crispy , I'm going to cut and jar them tonight to see where the humidity is at if to high I will paper bag em for a day then rejar , need to get next eight in flower room


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 19, 2015)

Raybone said:


> Finally got my timer in gonna do a room with all aeroponics and see my results and grow bigger plants in my room that I currently use promix


Raybone are those clones being cloned aeroponicly if so take the dome off because you don't need it....


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 19, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Nice ha got some pics?? Last ones those girls looked really good , I'm on day seven stems are still pretty flexable bud are starting to get crispy , I'm going to cut and jar them tonight to see where the humidity is at if to high I will paper bag em for a day then rejar , need to get next eight in flower room


I didn't take any pics. I'll try to get some up tomorrow.

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 20, 2015)

That's 17 plants, some were extremely small but I can't change that.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 20, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> That's 17 plants, some were extremely small but I can't change that.
> 
> Live From The Garden


What are you drying in ???


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> What are you drying in ???


It's a portable closet. Every real closet in the house is filled with a bunch of crap.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 21, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> That's 17 plants, some were extremely small but I can't change that.
> 
> Live From The Garden


Hey as long it's good smoke. That's all that matters. Just review what you did on your last grow and try to improve your yield if that's a concern.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 21, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Hey as long it's good smoke. That's all that matters. Just review what you did on your last grow and try to improve your yield if that's a concern.


I'm going to take my notes from this grow and improve on what I did. Eventually I'll expand my growing area. I hope to pull 24-48 oz. every 2 weeks once I expand.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 21, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I'm going to take my notes from this grow and improve on what I did. Eventually I'll expand my growing area. I hope to pull 24-48 oz. every 2 weeks once I expand.


Oh please enlightenment on your future setup, I.e lights, medium. ....


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 21, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Oh please enlightenment on your future setup, I.e lights, medium. ....


It'll be the same setup as this one just on a larger scale. I plan on 4-6 600 watt lights.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 21, 2015)

I clocked in at 36oz , of these two plants. So I'm sure my goal of a pound off 8 small plants every 4weekd should be a problem


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 21, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I clocked in at 36oz , of these two plants. So I'm sure my goal of a pound off 8 small plants every 4weekd should be a problem


Nice haul!


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 21, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I'm going to take my notes from this grow and improve on what I did. Eventually I'll expand my growing area. I hope to pull 24-48 oz. every 2 weeks once I expand.


I have a couple copy books of notes that I have kept through all of my grows. Nothing extensive just what I added or did or saw and what I was thinking about at the time and it is a great reference tool to go back too. Also since I tend to grow at least two rounds of a strain it makes it really easy to correct and improve the second round.


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 21, 2015)

Week 4 of flower and these ladies look unreal I don't mean to sound redundant but Critical Kush is an awesome strain and one I highly recommend


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is a pic of my new veg setup that I am finishing up


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 21, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> I have a couple copy books of notes that I have kept through all of my grows. Nothing extensive just what I added or did or saw and what I was thinking about at the time and it is a great reference tool to go back too. Also since I tend to grow at least two rounds of a strain it makes it really easy to correct and improve the second round.


Might have to give it a try you start from seed or clone


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 21, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Might have to give it a try you start from seed or clone


I highly recommend it, I start from seed on.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 21, 2015)

My humidity in my drying area went from like 60% to 40% so I've cut em off the branches and canned em. Weight as of now 285 grams.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 22, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> My humidity in my drying area went from like 60% to 40% so I've cut em off the branches and canned em. Weight as of now 285 grams.
> 
> Live From The Garden


I had that happen on my last harvest but I didn't catch it fast enuff for my jars never got above 55% smoke was still good but I now am on top of my drying prosess .


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 22, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> I highly recommend it, I start from seed on.


You buy local or web based ??


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 22, 2015)

Makes some crock pot cannabuter tonight for the first time going to make some oil as well will be making some gummy Bears and cookies for super bowl . If any of ya guys have a recipe hook it up lol if not I'll just google


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 22, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> You buy local or web based ??


I buy all my seeds from attitude


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I had that happen on my last harvest but I didn't catch it fast enuff for my jars never got above 55% smoke was still good but I now am on top of my drying prosess .


I check my hydrometer numerous times daily when I'm drying just for situations like that. Glad I caught it before it got worse.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 22, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> I buy all my seeds from attitude


Attitude has never done me wrong.


----------



## grazinChocolope (Jan 22, 2015)

Ya not bad at all man. If u dont mind. Me asking what strains. Overall tho do u think thw terp. Did nw thing for u. I. Just pulled my first full run with it and when i came home from running errands yesterday i walked up opened my door and bam all i could smell was green weed. I just hooked up a can. Filter 150 like 2 wks ago and couldnt. Believe it. Thankfully the smell. Dissapated. But after haanging for three days they are looking soo well beautiful is all i can say.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yup, it's official. 10oz.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 26, 2015)

Tasted some of the bud today northern lights x big bud looks really good has awesome smell the smoke hits ya hard in the chest and has a more of a lay your ass down high the heavyweight fruit punch is really smooth and is also a real heavy high probly to much Amber but I like that anyways going to make some brownies for the first time with the butter I made


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 26, 2015)

Well my mom started flowering on her own, hell I've got clones that haven't rooted that are flowering so I'm going to finish her out and start black valley. It's supposed to be 100% Indica. We'll see how this goes, now I have to get back on schedule. 

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 26, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Well my mom started flowering on her own, hell I've got clones that haven't rooted that are flowering so I'm going to finish her out and start black valley. It's supposed to be 100% Indica. We'll see how this goes, now I have to get back on schedule.
> 
> Live From The Garden


Lol I had some clones in a mason jar in water because I didn't want them to root yet but my dumb ass put them in my window seal and it started to flower so I chucked up , how's you curing going


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 27, 2015)

Cookies were a success my lady who's a heavy smoker is pretty high off two cookies , and her sister who doesn't smoke ate 3 lmao


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok lmao so my sister in law that doesn't smoke and ate the three cookies just threw up fucking cherry


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 27, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Well my mom started flowering on her own, hell I've got clones that haven't rooted that are flowering so I'm going to finish her out and start black valley. It's supposed to be 100% Indica. We'll see how this goes, now I have to get back on schedule.
> 
> Live From The Garden


why do you think she flowered ? what light cycle do you run?


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 27, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Ok lmao so my sister in law that doesn't smoke and ate the three cookies just threw up fucking cherry


hahahaha always happens to the people not ready for it. Had a similar thing happen to a friend of mine and i couldnt understand why he thought it would be a good idea to eat more then me and i am a heavy smoker. oh well he learned as i am sure ur sister in law did as well


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Lol I had some clones in a mason jar in water because I didn't want them to root yet but my dumb ass put them in my window seal and it started to flower so I chucked up , how's you curing going


Cure was going good. My humidity slowly crept up to 50% in 5 days. Then my truck kicked the dust and I traded 7oz for a 97 Range Rover. I'm pretty happy with that trade! The rest is sitting in the pot.


HempletonState said:


> why do you think she flowered ? what light cycle do you run?


I run 16/8 in my veg area. Never had a problem before and I've had plants veg for longer than her. I'm clueless there.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bad timer?

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 27, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Bad timer?
> 
> Sent from Northern Colorado.


Nope, timer is going strong at 16/8.


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 27, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Nope, timer is going strong at 16/8.


i have seen this happen when i used to run a 17/7 veg light cycle , thats why i changed up to 19/5 . the strain def has something to do with it but i have had it happen , and have friends who have had it happen. we all stepped back the hours the lights were off during veg and no one's had it happen again


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 28, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> i have seen this happen when i used to run a 17/7 veg light cycle , thats why i changed up to 19/5 . the strain def has something to do with it but i have had it happen , and have friends who have had it happen. we all stepped back the hours the lights were off during veg and no one's had it happen again


I'll try 17/7 then cause I definitely don't want that happening to my next mom.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 28, 2015)

I think I'm going to try some Triacontanol and see what it does.


----------



## panhead (Jan 28, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Well my mom started flowering on her own, hell I've got clones that haven't rooted that are flowering so I'm going to finish her out and start black valley. It's supposed to be 100% Indica. We'll see how this goes, now I have to get back on schedule.
> 
> Live From The Garden


I wouldn't sweat the mother flowering , i had the same thing happen when my mothers were about 2 yrs old & i was running 20/4 lighting schedule .

I kept pulling 50 clones a week from them & changed lighting to 24 hrs a day , all the clones rooted perfect & i knocked nearly a week off my finish time , it took the mothers about 5 or 6 weeks where new growth didnt have bud growth but the strain retained its sexual maturity & it still finishes in roughly 7 weeks from 12/12 .

Strains been going nearly 5 yrs non stop at this point & the mothers are allways replaced with clones pulled from previous moms .


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 29, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I think I'm going to try some Triacontanol and see what it does.


What is this?


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 29, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> What is this?


It's a natural PGR. Supposed to be like steroids for plants. Can't find out if it's true if I don't try.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 29, 2015)

panhead said:


> I wouldn't sweat the mother flowering , i had the same thing happen when my mothers were about 2 yrs old & i was running 20/4 lighting schedule .
> 
> I kept pulling 50 clones a week from them & changed lighting to 24 hrs a day , all the clones rooted perfect & i knocked nearly a week off my finish time , it took the mothers about 5 or 6 weeks where new growth didnt have bud growth but the strain retained its sexual maturity & it still finishes in roughly 7 weeks from 12/12 .
> 
> Strains been going nearly 5 yrs non stop at this point & the mothers are allways replaced with clones pulled from previous moms .


Nice.


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 30, 2015)

Think I'm going to do some White Widow also. I've had a few people ask when I'd have more. Gotta keep the people happy.


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 30, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Think I'm going to do some White Widow also. I've had a few people ask when I'd have more. Gotta keep the people happy.


A personal favorite of mine


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 30, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> A personal favorite of mine


It's been hands down the strongest of anything I've grown by far. The only complaint I have is that the strain I have smells like something dead. It's not an overpowering smell but you know it's there.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jan 30, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> It's been hands down the strongest of anything I've grown by far. The only complaint I have is that the strain I have smells like something dead. It's not an overpowering smell but you know it's there.


Where do you buy from and genitics , been wanting to do some WW but heard there's alot of bed genitics out there


----------



## mike45214 (Jan 30, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Where do you buy from and genitics , been wanting to do some WW but heard there's alot of bed genitics out there


https://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow-max-feminized.html
I've had those seeds for 3 or 4 years. I can't complain about the genetics from the batch I got.


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 30, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> It's been hands down the strongest of anything I've grown by far. The only complaint I have is that the strain I have smells like something dead. It's not an overpowering smell but you know it's there.


Mine def did not have a good smell either but the buds were frosty, very potent and tasted nice


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 1, 2015)

I've got my seeds sitting in Tria soaked rapid rooters. They've started sprouted already. I think a few days were shaved off there.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 3, 2015)

Well my plants that I piut into flower two weeks ago are already. Looking fabulous , other the. The fact I went in there and two were on there side from big to heavy for the
Two inch netpot , lol but all is good now tied em all together sturdy as a rock and I'm really like my commercial air pump seems to be running a little cooler now that it's a few weeks old


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 3, 2015)

On a side note still trying to dia in my rotation my clones and vegg grow to fast for 4 week clone vegg goig to cut it down to 2 weeks from cut to flower scents I'm only trying to get two zips per plant , anyone In here use co2 thinking about adding it for summer heat


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 3, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> On a side note still trying to dia in my rotation my clones and vegg grow to fast for 4 week clone vegg goig to cut it down to 2 weeks from cut to flower scents I'm only trying to get two zips per plant , anyone In here use co2 thinking about adding it for summer heat


I use CO2 occasionally. I have a tank and a PPM meter.


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 3, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> On a side note still trying to dia in my rotation my clones and vegg grow to fast for 4 week clone vegg goig to cut it down to 2 weeks from cut to flower scents I'm only trying to get two zips per plant , anyone In here use co2 thinking about adding it for summer heat


I use CO2 generator and I would not suggest that as something to combat the heat because they add a lot of heat to the room unless you buy a water cooled setup, or a tank with a solenoid valve


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 3, 2015)

HempletonState said:


> I use CO2 generator and I would not suggest that as something to combat the heat because they add a lot of heat to the room unless you buy a water cooled setup, or a tank with a solenoid valve


Yes that's the way I would go not propane but tank with regulator


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 3, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Yes that's the way I would go not propane but tank with regulator


they are natural gas also you can get either or, propane or natural gas. The tank works good to make sure you wipe the tank down before you bring it into your grow area. One of my boys friends got a tank once brouht it into his area didn't clean it and the next day woke up to spider mites from whoever had it before


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 6, 2015)

The Black Valley and White Widow have sprouted and the countdown is on to cloning time.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 9, 2015)

Into week three flower girls are thriving in a little warmer climate i think , still haven't grown with canopey level hovering around 88 degrees not sure why the sudden jump in temps have grow twice in this closet with two 600 , and canopey top stayed around 80 , maybe fan is going out or maybe now that I'm growing smaller plants the slop in the air ducting is causing the temp rise not sure but if they seem happy imma let it ride


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm foliar feeding a combination of Fulvex and Brassinolide. I wanna see what happens with this.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 10, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I'm foliar feeding a combination of Fulvex and Brassinolide. I wanna see what happens with this.


I don't foliar feed usally ever but I gave it a shot last week with some liquid karma not sure if it did anything or not lol


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I don't foliar feed usally ever but I gave it a shot last week with some liquid karma not sure if it did anything or not lol


I used to foliar feed regularly but I stopped because of how messy everything got. I only do it now with the Tria and Brassinolide because putting it in the rez isn't an option.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2015)

Raybone said:


> Bro that's a jungle! How long you veg? What do you yield off something like that?


Sorry it took me so long to see this- we veg for up to two months, and anywhere up to a pound (dried and cured weight, trim is extra) per stem. Current improvements underway aim to double that yield per stem.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Ok lmao so my sister in law that doesn't smoke and ate the three cookies just threw up fucking cherry


This happened to me, too; us heavy tokers ate one 'zombie cookie' each and got a nice mellow body high. A non smoker ate a whole cookie against my advice, went fish eyed in five minutes and puked thirty minutes later. I felt terrible about it and learned my lesson to always match the dose with people's tolerance.

Sorry, mom!


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 10, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> This happened to me, too; us heavy tokers ate one 'zombie cookie' each and got a nice mellow body high. A non smoker ate a whole cookie against my advice, went fish eyed in five minutes and puked thirty minutes later. I felt terrible about it and learned my lesson to always match the dose with people's tolerance.
> 
> Sorry, mom!


[email protected] sorry mom


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 10, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I used to foliar feed regularly but I stopped because of how messy everything got. I only do it now with the Tria and Brassinolide because putting it in the rez isn't an option.


You use synthetic nutes or organic and what benifits do you see with those products ??


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> [email protected] sorry mom


Of course she didn't hold me responsible, but it was an eye opening experience. I don't want to see anyone suffer, least of all those who don't know better!


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> You use synthetic nutes or organic and what benifits do you see with those products ??


My regular nute regiment is Botanicare Pro series and their supplements. As far as the PGRs go this is the first time using them so I'll have to wait for the results. Brassinolide and Triacontanol is what I'm using right now, Gibberellic Acid (GA3) will be added later on.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 10, 2015)

I use botanicare as well


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I use botanicare as well


I'm thinking about getting some mix it yourself nutes to see how that works. You can have more control over what goes in and at what levels, but you would need the time to deal with all that.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 10, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I'm thinking about getting some mix it yourself nutes to see how that works. You can have more control over what goes in and at what levels, but you would need the time to deal with all that.


Yea I'm satisfied with why I use now simple now exactly how much ph to use and the cost to just buy it premixed I can live with


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 10, 2015)

Midnight Kush mom 15 days in 2nd two pics are 23 days in and the last is16 days in.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 10, 2015)

Super clean homie I'll post some week 3 pics Tommorow also I just popped a trainwreck , cirtical queen royal and a ice kush in some rapid rooters so hopefully by middle March I will be flowering them


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 11, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Super clean homie I'll post some week 3 pics Tommorow also I just popped a trainwreck , cirtical queen royal and a ice kush in some rapid rooters so hopefully by middle March I will be flowering them


Thanks. I've grown Ice Kush before. It was alright, not something I'll grow again though. The amount I pulled off was decent for the size the plants were at harvest.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 11, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Thanks. I've grown Ice Kush before. It was alright, not something I'll grow again though. The amount I pulled off was decent for the size the plants were at harvest.


How about the high ???


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 11, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> How about the high ???


I can't remember it. Blends in with everything else. The one I'll never forget was the White Widow.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 13, 2015)

Put these in flower on 1/20/15 so they 3 weeks and some change . I also changed my room to pull negative pressure and it droped my temps by around 8 degrees I'm not liking it that much drops humidity down to 28 and I like it up around 45-50 I'm going to play with it a little more on my days off , my trainwreck sprouted last night but it was upside down so I tore the plug apart and turned it around also my queen royal popped this moring in about two day I'll take them out of the plug and put them in collars in a areo bucket or bubbler


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 13, 2015)

Tone550.....lol.......at the seedling tail upside down.....are you going to defoliate that canopy? Also what medium and light are you using?


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 13, 2015)

sky rocket said:


> Tone550.....lol.......at the seedling tail upside down.....are you going to defoliate that canopy? Also what medium and light are you using?


No I don't defoliate all I do is pick light deprived foliage from the bottom I do lst a little during flower it's hard to see by the pics , I'm only aiming for two zips per plant and there's eight right there , I use dwc 15 gallon totes right now and I have two 600 in a 3x8x8 closet there just cheap ipower lights with cooltubes with xl wings and my yeild from my buddies is almost the same and he's using high end bulbs .


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 13, 2015)

So all three of my little seeds have stood up so probly give them anthor day for I tear the plug apart and set them in a collor in a areo bucket


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 14, 2015)

This is day 27. I'm kinda impressed with how they are doing.

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 14, 2015)

I've been thinking about trying something new: instead of putting my nutes in the rez instead use plain RO water and foliar feed. For some reason I've been really curious how things would turn out. I know it would make my life easier not having to change out a rez, just add RO water back.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 15, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I've been thinking about trying something new: instead of putting my nutes in the rez instead use plain RO water and foliar feed. For some reason I've been really curious how things would turn out. I know it would make my life easier not having to change out a rez, just add RO water back.


I'm not sure but wouldn't you spot burn your plants by foliar feeding that much ?? And you say change out rez ?? Over the last serval weeks I only add water back at day seven then I wait till they suck up all the nutes and water in the rez I mean to were the 1" air stone is taller then the water level and my plants have not suffered one bit make it a little easier to not have to pump 3 or 4 gallons out just mix nutes add water and nutes


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I'm not sure but wouldn't you spot burn your plants by foliar feeding that much ?? And you say change out rez ?? Over the last serval weeks I only add water back at day seven then I wait till they suck up all the nutes and water in the rez I mean to were the 1" air stone is taller then the water level and my plants have not suffered one bit make it a little easier to not have to pump 3 or 4 gallons out just mix nutes add water and nutes


I've foliar fed at levels equal to what's in the rez and never had any issues. If I do add back it's only water cause the plants don't take everything up equally. Only way to find that out would be to test the water. I'd rather start a fresh batch than add back. Guess I'll have to try and see.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 15, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I've foliar fed at levels equal to what's in the rez and never had any issues. If I do add back it's only water cause the plants don't take everything up equally. Only way to find that out would be to test the water. I'd rather start a fresh batch than add back. Guess I'll have to try and see.


Would be intersting to see a grow from foliar feeding I , good luck us I don't and anything back either but water what I was saying is I let them basically suck the Rez dry as a bone that way I'm just filling up and not pumping out and then filling up I never clean the Rez only after each havest


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tore the seedling out of the rapid rooter plugs and drop them in some collars and a areo bucket today went really smooth


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 15, 2015)

Day 20 for her.

Live From The Garden


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 16, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Day 20 for her.
> 
> Live From The Garden


Looks good !!


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 16, 2015)

This is the mom at 21 days since 12/12. She's way ahead of everything else at 21 days. Maybe it's cause she was flowering in veg. Her buds looked pathetic when she started in veg, like they were dry and just sad. I guess you could say they weren't developing, but now she's taken off. I'm guessing with the way things are going with her some time will be shaved off flowering. I'll take that. My last set of clones from her took forever to root and they look just plain pitiful right now. I'm not sure if I'll put the effort in on em or just pull em.

Live From The Garden


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 17, 2015)

These are those sad clones. I gave em to my girl cause I'm not going to waste the effort on em.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 20, 2015)

I've got a nitrogen def going on with my mom, but she's doing good considering.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 21, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I've got a nitrogen def going on with my mom, but she's doing good considering.View attachment 3355903View attachment 3355904 View attachment 3355909 View attachment 3355913 View attachment 3355915 View attachment 3355916


How tall are those plants in that tube?


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Feb 21, 2015)

This is my perpetual grow. Once the 8 clones are ready, I pick the best four and move them to the four pot 12 gallon hydroponic tote. After about 6 weeks I move them to the bloom tent. I waited a week too long apparently in the switch, so now you can see the four plants got too big and I had to topple over some branches. The plants can stretch quite a bit when switching to bloom so i will take that into account next round. Happy Growing.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 21, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> How tall are those plants in that tube?


Shortest is 16in and the tallest is 19¾.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 23, 2015)

Some good pics before the lights turned on. I've been meaning to post some for awhile.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 23, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Some good pics before the lights turned on. I've been meaning to post some for awhile.


Nice I'll try to take a couple in the moring , how old is that fist picture??


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Nice I'll try to take a couple in the moring , how old is that fist picture??


They're all from Sunday.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 24, 2015)

Weeks 5 pics of


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 24, 2015)

Going to start rooting the cuttings I took last week , and the 6 plants I put into flower last week are all doing well


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Weeks 5 pics of


Looking good for 5 weeks. Is that 5 since the flip or after true flowing began? After all these years of growing it still surprises me how much more you can see with regular light.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 24, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Looking good for 5 weeks. Is that 5 since the flip or after true flowing began? After all these years of growing it still surprises me how much more you can see with regular light.


That's from flip ,


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> That's from flip ,


They developed pretty fast then.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 24, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> They developed pretty fast then.


Thats what I was thinking but they still take around 9 weeks from flip sometimes a little longer


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 26, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Thats what I was thinking but they still take around 9 weeks from flip sometimes a little longer


9 weeks is usually what I let all of mine go if I can help it. Was she already showing signs of flowing when you flipped?


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 26, 2015)

No 


mike45214 said:


> 9 weeks is usually what I let all of mine go if I can help it. Was she already showing signs of flowing when you flipped?


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 26, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> No


Damn, you might want to keep that strain going for a while with development that fast.


----------



## markymark88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Finally got my veg tent in, so I'm excited to say that I'm finally getting my perpetual srarted. The plan is to have 6 of stink buds Rubbermaid tote setups. ( the ones stacked on top of each other) with a 5 gallon aero cloner bucket and another tote with mothers in veg. I've got a 400 watt solarstorm and a 400 watt hps for flower. A 4 bulb t5 for veg. Using mills nutrients with hydroplex bloom booster. I want to put 6 to 8 plants in each tote with only a few days of veg in the clone before 12/12. Have critical cush, skywalker kush, bbxww, and white strawberry skunk all on rockwool cubes. Waiting to clo e as soon as they are big enough. I can't wait! Will post pics when my soil grow finishes up and I cut some clones.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 26, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Finally got my veg tent in, so I'm excited to say that I'm finally getting my perpetual srarted. The plan is to have 6 of stink buds Rubbermaid tote setups. ( the ones stacked on top of each other) with a 5 gallon aero cloner bucket and another tote with mothers in veg. I've got a 400 watt solarstorm and a 400 watt hps for flower. A 4 bulb t5 for veg. Using mills nutrients with hydroplex bloom booster. I want to put 6 to 8 plants in each tote with only a few days of veg in the clone before 12/12. Have critical cush, skywalker kush, bbxww, and white strawberry skunk all on rockwool cubes. Waiting to clo e as soon as they are big enough. I can't wait! Will post pics when my soil grow finishes up and I cut some clones.


Nice bro wish ya luck keep us updated need anything just holla


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 26, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Damn, you might want to keep that strain going for a while with development that fast.


its northern lights x big bud yeild is good smoke is little abouve average ,


----------



## markymark88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks man I've been doing a lot of reading the only thing I'm not certain about is how many plants per 18 gallon tote that I'll be able to fit. Im using 3 inch net pots. I figured 8 fully matured plants would probably be the max Without over crowding too much what do you think? I really am aiming to pull close to a qp a tote. do you think that's feasible with a 400 watt hps and 350 watt led? I know it'll take a while to get it down but are my hopes to high?


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mike can probably answer that better then me I use 15 gallon tote with 4 plants per tote that were vegged for three weeks and there over crowded now imo , if your going to go that rout 8 plants per totr I wouldn't vegg just straight to flower like us said , I tried the double stack tote for a run really was a pain in the ass for the most part now use areo to clone and vegg then for flower I DWC it been working pretty good so far , how big is your space ??


----------



## markymark88 (Feb 26, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Mike can probably answer that better then me I use 15 gallon tote with 4 plants per tote that were vegged for three weeks and there over crowded now imo , if your going to go that rout 8 plants per totr I wouldn't vegg just straight to flower like us said , I tried the double stack tote for a run really was a pain in the ass for the most part now use areo to clone and vegg then for flower I DWC it been working pretty good so far , how big is your space ??


My veg space is 32x32x60 my flower space is 40x60x72 measurements in inches. Yea and no veg maybe a couple days to build roots. What was wrong with the double stack just checking the water? I feel like it would be easier to do a single aero tote with airstones and a pump bag over pump so it doesn't get clogged with roots. Have dwc/aero


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 27, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> My veg space is 32x32x60 my flower space is 40x60x72 measurements in inches. Yea and no veg maybe a couple days to build roots. What was wrong with the double stack just checking the water? I feel like it would be easier to do a single aero tote with airstones and a pump bag over pump so it doesn't get clogged with roots. Have dwc/aero


Yea that's what I do in vegg. Dwc/areo no pump bag needed , checking water filling expressly when the plants are bigger .


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 27, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Thanks man I've been doing a lot of reading the only thing I'm not certain about is how many plants per 18 gallon tote that I'll be able to fit. Im using 3 inch net pots. I figured 8 fully matured plants would probably be the max Without over crowding too much what do you think? I really am aiming to pull close to a qp a tote. do you think that's feasible with a 400 watt hps and 350 watt led? I know it'll take a while to get it down but are my hopes to high?


8 full grown plants in 1 tote? The tangibles are how big will they be when they go into flowering and are you going to let them grow straight up or are you going to use a net? Also a 18gal tote sounds small for 8 plants. If the plants are Sativa dominant overcrowding will be a big issue. You need to figure those things out then ask for suggestions.


----------



## markymark88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Yea that's what I do in vegg. Dwc/areo no pump bag needed , checking water filling expressly when the plants are bigger .


 Hey what size pump do you use. My first tote I made with an 800 gph hydrofarm. I think a little over kill was thinking about a 400gph. What do you think?


----------



## markymark88 (Feb 27, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> 8 full grown plants in 1 tote? The tangibles are how big will they be when they go into flowering and are you going to let them grow straight up or are you going to use a net? Also a 18gal tote sounds small for 8 plants. If the plants are Sativa dominant overcrowding will be a big issue. You need to figure those things out then ask for suggestions.


Yea my first strain in the aero is going to critical kush by barney's. It's Indica and very short veg if any. I would like 8 plants but if you think it'll be overcrowded I would try 6. No net just a lot of trimming underneath. No lst, training or topping. I'd be pretty happy with mostly just the single colas. What do you think?


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 27, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Hey what size pump do you use. My first tote I made with an 800 gph hydrofarm. I think a little over kill was thinking about a 400gph. What do you think?


I use a 250 in my single tote and in my cloner I think I have ten spray heads works great . 800 you asking for heat issues


----------



## markymark88 (Feb 27, 2015)

This is the critical kush 2 weeks old she is loving the aero just using my single bulb t5 until the others are a few days older so I don't burn them. Right now I'm filling the tote with 6 gallons using 1 teaspoon of mills A (0-4-3) and mills B (3-1-1) my tds meter is on its way but I know my tap is less than 100ppm. has anybody used these nutes? my hydro store strongly recommended them. So figured id give them a go.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 27, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Yea my first strain in the aero is going to critical kush by barney's. It's Indica and very short veg if any. I would like 8 plants but if you think it'll be overcrowded I would try 6. No net just a lot of trimming underneath. No lst, training or topping. I'd be pretty happy with mostly just the single colas. What do you think?


There's going to be some crowding in that without a a doubt! I've ran just 2 Indica dominant plants in the same tub that you're using and had that issue. You gotta think about the plant branching out too. If you don't do something the buds that do form will be under developed and just sapping energy from the ones that are doing well. Experience is a good teacher though so as grow you'll see that you need to give the plants space to do they're thing. I suggest you get more tubs and put less plants in each.


----------



## markymark88 (Feb 27, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> There's going to be some crowding in that without a a doubt! I've ran just 2 Indica dominant plants in the same tub that you're using and had that issue. You gotta think about the plant branching out too. If you don't do something the buds that do form will be under developed and just sapping energy from the ones that are doing well. Experience is a good teacher though so as grow you'll see that you need to give the plants space to do they're thing. I suggest you get more tubs and put less plants in each.


Thanks for the advice. Yea the first one I'll start with 6 and I'll see how it goes. I feel like after looking at what a bunch of other people are doing, I'll probably end up At 4. Thankyou for talking me outta 8 lol


----------



## markymark88 (Feb 27, 2015)

And I would love more tubs but some of us aren't blessed with the space lol


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm doing a two tote rotation evey four weeks with 8 total plants too achieve a pound every 4 weeks


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mike does more of a SOG. I'm more conventional


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 27, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Mike does more of a SOG. I'm more conventional


I'm about to get back to basics and grow bigger plants. I'll be binging out the 5gal buckets. I gotta find a setup that produces how I want, I'm used to large harvests and I think I'm running out of patience with setup, I'm still going to run a perpetual.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 27, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I'm about to get back to basics and grow bigger plants. I'll be binging out the 5gal buckets. I gotta find a setup that produces how I want, I'm used to large harvests and I think I'm running out of patience with setup, I'm still going to run a perpetual.


I'm liking this way now 4 flower totes total 4 plants per tote vegg around two weeks havest two totes every 4 weeks for a pound pretty easy so far


----------



## markymark88 (Feb 28, 2015)

I like the idea of no veg. That's why I was leaning towards more small plants. Its exciting thinking about a harvest every few weeks. I never had A veg room before and grew mostly soil so I've been used to harvest every 13 weeks or so. maybe when things get rolling I'll change back to single plants per container.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 28, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> I like the idea of no veg. That's why I was leaning towards more small plants. Its exciting thinking about a harvest every few weeks. I never had A veg room before and grew mostly soil so I've been used to harvest every 13 weeks or so. maybe when things get rolling I'll change back to single plants per container.


I don't have veg time for my clones and for some reason my plants haven't grown that large in flower. I'd suggest you take some clones at different heights and flower them at the same time to find out how big you're plants will get and to find the right size that works for your setup.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 28, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I'm liking this way now 4 flower totes total 4 plants per tote vegg around two weeks havest two totes every 4 weeks for a pound pretty easy so far


You're using the Home Dept bins with the yellow lids right?


----------



## markymark88 (Feb 28, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I don't have veg time for my clones and for some reason my plants haven't grown that large in flower. I'd suggest you take some clones at different heights and flower them at the same time to find out how big you're plants will get and to find the right size that works for your setup.


Never really thought about that. Every clone I ever took was about 6". I'll have to look into thankyou


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 28, 2015)

The easiest


mike45214 said:


> You're using the Home Dept bins with the yellow lids right?


no got them at Wally world pretty much the same but these come in two diffrent sizes 27 and 15 I have both


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 28, 2015)

I've got 4 of em already so I'll experiment around with em and see what I come up with.


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 28, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I've got 4 of em already so I'll experiment around with em and see what I come up with.


So why ya not likin the SOG not getting the weight you were expecting , or just hard to keep em all happy ,


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 1, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> So why ya not likin the SOG not getting the weight you were expecting , or just hard to keep em all happy ,


I'm missing the weight. If I keep at it I'll get it eventually but I don't have the patience for it right now.


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 1, 2015)

My White Widow and Black Valley at 26 days.


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 2, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> My White Widow and Black Valley at 26 days.


Is that from you planted seed or once it sprouted?? Looks good


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 2, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Is that from you planted seed or once it sprouted?? Looks good


They're both from seed. The White Widow was smaller but she overtook the Black Valley. I've never been disappointed in how she grows this strain is a champ!


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Tone how big are you're plants height and width wise when you throw em into flower?


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 3, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Hey Tone how big are you're plants height and width wise when you throw em into flower?


Still trying to get that down the last round they were around 2ft tall and around 12" maybe a little more radius but they are kind of crowded for my space my ideal would be 16 tall and around >10" radius I think would be perfect


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 3, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Some good pics before the lights turned on. I've been meaning to post some for awhile.


Hey what size were those plants when you through them into flower. This is exactly what I'm looking to do. Have you found any bigger containers that don't leak from the aero spray? I'm thinking bigger totes would help fix my crowding that is bound to happen


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 3, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Hey what size were those plants when you through them into flower. This is exactly what I'm looking to do. Have you found any bigger containers that don't leak from the aero spray? I'm thinking bigger totes would help fix my crowding that is bound to happen


http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Duck-35-Rope-Caulk/16879752 Put that around the top of container it will seal it just needs to be replaced after ever harvest


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 3, 2015)

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/SmartBin-Storage-Bin-50gal/16795319 Pricey but worth every penny I would use them again just to big for what I'm trying to do doesn't leak either


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 4, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Hey what size were those plants when you through them into flower. This is exactly what I'm looking to do. Have you found any bigger containers that don't leak from the aero spray? I'm thinking bigger totes would help fix my crowding that is bound to happen


They were 5 to 6in when they started flower. I don't do aero so I don't have those issues.


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 5, 2015)

This is my MK mom, she has between 25 and 39 days to go depending. She looks bad from the nitrogen deficiency she had but she recovered somewhat. Her buds haven't started swelling yet either. I'm thinking I'll pull 4-8oz dry from her.


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 6, 2015)

3 weeks old I got some new nutes for free from my hydro store. Technaflora flora recipe for success so I'm gunna do a res change over tonite. She seems happy. Got my blue lab growers toolbox coming on monday. excited to get this rolling


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 7, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> 3 weeks old I got some new nutes for free from my hydro store. Technaflora flora recipe for success so I'm gunna do a res change over tonite. She seems happy. Got my blue lab growers toolbox coming on monday. excited to get this rolling


Can't go wrong with Bluelab, I have the pH meter, EC/PPM meter and a Guardian and I don't have one complaint about em.


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 7, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Can't go wrong with Bluelab, I have the pH meter, EC/PPM meter and a Guardian and I don't have one complaint about em.


Yea I wanted somthing waterproof. I've dropped 2 meters in water by accident sick of buying them. So one last time I'll buy quality and hope they last


----------



## mike45214 (Mar 7, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Yea I wanted somthing waterproof. I've dropped 2 meters in water by accident sick of buying them. So one last time I'll buy quality and hope they last


Just keep the pH probe in some solution.


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yea the "growers toolbox" comes with everything I should need. Pretty cool package


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 7, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Yea the "growers toolbox" comes with everything I should need. Pretty cool package


What line of nutes you usin ??


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 8, 2015)

Image one is of my new strains ice kush critical queen royal and trainwreck they are 20 days old from when I put the seed in the plug second pic is day 20 scents 12/12 third pic day 45 scents flip


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 8, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> What line of nutes you usin ??


I had started using mills but my hydro store hooked me up with a free kit of the technaflora recipe for success. So I'm going to do a run with those, I did some research. Found little on mills and a lot that swear by "rfs". I use tap water that city specified is under 100 ppm I get my meter tomorrow to confirm. I put a little dechlorinater in my res along with great white


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 9, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> View attachment 3367754 View attachment 3367755 Image one is of my new strains ice kush critical queen royal and trainwreck they are 20 days old from when I put the seed in the plug second pic is day 20 scents 12/12 third pic day 45 scents flip View attachment 3367756


They look great man! I have a Humboldt trainwreck about 5 weeks into flower in soil. She is doing great, going to get some nice colas off her. How long was the veg time, just the 20 days? How tall from the top of the container are they?


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 9, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> They look great man! I have a Humboldt trainwreck about 5 weeks into flower in soil. She is doing great, going to get some nice colas off her. How long was the veg time, just the 20 days? How tall from the top of the container are they?


They have been sprouted for around 14 days I would say the growth has started to take off the last few days I belive the roots were struggling because of my rez temps but it's all good now , they are around 6" from the rez top I will vegg these out until my set of eight are done in my flower room around 3 more weeks and I will take cuttings off of these before I put them in the flower room


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 9, 2015)

So she's doing pretty good. When I set my veg tent up o had so many new things with the aero I was dealing with, I forgot to set my fan in the tent. Since I turned the 4 bulb t5 on she's been canoeing a little. I figured it was heat so I got my fan setup and raised my light a bit. Any thoughts? I feel like I've had everything else in check I'll no for sure later today.


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't like my t5 really at all the heat it puts off is just like running a mh 400 but no way to cool it


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yea man I agree I've been debating on buying a 600 watt ballast. Maybe after I harvest in a few weeks. So I'll probably mover either a 400 watt mh or my solarstorm in there. I kind of like the dual spectrum in flower so that would be a tough decision Lol. Moral of the story, damn t5s run hott

Got my meters and they are great quality. City lied to me, tap water is 200 ppm but I guess it could be worse. Or maybe my old plumbing...who knows. Res temp is 74 which isn't horrible but building my next unit with a smaller pump and buying a recycle timer to do 1 min on 5 off. Right now I'm 15/15 because that's the only timer I have and running it 24/7 is too hot. I'm getting there. Have to do another res change tomorrow or wendsday so I can monitor my ppm it was way low when I measured today and kinda wanna start fresh. First setup is going to contain 4 plants with a 1 week veg. Hoping to have 4 rooted clones of the critical kush in 3 weeks to start


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 10, 2015)

This is Sunday
 And this is today
Growth is really taking off I have my timer set to 1 on 10 off and I have the water low to were the airstones are bubbling the water just a nuff to mist the two inch netpots.


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 17, 2015)

About 10-14 dayz left . Currently on day 56 scents flip I would say 85% cloudy


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 17, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> About 10-14 dayz left . Currently on day 56 scents flip I would say 85% cloudy View attachment 3374376 View attachment 3374377 View attachment 3374378


Looks great man. Hey what size net pot do u use. Im using 3" now but considering 2". What do you reccomend? Here's my ck I don't know how many weeks it is but I did finalize my setup. Using 100 qt coolers (3) 3 weeks apart either 8 or 10 plants each. Probably going to cut some clones sometime this week just rearranged my room. Now its 5x5 for flower.should have some going into flower in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 17, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Looks great man. Hey what size net pot do u use. Im using 3" now but considering 2". What do you reccomend? Here's my ck I don't know how many weeks it is but I did finalize my setup. Using 100 qt coolers (3) 3 weeks apart either 8 or 10 plants each. Probably going to cut some clones sometime this week just rearranged my room. Now its 5x5 for flower.should have some going into flower in the next 2 weeks.


Stick with the three I'm considering going to a four with hydrotron with the amount I'm running because I'm using two inch now with four plants per tote and I had to do some pretty fancy tying to get em to stay up


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 22, 2015)

So I took some clones off the critical kush on sunday. Took 11 cuts hoping to get 9 to root. 8 will veg for 1 week and go into my first of 3 coolers for flower. 1 will stay in my veg tent in case the genetics are phenomenal. The clones look great can't wait to get then in flower. On a side note I get to cut a critical + down this week. She is so frosty can't wait. Busy next couple of weeks for me but I won't complain.


----------



## High Grade Only (Mar 22, 2015)

4" rockwool stacked on hugo's. Hand watered once per day. The room never stops being on 12/12, Harvest once a month.


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 22, 2015)

High Grade Only said:


> 4" rockwool stacked on hugo's. Hand watered once per day. The room never stops being on 12/12, Harvest once a month. View attachment 3378062 View attachment 3378063


Sick


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 23, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> So I took some clones off the critical kush on sunday. Took 11 cuts hoping to get 9 to root. 8 will veg for 1 week and go into my first of 3 coolers for flower. 1 will stay in my veg tent in case the genetics are phenomenal. The clones look great can't wait to get then in flower. On a side note I get to cut a critical + down this week. She is so frosty can't wait. Busy next couple of weeks for me but I won't complain.


Budz look great bro , is that a areo or bubble u got those cuts in


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm on day 63 scents flip getting some Amber but still think I'm at least a week away minimum not rushing once my other round is done its on week 5 going to use the total space to grow three monsters fir a couple rounds during summer months so I have room for Ac


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Budz look great bro , is that a areo or bubble u got those cuts in


Aero the bucket has a 200gph pump and two of the misters


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 24, 2015)

I need to flower these so bad but my flower room is full , for at least anthor week damn plants just won't finsh


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 26, 2015)

well my operation got slightly fucked last night. My pump in my cloner died and they went at least 4 hours sitting in nothing but air. We will see if they recover I have my doubhts. If they don't I'll have to think of what I'm going to do because I need to get somthing in my flower room. Hey tone I rather have yur prob then mine haha but on a serious note I'm pissed. That's the only downfall about these systems is even if you do everything right, yur equipment can still fail and screw ya.


----------



## Tone5500 (Mar 27, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> well my operation got slightly fucked last night. My pump in my cloner died and they went at least 4 hours sitting in nothing but air. We will see if they recover I have my doubhts. If they don't I'll have to think of what I'm going to do because I need to get somthing in my flower room. Hey tone I rather have yur prob then mine haha but on a serious note I'm pissed. That's the only downfall about these systems is even if you do everything right, yur equipment can still fail and screw ya.


Sorry bro didn't see your post I had that happen to me now I keep a small air stone and at pump on separate outlet in all my cloners and vegg units so if water pump fails my plants still get listed by the bubbles but you should be fine there probly already standing tall again


----------



## markymark88 (Mar 27, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Sorry bro didn't see your post I had that happen to me now I keep a small air stone and at pump on separate outlet in all my cloners and vegg units so if water pump fails my plants still get listed by the bubbles but you should be fine there probly already standing tall again


Yea to my surprise I think they will survive. Yea I have a air stone in there but I think I'm going to go with shallower buckets so if that happens they will still get misted by bubbles.


----------



## markymark88 (Apr 4, 2015)

So I got my clones into flower yesterday picked the best 7. Kept one in my veg tent. All of them are about 6 inches tall. I was hoping to get the skywalker set up next but it looks like it might have to be ww x bb. She has exploded with growth and is taking over the veg tent so I need to cut it down to size.


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 6, 2015)

Trimming day I'm cleaning out the hole closet the other six are still 2-3 weeks out but I need room for these monsters in going to flower I'll make hash or oil something out of it


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 6, 2015)

Been busy lately. About to move soon. I'm thinking I might switch to a perpetual scrog. My WW is on the left and the Black Valley is on the right.

On The G6


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 6, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Been busy lately. About to move soon. I'm thinking I might switch to a perpetual scrog. My WW is on the left and the Black Valley is on the right.
> 
> On The G6


U still in dwc???


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 7, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> U still in dwc???


You know it. I might fool around with aero again though.


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 7, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> You know it. I might fool around with aero again though.


I did the scrog dwc and it was not fun . If you go that route do your self a favor and keep a pump inside to drain and a port for fill , I didn't and once that screen was full of budz it was a pain in the ass to fill and drain .i use a areo/dwc hybrid for vegg and they luv it , but then str8 dwc for flower .


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I did the scrog dwc and it was not fun . If you go that route do your self a favor and keep a pump inside to drain and a port for fill , I didn't and once that screen was full of budz it was a pain in the ass to fill and drain .i use a areo/dwc hybrid for vegg and they luv it , but then str8 dwc for flower .


I use a shop vac to drain, works good for me.


----------



## unilukkari (Apr 9, 2015)

Trying to SOG with 1 litre coco hempy containers, 7cm*7cm and some more in height.

I have experience with 10 l coco hempys SCROGed. 

Question is, hows my nutrients? Been using Canna Coco, can I continue with it? Just feed daily and use light feeding, same feeding, for every girl?


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 13, 2015)

My next setup is going to be a hempy with an external rez. I want to get back to growing bigger plants with minimum work. With the rez outside the tent it'll stay cooler and changing it will be simple. I still plan on running a perpetual just in a way that I'm used to. I've grown single plants that have given me a lb, my previous setup drove me crazy!
I'm thinking I'll have a harvest every month this way but my numbers will at least be pretty much guaranteed this way.

On The GS6


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 13, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> My next setup is going to be a hempy with an external rez. I want to get back to growing bigger plants with minimum work. With the rez outside the tent it'll stay cooler and changing it will be simple. I still plan on running a perpetual just in a way that I'm used to. I've grown single plants that have given me a lb, my previous setup drove me crazy!
> I'm thinking I'll have a harvest every month this way but my numbers will at least be pretty much guaranteed this way.
> 
> On The GS6


Funny I my last grow I thought it was going to be easier to grow multiple small plants not was I wrong I am also going back to growing 2-3 big plants .


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 13, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Funny I my last grow I thought it was going to be easier to grow multiple small plants not was I wrong I am also going back to growing 2-3 big plants .


You're doing double the work for less return. In going back to basics: big plants big harvests.


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 13, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> You're doing double the work for less return. In going back to basics: big plants big harvests.


Same here


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 14, 2015)

Just got 2 20gal trash cans for my next grow. Big bitches!


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 14, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Just got 2 20gal trash cans for my next grow. Big bitches!


Sweet , my plants are done drying now so I'm going to trim them up as I dried the whole plant do it will take a little time but Tommorow going torun Ac to closet throw some fresh panda film on walls give it a nice clean and toss my to girls in there tjey are already 2 1/2 feet tall and bush as hell so I'm hoping for a nice return


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 15, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Sweet , my plants are done drying now so I'm going to trim them up as I dried the whole plant do it will take a little time but Tommorow going torun Ac to closet throw some fresh panda film on walls give it a nice clean and toss my to girls in there tjey are already 2 1/2 feet tall and bush as hell so I'm hoping for a nice return


Let me know how that trimming goes. I'll be moving sometime in the near future so after the plants I have going now are done I won't start anything until I'm in the new house.


----------



## markymark88 (Apr 15, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I did the scrog dwc and it was not fun . If you go that route do your self a favor and keep a pump inside to drain and a port for fill , I didn't and once that screen was full of budz it was a pain in the ass to fill and drain .i use a areo/dwc hybrid for vegg and they luv it , but then str8 dwc for flower .


Who said a dwc scrog would be a pain in the ass? You guys got me thinking I'm gunna grow a scrog instead of sog on they skywalker. I have the net attached to the top of the cooler so in theory I should be able to hinge it open to maintain and change the res. It's still dwc/aero but we will see how it goes.


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 15, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Who said a dwc scrog would be a pain in the ass? You guys got me thinking I'm gunna grow a scrog instead of sog on they skywalker. I have the net attached to the top of the cooler so in theory I should be able to hinge it open to maintain and change the res. It's still dwc/aero but we will see how it goes.


In my experience, if I did a dwc scrog again I would make it to were I would not ever have to open the lid that was my only negative knock against it , were did you get your skywalker beans from ???


----------



## markymark88 (Apr 15, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> In my experience, if I did a dwc scrog again I would make it to were I would not ever have to open the lid that was my only negative knock against it , were did you get your skywalker beans from ???


Attitude I bought a 5 pack of fem it's reserva privada. I'll post a pic later I'd feel bad chopping her up for clones so she's going in the screen tonite to veg for 2 weeks under my solarstorm. The screen is 42" x 22" I should only have to open the top to check ph and ppms. It's a cooler so it has a drain and I just pump in water after draining.


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 15, 2015)

OK, this is part of the stand that my cans will sit on. I used 3/4in PVC tees so if I need to raise it I can just add what I need. Another board just like it but without the tees will go on top. (2nd pic) 3/4in drain holes in the bottom can. (3rd pic) 10 Gal. smart pot to keep the perlite from falling through the drain holes. 20 Gal. of perlite in the top can. The bottom can will have a 3/4in hole in it with a tube running back to the external rez. Can with the perlite will have a 1/2in tube from the rez with a drip ring around the plant being turned on about every 4 hours for about 20 minutes. That's a massive amount of space for one indoor plant!


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 16, 2015)

I will for now on hang dry plants all as one , and manicure after a 10-14 day dry this was my first time doing it like this and it wasn't even as bad as I thought trimming all the dry leaves it was actually fast imo , and with this way my bud never smelled hay like and when I droped it into the jars was at 68% and smoke tasted better then ever smelled dank and burned really well for not even going though the cure yet . I always shyed away from drying whole plant due to the fact I thought it was going to be a pain to trim , but well worth it , off the eight plants I clocked in at just over a LB , and quite a bit of popcorn and fluffy buds to get a few grams or more of extract


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 16, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I will for now on hang dry plants all as one , and manicure after a 10-14 day dry this was my first time doing it like this and it wasn't even as bad as I thought trimming all the dry leaves it was actually fast imo , and with this way my bud never smelled hay like and when I droped it into the jars was at 68% and smoke tasted better then ever smelled dank and burned really well for not even going though the cure yet . I always shyed away from drying whole plant due to the fact I thought it was going to be a pain to trim , but well worth it , off the eight plants I clocked in at just over a LB , and quite a bit of popcorn and fluffy buds to get a few grams or more of extract


That's the same reason I've never dried a untrimmed plant, I almost did it with my smaller ones this go round but I always chickened out. I'll grow a pair and try it soon.


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 16, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> That's the same reason I've never dried a untrimmed plant, I almost did it with my smaller ones this go round but I always chickened out. I'll grow a pair and try it soon.


It actually thought it was a little easier to trim nice and tight , it's worth it in my first experance.


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 16, 2015)

I added a UV light a few days ago. I really want to see if it makes a difference.

On The GS6


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 16, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I added a UV light a few days ago. I really want to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> On The GS6


Uv light for water sterilization?? Mind posting link of it


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 17, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Uv light for water sterilization?? Mind posting link of it


It's for the canopy. UVB supposedly packs on the Trichs which in turn makes it more potent.

On The GS6


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 17, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> It's for the canopy. UVB supposedly packs on the Trichs which in turn makes it more potent.
> 
> On The GS6


Ok I have I have a few of those for my turtle tank I've heard good and bad never tried my self but maybe I'll give it a go as well you only use for bloom??


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 17, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Ok I have I have a few of those for my turtle tank I've heard good and bad never tried my self but maybe I'll give it a go as well you only use for bloom??


Yup, just bloom. I figure the best way to find out is to do it myself. From what I've read it increases potency but your yield drops, pretty much balances out I suppose.

On The GS6


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 17, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Yup, just bloom. I figure the best way to find out is to do it myself. From what I've read it increases potency but your yield drops, pretty much balances out I suppose.
> 
> On The GS6


What cause the lack of yeild maybe be best to use it only last few weeks . O well like Ya said only way to truly find out is by doing it yourself


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 18, 2015)

My Black Valley has been in flower for 32 days now but only 18 since she started showing. Her fan leaves are have a nice sheen of trichs on em. She has a earthy scent, real pleasant. I can't wait to try this one. It's only the 2nd strain I've grown that the smell alone has just got to me like that.

On The GS6


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Apr 18, 2015)

I have been growing perpetual for 20 years, this old HT video jump started the SOG perpetual style and is still the best perpetual growing SOG guide available. Big ups to friendly super kind "Hans" . The only thing I do different is 50/50 vermiculite/perlite and Earth Juice organic fertilizer instead of hydrofarm. And a teaspoon of molasses every few days. Square pots, regular room temperature tap water, no ph meter, no pumps, no bugs, no worries. Piece of cake!


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 20, 2015)

This is the BV at day 20.


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 20, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> This is the BV at day 20.
> View attachment 3400115 View attachment 3400116 View attachment 3400118


Shit is looking good you u have that uv bulb on there?


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Shit is looking good you u have that uv bulb on there?


Yup, it's been on her for about 10 days now. My WW that's not getting it doesn't look the same.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 20, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> This is the BV at day 20.
> View attachment 3400115 View attachment 3400116 View attachment 3400118


Holy shit is she frosty even the fan leaves.


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 20, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Holy shit is she frosty even the fan leaves.


I'd say it's a combination of genetics and the UVB light.

On The GS6


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 22, 2015)

Got some of this to supplement my base nutrients with for when I want a stronger amounts of NPK.

On The GS6


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 26, 2015)

Black Valley at day 26

On The GS6


----------



## markymark88 (Apr 27, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Black Valley at day 26
> 
> On The GS6


Hey man I smoked on some black valley shatter over the weekend. It was some excellent smoke very relaxing. how has it been to grow? I'm thinking about adding it to my garden I am very impressed by the high.


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 27, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Hey man I smoked on some black valley shatter over the weekend. It was some excellent smoke very relaxing. how has it been to grow? I'm thinking about adding it to my garden I am very impressed by the high.


It's a very easy strain to grow. I've found that the strain I have doesn't require a high amount of nutes. It's been one of the easier ones to take care of that's for sure. Based off of how it's been so far I'd recommend it. I got the seeds from Attitude.

On The GS6


----------



## markymark88 (Apr 27, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> It's a very easy strain to grow. I've found that the strain I have doesn't require a high amount of nutes. It's been one of the easier ones to take care of that's for sure. Based off of how it's been so far I'd recommend it. I got the seeds from Attitude.
> 
> On The GS6


Awsome man


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 28, 2015)

My White Widow at day 19. She's trying to catch up to the Black Valley.


On The GS6


----------



## Tone5500 (Apr 29, 2015)

Had my best cloning time yet 7 days ,10 out of 14 popped roots . Plain RO water no ph no rooting hormones, under a t5 4 foot bulb about 3 feet abouve the tote


----------



## markymark88 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice man I've got my 3 coolers all up and running if you want to see pics message me I have decided against posting pics on here. Everything is doing great tho.


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 30, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Had my best cloning time yet 7 days ,10 out of 14 popped roots . Plain RO water no ph no rooting hormones, under a t5 4 foot bulb about 3 feet abouve the tote


Best and easiest way possible.


----------



## mike45214 (Apr 30, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Awsome man


Forgot to tell ya that it has a low leaf to bud ratio and the bud spacing is pretty tight. Trimming this plant will be very easy, may have something to do with how I trained the plant but I'll take it. 

On The GS6


----------



## mike45214 (May 2, 2015)

I have a bud on the Black Valley about the size of a 20oz pop bottle but thicker. I think that one has the potential to be an oz+ when it's dry. It's got 2 more buds about half that size on it and it's still got 28 days to go. I'm definitely going to be growing it again but she'll be way bigger the next time. 

On The GS6


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Had my best cloning time yet 7 days ,10 out of 14 popped roots . Plain RO water no ph no rooting hormones, under a t5 4 foot bulb about 3 feet abouve the tote


What kind of cloning system? Temps? What happened to the other four? I'm doing rockwool cubes and it's reliable but slow- and I hate rockwool.


----------



## Tone5500 (May 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> What kind of cloning system? Temps? What happened to the other four? I'm doing rockwool cubes and it's reliable but slow- and I hate rockwool.


  I would say temps are around 75 in there I don't pay any attention I have a 4 inch inline sucking in air , humidity is really low at around 21% but likei said I do t pay attention to that , got timer on 1on 5off. The other four popped roots the next day still haven't changed the plain RO water been 13 days today I will and a little pro grow and Hydrogaurd but that's it I have never had one clone not root using this system .


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> View attachment 3410045 View attachment 3410046 I would say temps are around 75 in there I don't pay any attention I have a 4 inch inline sucking in air , humidity is really low at around 21% but likei said I do t pay attention to that , got timer on 1on 5off. The other four popped roots the next day still haven't changed the plain RO water been 13 days today I will and a little pro grow and Hydrogaurd but that's it I have never had one clone not root using this system .


Vewwy nice! I'm thinking my mistake with my turbocloner was to add anything to the water. I'll try your simpler method and see what I get. Did you use any sterilant with the initial setup?

What do you plant your now rooted babies into?


----------



## Tone5500 (May 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Vewwy nice! I'm thinking my mistake with my turbocloner was to add anything to the water. I'll try your simpler method and see what I get. Did you use any sterilant with the initial setup?
> 
> What do you plant your now rooted babies into?


I belive my success with this is that I use a larger tote witch keeps the heat down but I also had 100% success with a 5 gallon bucket with one sprayer in there just took around 14 days , I used a low ratio of bleach to clean before I add water , but other then that nothing but RO Water no ph adjusting nothing exept the timer 1on 5off


----------



## Tone5500 (May 3, 2015)

Well I leave them in here for about anthor week then pick the best three and put them in 5 inch netpot with hydrotron in 15 gallon totes and vegg for 5-6 weeks I'm going for three monsters instead of the small plant high plant grow , I will toss the rest of the clones


----------



## Tone5500 (May 3, 2015)

10 days into flower


----------



## mike45214 (May 3, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> View attachment 3410307 View attachment 341030910 days into flower


That's what I'm talking about there! That's a big bitch!


----------



## Tone5500 (May 3, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> That's what I'm talking about there! That's a big bitch!


About 5-9 minus the tote , bitches are stretching gonna do a little lst on main , having major heat issues that I haven't had in the past


----------



## mike45214 (May 4, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> About 5-9 minus the tote , bitches are stretching gonna do a little lst on main , having major heat issues that I haven't had in the past


I'm running a little over 1000 watts so I've had to turn the ac on about 2 weeks ago. 

On The GS6


----------



## Tone5500 (May 4, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I'm running a little over 1000 watts so I've had to turn the ac on about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> On The GS6


I'm running 1200 right now but I'm in a new grow spaces around 8x3x8 but it has a wall that is outside , I've gotten it down from 95 down to 86 so I'm inclined to be happy sense that's top canopey temp tote temp is around 71..


----------



## mike45214 (May 4, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I'm running 1200 right now but I'm in a new grow spaces around 8x3x8 but it has a wall that is outside , I've gotten it down from 95 down to 86 so I'm inclined to be happy sense that's top canopey temp tote temp is around 71..


I'm still in the 4x4x6½ tent. My lights on temp maxes out at 78. That's with the light from the 600 watt being exhausted and the 400 watt isn't. Just get those temps under control before it starts budding and you had a bunch of light and airy buds. 

On The GS6


----------



## Tone5500 (May 4, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> I'm still in the 4x4x6½ tent. My lights on temp maxes out at 78. That's with the light from the 600 watt being exhausted and the 400 watt isn't. Just get those temps under control before it starts budding and you had a bunch of light and airy buds.
> 
> On The GS6


Not sure if I will be able to I'm using cool tubes with 6" exasting into attic . Might have to go to a 1000 watt on a light mover for the summer I'll let it ride for now but if it starts goig up to 90 again I'll have to do something


----------



## mike45214 (May 4, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Not sure if I will be able to I'm using cool tubes with 6" exasting into attic . Might have to go to a 1000 watt on a light mover for the summer I'll let it ride for now but if it starts goig up to 90 again I'll have to do something


One of the best things I've learned by trial and error is that high temps equal airy buds. Do whatever you can to get those temps under control. 

On The GS6


----------



## mike45214 (May 5, 2015)

This is the start of week 6 for Black Valley. 


On The GS6


----------



## markymark88 (May 6, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> One of the best things I've learned by trial and error is that high temps equal airy buds. Do whatever you can to get those temps under control.
> 
> On The GS6


Hey man what would you consider ok temps? My daytime is around 83,84 and my nightime temps stay around 78. Do you think that's too warm? This is my first summer with hps so I guess it'll be a little bit of a learning experience. Might just spring for a vented hood with a speed controller for my inline fan.


----------



## mike45214 (May 6, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Hey man what would you consider ok temps? My daytime is around 83,84 and my nightime temps stay around 78. Do you think that's too warm? This is my first summer with hps so I guess it'll be a little bit of a learning experience. Might just spring for a vented hood with a speed controller for my inline fan.


That's not bad just as long as the humidity isn't too high 60% max if it's around 65% then you'd have a problem and you're bringing in plenty of fresh air. I've had temps in that range and been fine. An air cooled hood and an inline fan work wonders. 

On The GS6


----------



## markymark88 (May 6, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> That's not bad just as long as the humidity isn't too high 60% max if it's around 65% then you'd have a problem and you're bringing in plenty of fresh air. I've had temps in that range and been fine. An air cooled hood and an inline fan work wonders.
> 
> On The GS6


Ok yea I keep a dehumidifier in there set at 50% so it usually doesn't get higher then 55% before it kicks on. Thanks for the reply


----------



## mike45214 (May 8, 2015)

22 days until I harvest both plants. The Black Valley is 24inx14in across. I'm thinking I'm going to pull between 4 and 6oz of top shelf dry bud from it. That'll be a nice haul from such a small plant. She's maybe 14in high. She's so frosty and smells so damn good! That'll be a total of 74 days in flower for her and 65 days for the Widow. The Widow will be the first to get smoked cause I want to have the BV cure for a good while, not even a sample until I feel it's been long enough.

On The GS6


----------



## mike45214 (May 11, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> About 5-9 minus the tote , bitches are stretching gonna do a little lst on main , having major heat issues that I haven't had in the past


You figure out the heat issue you were having?

On The GS6


----------



## Tone5500 (May 17, 2015)

I'm back from my vacation in jamacia , and my plants have growin into full blown trees , they accidentally got sent back into vegg about week and half ago but there back on track now starting to bud up got my temps down to 84 top of canopey , but these things are full blown outdoor trees lol


----------



## makka (May 17, 2015)

the leaves almost llok black man


----------



## Tone5500 (May 17, 2015)

makka said:


> the leaves almost llok black man


It was a bad pic I had a filter on


----------



## mike45214 (May 18, 2015)

Tone the pics won't load.


----------



## mike45214 (May 18, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> I'm back from my vacation in jamacia , and my plants have growin into full blown trees , they accidentally got sent back into vegg about week and half ago but there back on track now starting to bud up got my temps down to 84 top of canopey , but these things are full blown outdoor trees lolView attachment 3420345View attachment 3420346


You've got you're work cut out for ya!


----------



## Tone5500 (May 24, 2015)

My plants are doing great the cirtcal queen royal is a monster and is flowering beautifully , and the trainwreck is looking nice as well keeping my ppm at around 700 and they are loving it


----------



## mike45214 (May 24, 2015)

I've got the Black Valley curing now. The smell from it is very very strong.

On The GS6


----------



## markymark88 (May 26, 2015)

Looks good man how do you think she yielded?


----------



## mike45214 (May 28, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Looks good man how do you think she yielded?


91 grams. Next plant is going to be big, I might use a 1000 watt light and bring back my CO2.

On The GS6


----------



## Tone5500 (Jul 6, 2015)

Finally, there's teo of them but I only took pic of one


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 11, 2015)

I think I have figured out a way to optimize my 3x10 grow area, my plan is to is to throw a 3x3 grow tent in for veg, ill have 1 600w in the tent and 2 600w hps in the other 7x3 space used for flowering I figured I can get a harvest off 1 600w every 2 months, I figured 2 plants under each light, do yall think this is a good idea?


----------



## mike45214 (Oct 30, 2015)

Been gone for a while but I'm back now! I'll be starting up Ice Bomb here soon.


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 30, 2015)

oilfield bud said:


> I think I have figured out a way to optimize my 3x10 grow area, my plan is to is to throw a 3x3 grow tent in for veg, ill have 1 600w in the tent and 2 600w hps in the other 7x3 space used for flowering I figured I can get a harvest off 1 600w every 2 months, I figured 2 plants under each light, do yall think this is a good idea?


Sea of green could work better in my opinion.


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Oct 30, 2015)

mike45214 said:


> Been gone for a while but I'm back now! I'll be starting up Ice Bomb here soon.


I been gone too Mike... Since January... Good to see you back


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Oct 30, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> Finally, there's teo of them but I only took pic of one


Tone how did the aero garden work for you? That was way back in January.


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm back and it feels good. Old account was RayBone. This is a new one and I'm ready to get busy


----------



## Shroominnm (Oct 30, 2015)

ImAMotionPicture said:


> I been gone too Mike... Since January... Good to see you back


Same here!! Just got some notifications on my phone for this thread. Burned the shit out of six almost fully mature think different girls about two weeks ago in my hydro setup 
That's what I get for being lazy on keeping the res full. They were drinking way more than I thought lol 
Anyway I got six more gong 2 jack herrer and 4 think different from Dutch passion 


Sent from my SM-N910V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Oct 30, 2015)

Shroominnm said:


> Same here!! Just got some notifications on my phone for this thread. Burned the shit out of six almost fully mature think different girls about two weeks ago in my hydro setup
> That's what I get for being lazy on keeping the res full. They were drinking way more than I thought lol
> Anyway I got six more gong 2 jack herrer and 4 think different from Dutch passion
> 
> ...


They're burnt to the point you can't fix?


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Oct 30, 2015)

Since I'm just getting back started from the ground up. After a major loss on all equipment and genetics.. I started with 8 seeds 100% germination. Planted in solo cups, Left out of town for the weekend and when I came back I returned to a super hot closet, 6 dead seedlings, and these 2 lone survivors. 

Shuteye x PolarBear Og..

Clearly two different phenotype. Bigger plant smells already. Smaller plant no smell but shows signs of indica. They're both keepers regardless male or female. I like the taller plant early smell and the smaller plant leaf profile. Im gonna start a breeding program this time around and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Shroominnm (Oct 30, 2015)

ImAMotionPicture said:


> They're burnt to the point you can't fix?


Much past this point! Started working 14 hour days and they got neglected a little to say the least lol. This is them before they dried out I added 10 gallons of water and left the pumps running for 2 days in the dark and they showed no signs. They were super crunchy but I had to try and bring em back anyway lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2015)

Ouch. Sorry to hear about crispy critters.

I run a four way perpetual, two week rotation. I've yet to run a perfect crop, but the average keeps climbing.

I let a batch go just a few days too long before a changeout and they stunted and turned color on me at the halfway mark. They'll still produce but stalling shit halfway thru is not the way to pull winning yield numbers!


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Oct 30, 2015)

Shroominnm said:


> Much past this point! Started working 14 hour days and they got neglected a little to say the least lol. This is them before they dried out I added 10 gallons of water and left the pumps running for 2 days in the dark and they showed no signs. They were super crunchy but I had to try and bring em back anyway lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Rollitup mobile app


Wow.. That's fucked... Good luck to your next run.. Damn I think I'm gonna do two rooms now. One promix one aeroponics. You just showed me that hydro isn't forgiving at all


----------



## Shroominnm (Oct 30, 2015)

ImAMotionPicture said:


> Wow.. That's fucked... Good luck to your next run.. Damn I think I'm gonna do two rooms now. One promix one aeroponics. You just showed me that hydro isn't forgiving at all


Definitely not forgiving. But If your not stupid like I was your just fine . I gave them about 20 gallons, went out of state for 6 days got back checked the plants they were good just kinda low water. Left them another two days and went to fill the water up with the jugs and they were done for. My system is completely automated- everything except water levels in the reservoir. This is because our city water is fucked and I went with 5 gal jugs instead of a water filtration system because of my current grow situation. 
I used to do soil, after switching to automated hydro I won't be switching back anytime soon for indoors! 
Been trying different set ups for about two years now with hydro. Check out my stealth hydro closet grow from a couple years ago! That was how it kind of started I was working alot and couldn't water and kept frying plants with soil lol
Have a good day I need a get back to work haha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Oct 30, 2015)

Shroominnm said:


> Definitely not forgiving. But If your not stupid like I was your just fine . I gave them about 20 gallons, went out of state for 6 days got back checked the plants they were good just kinda low water. Left them another two days and went to fill the water up with the jugs and they were done for. My system is completely automated- everything except water levels in the reservoir. This is because our city water is fucked and I went with 5 gal jugs instead of a water filtration system because of my current grow situation.
> I used to do soil, after switching to automated hydro I won't be switching back anytime soon for indoors!
> Been trying different set ups for about two years now with hydro. Check out my stealth hydro closet grow from a couple years ago! That was how it kind of started I was working alot and couldn't water and kept frying plants with soil lol
> Have a good day I need a get back to work haha
> ...


I'm gonna check it out bro... You have a good day too


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm not a fan of aeroponics because it's unforgiving. It's also no faster than RDWC and a lot less robust.


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Oct 30, 2015)

RDWC does better? I have to do some research.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 30, 2015)

ImAMotionPicture said:


> RDWC does better? I have to do some research.


I'm pretty happy with it. Yes, you need to chill the water, this isn't a big mountain to climb.


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 3, 2015)

ImAMotionPicture said:


> Tone how did the aero garden work for you? That was way back in January.


It's going smooth pulling about a P EVERY 4-5 weeks been just dailing in the small things


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Nov 3, 2015)

Tone5500 said:


> It's going smooth pulling about a P EVERY 4-5 weeks been just dailing in the small things


Thats plenty medicine...Off the totes aeroponics? How many plants..


----------



## questiondj42 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm considering doing a perpetual with my DWC setup. Does anyone do this? how do you deal with the root bundles getting tangled together? Especially when it's time to harvest.


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Nov 3, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> I'm considering doing a perpetual with my DWC setup. Does anyone do this? how do you deal with the root bundles getting tangled together? Especially when it's time to harvest.[/QUOT
> what does your setup consist of


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> I'm considering doing a perpetual with my DWC setup. Does anyone do this? how do you deal with the root bundles getting tangled together? Especially when it's time to harvest.


Separate buckets.


----------



## questiondj42 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's a bubbleponics setup. So a single 6 gallon res with 6 sites, I use 2-3 of them.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> It's a bubbleponics setup. So a single 6 gallon res with 6 sites, I use 2-3 of them.


Lol you asked the question, I answered. I understand that you may not like the answer because it's inconvenient to your setup, but the fact remains that until you have plants in separate tubs, their roots will- WILL- tangle.


----------



## Alaric (Nov 4, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> I'm considering doing a perpetual with my DWC setup. Does anyone do this? how do you deal with the root bundles getting tangled together? Especially when it's time to harvest.


Roots tangled at harvest------so what? The only time it's necessary to keep un-tangled is when you're moving the plants around.

A~~~


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 4, 2015)

ImAMotionPicture said:


> I'm back and it feels good. Old account was RayBone. This is a new one and I'm ready to get busy


RayBone, is that you?!?


----------



## questiondj42 (Nov 5, 2015)

Alaric said:


> Roots tangled at harvest------so what? The only time it's necessary to keep un-tangled is when you're moving the plants around.
> 
> A~~~


I'm thinking it would be a problem when one plant is ready before another. I was thinking commercial silverware washing tubs would be good to keep them separated.

http://www.acemart.com/janitorial/washing-supplies/flatware-baskets/abc-valueline-plastic-flatware-cylinder-aaascp5/prod5665.html


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> I'm thinking it would be a problem when one plant is ready before another. I was thinking commercial silverware washing tubs would be good to keep them separated.
> 
> http://www.acemart.com/janitorial/washing-supplies/flatware-baskets/abc-valueline-plastic-flatware-cylinder-aaascp5/prod5665.html


A good idea, but my bet is that the roots would grow right through those holes and keep on going, just like they do in my netpots.


----------



## questiondj42 (Nov 5, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A good idea, but my bet is that the roots would grow right through those holes and keep on going, just like they do in my netpots.


They definitely would, but I suspect these are deep enough that they'd bunch up inside it enough, that it would minimize that. Or at least make the snaking easier to manage. That's the ultimate goal, just making it easier to manage. Total elimination seems like it would be pretty difficult without crafting some sort of partition.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> They definitely would, but I suspect these are deep enough that they'd bunch up inside it enough, that it would minimize that. Or at least make the snaking easier to manage. That's the ultimate goal, just making it easier to manage. Total elimination seems like it would be pretty difficult without crafting some sort of partition.


The only way to contain the roots I can think of using that cup would be to turn the plant in it 360° within that cup every few days. The twist would pull the roots back inside the cup and help contain them... bada-Bing, bada-BOOM! Suddenly, I like your idea even better.


----------



## Alaric (Nov 5, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> I'm thinking it would be a problem when one plant is ready before another. I was thinking commercial silverware washing tubs would be good to keep them separated.
> 
> http://www.acemart.com/janitorial/washing-supplies/flatware-baskets/abc-valueline-plastic-flatware-cylinder-aaascp5/prod5665.html


My bad-----missed the perpetual point. (high as usual)

In that case, I agree with tyystick about having a "container" for each plant----unless multiple plants from the same "container" are harvested at the same time.

A~~~


----------



## questiondj42 (Nov 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> The only way to contain the roots I can think of using that cup would be to turn the plant in it 360° within that cup every few days. The twist would pull the roots back inside the cup and help contain them... bada-Bing, bada-BOOM! Suddenly, I like your idea even better.


Basically what I was thinking. Going to the restaurant supply today to pick up a few. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 7, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> Basically what I was thinking. Going to the restaurant supply today to pick up a few. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


Spin to Win! I'm interested to see how it works-


----------



## questiondj42 (Nov 7, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Spin to Win! I'm interested to see how it works-


So far, so good. They're heavy enough to stay in place inside the res, but do float a little bit. The roots do a good job of holding on and bunching up enough inside it, that it holds on. So looks like this should be a fairly workable solution. We'll see how it plays out long-term.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 13, 2015)

Perpetual pic of the day;


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Perpetual pic of the day;
> View attachment 3541987


Badass dude!


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 14, 2015)

Putting the finishing touches on my area. It's in a closet in my bedroom with the rez outside of it. Post pics when it's done.

On The GS6


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 14, 2015)

Here it is. As you can see I drilled a couple of holes in the door to run the houses. I have my timer set for 15min on and 4hrs off. 

On The GS6


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 22, 2015)

Just put my scrog screen in. I'm looking to pull at least a pound off her when it's all said and done.

On The GS6


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 5, 2016)

The first 4 pics are my Ice Bomb that has about 40 days to go, and the 5th is White LSD that I'm scroggin for my girl. It's 10 days into flower.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice is this your perpetual setup?


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 6, 2016)

So I I'll clone for 21 days, veg for 21 days and flower for around 9 weeks. 3x600's. Every 3 weeks I repeat. My perpetual life.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 6, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice is this your perpetual setup?


Haven't set it back up yet. I had to get some off quicker than what it would take if I did the perpetual so this is what I ran.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 11, 2016)

This is my Amnesia Haze scrog I have going. The net is 31"x21" the plant is 64 days old.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 11, 2016)

mike45214 said:


> This is my Amnesia Haze scrog I have going. The net is 31"x21" the plant is 64 days old.


Nice what light and medium and are you still vegging her out some more? So you have two scrogs going on?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

This all but incomprehensible mass of greenery is a six foot tall Super Lemon Haze, on deck for the chopping block. Quite sure she'll be over 24z, could be the new record holder;


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 11, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice what light and medium and are you still vegging her out some more? So you have two scrogs going on?


It's under T5s in DWC sitting in perlite. When I flower her it'll be with a 600 watt HPS. I'm hoping to pull about a pound off her. She's still got a while to go in veg, I wanna fill the screen up. I currently have 3 scrogs going with another 6 plants going in another area.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This all but incomprehensible mass of greenery is a six foot tall Super Lemon Haze, on deck for the chopping block. Quite sure she'll be over 24z, could be the new record holder;
> View attachment 3606073


That's a mess for sure but it's a problem I wouldn't mind having. From the looks of it I'd say that's a vertical grow?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

mike45214 said:


> That's a mess for sure but it's a problem I wouldn't mind having. From the looks of it I'd say that's a vertical grow?


Mess?! She's gorgeous! All the work to train and trim is hiding behind all those buds! Yes, vertical as are all of my girls. I'm putting her in the perpetual section because she's up for chop this week, I run a two week perpetual of six footers. They average 'over a pound', each. My best was a bubblegum, 26.25z.

She's a good girl, all right. She'll keep you busy for days, and then distracted for months!


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mess?! She's gorgeous! All the work to train and trim is hiding behind all those buds! Yes, vertical as are all of my girls. I'm putting her in the perpetual section because she's up for chop this week, I run a two week perpetual of six footers. They average 'over a pound', each. My best was a bubblegum, 26.25z.
> 
> She's a good girl, all right. She'll keep you busy for days, and then distracted for months!


Best I've done on a single plant scrog was a few grams less than a pound. I was surprised with that cause I was thinking it'd be somewhere around 10oz. The buds were pretty dense.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

mike45214 said:


> Best I've done on a single plant scrog was a few grams less than a pound. I was surprised with that cause I was thinking it'd be somewhere around 10oz. The buds were pretty dense.


That's all that's going on here, just a SCRoG trained up a piece of fencing. Goat and sheep fencing, 4" square opening, no lie. It's baaa-aaa-aad Aaa-ass!


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 11, 2016)

I wish I could scrog. I'm just to impatient to do so....I just can't see myself vegging past 3 weeks....lol


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 11, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I wish I could scrog. I'm just to impatient to do so....I just can't see myself vegging past 3 weeks....lol


All the training in veg is almost as much fun as watching all the buds form for me.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

mike45214 said:


> All the training in veg is almost as much fun as watching all the buds form for me.


To bloom at six feet on a trellis panel, mine need to get six feet tall in veg. Proper training is key to plant health, yield, even timing.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 11, 2016)

Anyone running a flood tray in flower? What does your veg setup look like?


----------



## blackforest (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> This all but incomprehensible mass of greenery is a six foot tall Super Lemon Haze, on deck for the chopping block. Quite sure she'll be over 24z, could be the new record holder;
> View attachment 3606073


New wallpaper for my dual monitors. Looks Great!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

blackforest said:


> New wallpaper for my dual monitors. Looks Great!


Glad to help!


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> To bloom at six feet on a trellis panel, mine need to get six feet tall in veg. Proper training is key to plant health, yield, even timing.


I've had one grow 7ft inside, unfortunately I had to cut it down before it bloomed. I can only imagine what it could have done with training.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

mike45214 said:


> I've had one grow 7ft inside, unfortunately I had to cut it down before it bloomed. I can only imagine what it could have done with training.


I have the most fun imagining things- and then building them.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I have the most fun imagining things- and then building them.


Building your own thing is great! No better feeling than that accomplishment. That's what men do! Men build boys buy!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

mike45214 said:


> Building your own thing is great! No better feeling than that accomplishment. That's what men do! Men build boys buy!


Never heard that before. So who does the engineering? 

I have a very interesting new toy under construction. I've built a vertical COB panel... a big one. The moment it's ready I'll be throwing plants at it, to see what it can do. That moment could be as early as this weekend.


----------



## Alaric (Feb 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Never heard that before. So who does the engineering?
> 
> I have a very interesting new toy under construction. I've built a vertical COB panel... a big one. The moment it's ready I'll be throwing plants at it, to see what it can do. That moment could be as early as this weekend.


Please do tell----do tell.

A~~~


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Never heard that before. So who does the engineering?
> 
> I have a very interesting new toy under construction. I've built a vertical COB panel... a big one. The moment it's ready I'll be throwing plants at it, to see what it can do. That moment could be as early as this weekend.


Show it off when you're ready!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 12, 2016)

Thinking about running a ebb and flo table with hydroton smart pots. Whats a good veg setup to feed into this? Clone in aeroclone then transfer to small rockwool cubes and then into the hydroton smartpots to flower? Can i just transplant a rockwool cube into a smart pot?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

Alaric said:


> Please do tell----do tell.
> 
> A~~~


The full story is on my thread, link in my signature page. 

Short version; 96 x CXB3590 3500K CD bin COB LED chips, all in four chip modules with their drivers. 

48 chips in 12 modules all face one way, 4 modules to a 4' wide by 6' tall trellis panel. The other dozen face the opposite way, lighting three more plants for a total of six plants in the batch. 

You've already seen these panels and what I do with them even in front of cheesy ass low efficiency 860W CDM lamps, and only 30W per square foot at that! 

The modules actually pull 224W apiece; the COBs each get 54W plus 8W in driver losses. 24 of them pull 5400W, just about exactly the same as 5 x 860W CDM lamps on magnetic ballasts. Did I mention they were cheesy ass inefficient?

By contrast, the COB LED chip in question, run at 50W, is apparently capable of 56% efficiency. With the very same trellis panels and the very same wattage draw, the chips will just about double the light shining on the plants.


----------



## Alaric (Feb 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The full story is on my thread, link in my signature page.
> 
> Short version; 96 x CXB3590 3500K CD bin COB LED chips, all in four chip modules with their drivers.
> 
> ...


Hey tty,

Sounds like a fun project. I haven't gotten into the "alternative lighting" thing yet----waiting till you guys get all the bugs worked out. 

My question is:

Is there an alternative lighting method that produces the equivalent intensity and spectrum as a 1K hortilux HPS?

I've heard / read enough good things about those double ended lights-----but the heat thing is a large concern of mine.

Thanks for the summary,

A~~~


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2016)

Alaric said:


> Hey tty,
> 
> Sounds like a fun project. I haven't gotten into the "alternative lighting" thing yet----waiting till you guys get all the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


Shit- they haven't worked ALL the bugs out of growing with HPS yet, either! 

I'd say it's time to jump in. 

Do to answer your question, yes LED can certainly match or best the performance of an HPS thouie for less watts. But, why would you want to emulate such a crappy spectrum? Most LED puts out a much better spectrum than HPS.

The heat signature of a DE bulb is legendary. That was enough for me to scratch it from the list of contenders outright. No excuse for that shit in the 21st century.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 13, 2016)

Alaric said:


> Hey tty,
> 
> Sounds like a fun project. I haven't gotten into the "alternative lighting" thing yet----waiting till you guys get all the bugs worked out.
> 
> ...


I did some research and if I was to buy a led light I think it would be a black dog led. But it's pricey.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I did some research and if I was to buy a led light I think it would be a black dog led. But it's pricey.


NO! RIU friends don't let their friends buy blurple bullshit panels! 

If you wanna learn about LED, don't talk about it here in Siberia, get over to the LED section on this forum and start sponging up the knowhow, seriously. 

These guys are putting together some of the best panels going at any price, and the best part is they'll help you do it on the cheap! 

Just start watching my thread, link in my signature line. I'm building a big array and it will be beaming some buds real soon.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I did some research and if I was to buy a led light I think it would be a black dog led. But it's pricey.


I've said the same thing and was told the same thing about black dog. The guys in the led section are really big in the cob led lights.


----------



## sky rocket (Feb 13, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I've said the same thing and was told the same thing about black dog. The guys in the led section are really big in the cob led lights.


Lol my bad. I didn't know that was a touchy subject, I guess I need to jump in the led section and do some homework, but with the cobbs do you have to build your led setup?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Lol my bad. I didn't know that was a touchy subject, I guess I need to jump in the led section and do some homework, but with the cobbs do you have to build your led setup?


either or. Its cheaper to diy, but im not a diy guy. There are a few companies they threw out you can buy from


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 13, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Anyone running a flood tray in flower? What does your veg setup look like?


I have 1 plant in a 18gal beverage bin that's filled with perlite. It doesn't fill up when the pump is on it just continually drains, all but about an inch. It works good. That's as close to a flood and drain I've ever gotten. As of right now whatever I veg my plants in is what they flower in as well.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 13, 2016)

This mess here is White Widow, Midnight Kush, Northern Lights Blue, Ice Kush, Black Valley and LA Woman. I wish I would have put a net in there before it got out of control. Then we have my Ice Bomb that I've scrogged. I didn't let it veg that long because I wanted to get something off a little quicker. There's some pretty big buds on her and she's very frosty. I'm hoping to get at least 4-5oz off her, but as we all know it's all about that dry weight. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tone5500 (Feb 15, 2016)

Haven't been on here in awhile glad to see this thread is still alive here some recent pics


----------



## torontomeds (Feb 15, 2016)

Tone5500 said:


> Haven't been on here in awhile glad to see this thread is still alive here some recent pics View attachment 3608864View attachment 3608868


Damn thats a tiny shower stall.


----------



## mike45214 (Feb 16, 2016)

Tone5500 said:


> Haven't been on here in awhile glad to see this thread is still alive here some recent pics View attachment 3608864View attachment 3608868


The bud looks good, looks like there was some nute burn going on there though. Dial that in for better results.


----------

